# Verzock ich mein leben?



## steelbeton (9. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag allerseits.

**Update (siehe unten)

Vorwort*

Dieser Beitrag richtet sich an alle die mit ihrem  WoW-Konsum unzufrieden sind. Ich werde mich hüten davor alle Spieler in eine Schublade zu stecken, auch wenn ich nicht abstreiten kann, dass man als Ehemaliger WoW-Süchtiger ein anderes Bild von aktiven Zockern besitzt. 
Zu meiner aktiven Zeit habe ich persönlich einen Bogen um solche Beiträge gemacht die das Suchtverhalten ansprechen. Aus meiner Sicht habe ich sie als Provokation verstanden.
Dass ein WoW-Konsum nicht auf Kosten des RL gehen muss ist mir bekannt. 
Jedoch existiert auch die andere Seite von Spielern die sehr viel zocken. Die Grenzen dazwischen sind fliessend.

Dieser Beitrag und insbesondere meine Tipps richten sich an Spieler die einen ähnlich hohen Konsum von WoW besitzen wie ich früher.

*Motivation*
*
*
Ich (20) bin nun schon seit ca. 2 Jahren "WoW-clean", doch das verrückte ist: Trotz all den neuen Beschäftigungen die ich gefunden habe denke ich noch heute ca. 1-3 mal pro Monat an WoW. Ich komme mir vor wie ein Ex-Raucher der sein Leben lang in bestimmten Momenten von einer Zigarette träumt. Die Motivation zur Erstellung dieses Beitrages ist also nicht nur von einer "nächsten-liebenden" Natur, sondern soll für mich auch einen Schlussstrich darstellen. 

*Über mich*
*
*
Abgesehen von einer kleinen Verspätung, würde ich mich als Zocker der ersten Stunde bezeichnen. Ich habe mit 15 Jahren angefangen zu zocken und mit 18 aufgehört. Mein Mainchar war ein Schamane namens Steelbeton, Server Onyxia (evt. sogar noch im Arsenal einsehbar?). Falls mich da draussen noch jemand kennt, "hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!"

Classic WoW:
Schamane lvl 60
Krieger lvl 60
PVE: Ragnaros, Nefarian, einige Erfahrungen in Ahn'Qiraj
PVP: relativ Erfolgreich, Open Pvp in Southshore (das war noch PvP...)

Burning Crusade:
Schamane lvl 70
Krieger lvl 70
Paladin lvl 70 
PVE: Gildenleader bei ner Karazhan/Gruul Gilde, Gildenwechsel und dann: Kael'Thas, Illidan, Archimonde
PVP: ziemlich erfolgreich in der Arena
Sehr viel Zeit in das Amt des Gildenleaders investiet.
~3 Monate vor WotLK Beginn, kalter Entzug von WoW.

WotLK:
Todesritter lvl 80
PVE: Gildenlos
PVP: nur BG
Mit Addon beginn habe ich dann wieder angefangen zu zocken, allerdings war ich sehr schnell frustriert vom Spiel. 

Zu meiner aktiven Zeit erreichte ich Spielzeiten von 8-14 Stunden pro Tag. Die investierte "Arbeit" machte sich jedoch bezahlt. Meine Ausrüstung war sowohl für PVE wie auch PVP auf einem hohen Niveau und auch das Verständnis der eigenen Klasse versuchte ich durch WoW-Theorie zu maximieren.

*WoW-Sucht*
*
*
Mit 15 fing ich auf Empfehlung eines Freundes mit WoW an. Schnell drehte sich nur noch alles um das Spiel. Für Prüfungen lernte ich, wenn überhaupt, erst am letzten Tag und auch dann weit nach Mitternacht. Die Noten sanken ins Bodenlose und ich musste eine Klasse wiederholen. Das Konzentrieren fiel mir extrem schwer. Ich überlegte während der Prüfung für welches Item ich meine Raidpunkte ausgeben solle. Gedanken wie z.B.: "Ist es der Aufwand für die Hand von Ragnaros - Sulfuras wert?". 
Gelernt hatte ich damals noch nichts. Während meine wenigen Freunde am Wochenende in den Ausgang gingen hockte ich vor dem Bildschirm. Meine Hobbys wie Klavier, Freunde, Golf, Schwimmen und halt saufen existierten nicht mehr. 
Als ich mit dem ersten Addon eine Gilde gründete wurde es noch schlimmer. Als meine Eltern mir den PC wegnehmen wollten rastete ich aus. Meine Freunde fragten mich gar nicht mehr ob ich was mit ihnen unternehmen wolle, verständlich, denn nicht einmal sagte ich zu. 
Sowohl für meine Freunde als auch für meine Familie war mein Verhalten absolut unverständlich. Sie wussten nicht was mit mir los war, denn ich hütete mich davor im Reallife auch nur ein Wort über WoW zu verlieren. Dies führte dazu, dass ich kaum Gesprächsstoff hatte, worauf ich einfach die Klappe hielt und an WoW dachte. (Eine Ursache für das Unverständnis meiner Mitmenschen sehe ich in der Tatsache, dass die Spielsucht ein komplett neues Phänomen ist und im Vergleich mit z.B. Alkohol für Aussenstehende unbekannt ist.)

*Besserung*
*
*
3 Monate vor dem Erscheinen des zweiten Addons war ich zum ersten mal auf Entzug. Dies geschah teilweise freiwillig, teilweise aus Zwang. Mit dem neuen Addon erlitt ich einen Rückfall und begann wieder zu zocken. Allerdings geschah dies ohne das Mitwissen meine alten WoW-Kollegen, denn ich wechselte den Server. Offenbar konnte ich damals die Scham nicht ertragen. Ohne eine High-End Gilde und ohne gute Mitspieler für die Arena war ich schnell frustriert und unterbrach die Verlängerung meines Accounts.


*Freizeit?*
*
*
Bei meinem ersten Entzug hatte ich keine Ferien und musste für die Schule lernen, denn die Noten waren ein weiteres Mal bedrohlich. Doch nun hatte ich Ferien. Massenhaft Freizeit und kein Game. Meine Erinnerungen an die ersten paar Wochen seit der Deinstallierung von WoW sind sehr schwammig.
Ich getraute mich nicht meine alten Kumpels anzurufen, wie sollte ich ihnen erklären was ich 2-3 Jahre lang gemacht habe? 
Anfangs spielte ich passiv WoW. Ich sah mir unzählige Youtube-Videos von Spielern an, stöberte in verschiedenen Foren oder verfolgte die Neuigkeiten über buffed.de.

Irgendwie gelang es mir die Ferien zu überbrücken und das nächste Schuljahr begann. Über einen Kumpel von früher gelang es mir neue Kontakte zu knüpfen. 
Ich freute mich wie immer auf das Wochenende, doch von nun an aus anderen Gründen. Es wird geredet, gelacht und halt auch getrunken. Schon bald gelang es mir mein soziales Umfeld wieder aufzubauen.
Ich habe angefangen E-Bass zu spielen und trat der Band von meinen neuen Kumpels bei. Die alten Games aus meiner Zeit vor WoW habe ich übrigens auch wieder rausgekramt. Ich zocke auch noch täglich aber bei Counter-Strike, Command and Conquer, Warcraft 3 oder Battlefield 2 weiss ich genau, dass ich nach max 2h extrem gelangweilt bin. 


*Tipps*
*
*
Beschäftigt irgendwie eure Finger. Musikinstrumente wie Gitarre oder Klavier usw. kann ich sehr weiter empfehlen.
Treibt Sport, geht an die frische Luft. (Bei mir hatten sich einige Fettpolster angelegt.) Mit einer sportlichen/gesunden Figur nimmt auch das Selbstwertgefühl und Selbstvertrauen wieder zu. Das Aussehen ist heutzutage einfach ein wichtiger Faktor. (Danke MTV...)
Baut euch ein soziales Umfeld auf. Ich weiss genau diese 6 Wörter schreiben sich so leicht, doch dies ist der wohl zentralste Punkt.
Wenn ihr aufhören wollt: verlasst zuerst die Gilde und die Arenateams. Sinkt das Equipment Niveau sinkt automatisch auch die Bestätigung durch Mitspieler. Ausserdem fällt der Zwang des Online seins weg.
Erinnert euch an eure Fähigkeiten. Was habt ihr vor WoW gemacht.
Erinnert euch an eure Träume. Wenn ihr so jung oder jünger seid wie ich, dann denkt daran, dass ihr mit Gamen keinen guten Job bekommt.


*Schlusswort*
*
*
Ich hoffe ich konnte Betroffenen ein klein wenig helfen. Bitte versteht diesen Thread nicht als Provokation, denn dies war überhaupt nicht meine Absicht.

*EDIT:*
Es meldeten sich erschaunlicherweise einige Ex-Zocker die auf mich den Eindruck machten als wollten sie nur mal mit Gleichgesinnten reden.
Das Phänomen, dass ehemalige Zocker:
- immer wieder an WoW denken
- WoW-Videos anschauen
- Foren und Websites wie buffed oder die offizielle Website besuchen

ist offenbar verbreiteter als ich dachte.


**Update

*Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe nicht wenige Anfragen zum Thema "Forum für Ex-Zocker und Aufhörwillige" bekommen. Die Nachfrage ist also definitiv vorhanden. An dieser Stelle möchte ich den vielen Ehemaligen danken die sich bei mir gemeldet haben. Es hat mich sehr interessiert zu lesen wie andere damit umgehen. 

Ich habe zwar angekündigt, dass ich bei genügend Anfragen ein eigenes Forum erstellen werde, jedoch habe ich beschlossen diesen Plan ein klein wenig abzuändern. Insbesondere wegen den Aufhörwilligen. Meine "hobbypsychologischen" Fähigkeiten reichen dazu wohl leider nicht aus. 
Ausserdem besitze ich im Moment nicht die Zeit ein Forum zu leiten. 
Deshalb bitte ich alle jene die mit WoW aufhören wollen und mit ihren Onlinezeiten unzufrieden, jedoch einen Stopp in naher Zukunft für unmöglich halten auf www.onlinesucht.de  vorbeizuschauen. Die Website wird betrieben von der Organisation "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bei Onlinesucht". Bitte lasst euch vom Domain-Name nicht abschrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Auch habe ich die Admins gebeten zum Thema WoW noch mehr Unterforen hinzuzufügen, da kann ich jedoch noch nichts versprechen. 
Das Forum beinhaltet viele tolle Funktionen wie z.B. virtuelle Selbsthilfegruppen, individuelle Beratung, eine Tagebuchfunktion mit Beratung und viele andere Aussteigerberichte.

Wie gesagt hat mich der Austausch über die privaten Nachrichten mit anderen aktiven Spielern, Aufhörwilligen und Ex-Zocken sehr gefreut. (Und auch weiterhin könnt ihr mich ohne Probleme anquatschen wenn ihr Tipps, konstruktive Kritik äussern oder einfach nur euch austauschen wollt.) 
Gerne wünsche ich mir, dass wir das, zugänglich für alle, fortsetzen können. Dazu mache ich mal den Anfang:

Thema: Der Drang als Ehemaliger sich laufend über WoW zu informieren.
Link: http://www.cyberlord...ead=2891&page=1

(Jop der Link ist clean, nein ich weiss nicht warum im Linkname onlinesucht.de nicht vorkommt...)

Ich bedanke mich für eure Aufmerksamkeit

Steelbeton


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (9. Mai 2010)

Deine Probleme möchte ich haben und ich hätte ein sorgloses Leben!


----------



## Naldina (9. Mai 2010)

also ich hab nen geiles leben auch mit 5 stunden wow am tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Mai 2010)

wenn jemand fragen muss ob er sein leben verzockt ist die Antwort automatisch "Ja!"....

Normale menschen haben ein angeborenes natürliches Gefühl wieviel spielen für sie gut ist.


----------



## Aceton (9. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> (Danke MTV...)



...

achso...


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. Mai 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> also ich hab nen geiles leben auch mit 5 stunden wow am tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito 
Zwar nicht immer 5 stunden wow auchmal n anderes game aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rußler (9. Mai 2010)

Hmmm.. seit WotLK isses mit der Sucht vorbei ;D


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. Mai 2010)

dieses thema ist doch echt zum kotzen ... DANKE MTV!


----------



## Shaila (9. Mai 2010)

Wieso müssen diverse Persönlichkeiten immer zwanghaft versuchen, die Spielergemeinde von WoW als süchtige Zombies darzustellen, denen unbedingt geholfen werden muss ? Dieser gesamte Mist um die Sucht bei WoW ist doch Unsinn. Ein Prima Vorurteil, dass von medien geschaffen wurden. Sie haben es tatsächlich geschafft die gesamten WoW Spieler in der Öffentlichkeit blos zu stellen. Tolle Leistung...

Hier muss keiner gerettet werden, lieber TE. und wenn jemand wirklich Probleme hat, wird so ein Thread nichts ändern.


----------



## FE3L-X (9. Mai 2010)

ich zocke zwar nich übermäßig viel, aber wenn ich ehrlich und ernsthaft darüber nachdenke komm ich immer wieder zu dem entschluss, jede sekunde, minute, stunde die man in einem online rollenspiel verbringt um der realen welt zu entfliehen ist vergeudet, in anbetracht der tatsache das man eigentlich wichtigere dinge zu tun hätte oder hat. selbstdisziplin spielt da eine sehr große rolle, aber sich selbst einzuschrenken kann so unglaublich schwer sein. weiterspielen tu ich trotzdem, die einsicht reicht leider nicht aus um das problem vollständig zu lösen. aber der satz "verzocke ich mein leben?" triffts eigentlich ganz gut, und ja, das tue ich und millionen andere da draußen auch.
mfg


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (9. Mai 2010)

ich glaube keiner von euch hat den thread richtig gelesen bzw ihn verstanden...
der TE hat sich ziemlich mühe gegeben und ich denke es gibt genug die solche probleme haben und es sich cniht eingestehen wollen..
und ihr müsst nicht gleich flamen von wegen er stellt alle als süchtige dar... lest euch alles richtig durch und denkt erst nach...


----------



## Shaila (9. Mai 2010)

F4n4t1k4 schrieb:


> ich glaube keiner von euch hat den thread richtig gelesen bzw ihn verstanden...
> der TE hat sich ziemlich mühe gegeben und ich denke es gibt genug die solche probleme haben und es sich cniht eingestehen wollen..
> und ihr müsst nicht gleich flamen von wegen er stellt alle als süchtige dar... lest euch alles richtig durch und denkt erst nach...



Das ist kein Flamen.

Beispiel für einen Flame: "omfg rofl du opfa geh heim!"

Um es ein wenig überspitzt auszudrücken.

Ich bin auf so Threads mittlerweile sehr empfindlich. Ich kann es nicht verstehen, wenn immer irgendwelche selbsternannten Hobbypsychologen um die Ecke kommen und meinen die ach so dummen WoW Spieler über das Spiel aufzuklären, welches sie denn da spielen und wie böse es doch ist. Wenn jemand süchtig ist, bitte. War ich auch schon. Wenn jemand davon loskommt, bitte. Aber wenn jemand WIRKLICH davon losgekommen ist, muss er das nicht im Forum breittreten.


----------



## jls13 (9. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele nicht sooo oft WoW. Mal sind es 3-4 Stunden, dafür einige Tage mal gar nicht. Ich kann dich aber nicht nachvollziehen, denn es gibt wenige Menschen, unabhängig vom Videospiel, die so anfällig sind. Ich treibe Sport, treffe mich mit Freunden und habe dennoch ab und an Zeit für das Spiel. Man sollte sich selbst im Griff haben können.


----------



## hawayboy8 (9. Mai 2010)

servus steelbeton.
ich muss sagen. ich finde dieses thema von dir wirklich sehr eindrucksvoll.
Du zeigst uns hier einen wesentlichen teil deines werdeganges auf. und ich muss sagen ich bin beeidruckt wie gut du einige zusammenhänge verstanden hast.
Auch ich bin momentan 20 und sehe mich immer öfter mit der selben frage konfrontiert.
Ich finde es wirklich schön das du (wen auch online) scheinbar keine probleme hast dir einzugestehen das du ein problem hast/hattest.

ist wirklich wirklich schön.

Prinzipiell haben die leute schon recht.
wenn man sich fragen muss ob man sein leben verzockt, kann man grundsätzlich davon ausgehen das die antwort ja ist.

Oft ist das jedoch nicht das problem. Ich denke das wirst du auch vorher gewusst haben. Aber gerade wen man sein soziales umfeld verloren hat hat man das problem das einem das von niemandem mehr reflektiert wird. Selbstzweifel nagen an einem und auch wen man für sich die antwort hat möchte man das feedback von anderen menschen haben.
Wenn dort niemand ist ist das ein ernstes problem.
Alleine schafft man es höchst selten aus der sucht heraus.
Ich hatte bis ca januar auch eine wow pause eingelegt. eigentlich wollte ich ganz aufhören aber 3 monate nach beendigung hat es mich eben doch wieder erwischt.
Es ist einfach ein ständiges problem.
Man braucht die emotionoale unterstützung (man siehe das wort Stütze) von anderen menschen um es heraus zu schaffen. und ebenfalls um auch "clean" zu bleiben.
ich hatte beides nur in geringem maße. und als ich dan zur bundeswehr kam	hate ich gar keine mehr.
Es ist leider sehr schwer von sich aus aufzuhören und clean zu bleiben. erst recht ohne hilfe von der familie oder von freunden. beides hat sich oft schon von einem abgewandt.
Es ist schwer die kraft aufzubringen aus sich zu gehen und neu anzufangen. sich neue freunde zu suchen und alles, während man immer daran denkt das man in der online welt zig freunde hat und es so einfach währe sie zu kontaktieren (natürlich only ingame).

Ich denke es ist ganz normal das man wen man so lange zeit 	und viel zeit in wow verbracht hat. das man dann immer wieder daran denkt.
Man fragt sich was wohl aus seinen alten ingame freunden geworden ist. und hätte schon mal wieder lust online zu gehen.
daher bin ich mittlerweile ein freund des rl treffs von spielern.
wenn der kontakt auch privat zustande kommt weis man das es auch "echte" freunde sein können und man hat die garantie das man auch andarbeitig kontakt halten kan.

naja, ich muss dan mal	muttertag.
grillen etz dann
also dan
ich wünsche dir das du dies hier nicht gelesen hast^^ den sonst hättest du dich auch wirklich noch dazu hinreisen lasse nicht nur deinen beitrag zu schreiben, sondern warst auch neugierig auf die antworten der online community.	also 
AUS! 
WEG! 

HÖRST DU NICHT!^^

naja, cucu
ich halt


----------



## ziwsii (9. Mai 2010)

Aber wie sagt man jemanden "Ich kann nicht kommen habe gleich raid."


----------



## Krovvy (9. Mai 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wenn jemand fragen muss ob er sein leben verzockt ist die Antwort automatisch "Ja!"....
> 
> Normale menschen haben ein angeborenes natürliches Gefühl wieviel spielen für sie gut ist.



Ich persönlich denke, dass gerade der Durchschnitt leicht manipulierbar ist.

Um noch direkt beim Thema zu bleiben. Ich spiele selbst sehr viel in meiner Freizeit, aber wenn mir die Lust fehlt, fühl ich mich nicht gezwungen WoW anzumachen. 
Da sind trotz der überdurschnittlich hohen Spielzeit auch mal ein paar Tage spielfrei bei mir. Ich möchte es nicht auf die Eltern schieben, aber je jünger die Menschen sind, desto leichter kann man sie umstrukturieren, da sind MMO's schon sehr reizend auf den Bezug. Ich bin froh das ich WoW erst mit 19 Jahren angefangen haben zu spielen, vielleicht wäre es ja anders ausgegangen.


----------



## Atinuviell (9. Mai 2010)

Du sagst Du hast mit 15 angefangen und warst dann offensichtlich recht schnell in der Falle. Da frage ich mich (grade als Mutter) wo bitte waren Deine Eltern??? Ich kontrolliere nun nicht jede Minute was mein Kurzer am Rechner treibt, aber ich behalte seine Zeiten und die Spiele im Auge, schreite rechtzeitig ein wenn nötig. Und wenn ich sage "Rechner aus", dann is Rechner aus, ohne Geschrei und Ausraster. Wenn man das von Anfang an durch zieht klappt es auch später.
Ansonsten Glückwunsch das Du es geschafft hast, das nächste Mal wende Dich an Freunde und Familie und nimm Deine Eltern in die Pflicht.


----------



## Kehlas (9. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> Guten Tag allerseits.
> 
> *Vorwort*
> 
> ...





Also versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber hier zu posten bringt überhaupt nix..bei einem guten Psychologen wärst du garantiert besser aufgehoben. Das meine ich ernst!


----------



## Numbe (9. Mai 2010)

Ich denke, jeder der süchtig ist, wird auf die Frage 'Spielst du nicht etwas viel?' Immer mit 'Nein!' antworten, und so einen Beitrag mit dem Gedanken 'Ich bin nicht süchtig.' lesen.
Das einzige was einen wirklich ändern kann, wenn man einmal tief drin ist, ist nicht so ein Beitrag, keine Therapie und kein Gemecker von den Eltern oder Freunden.- Man muss es selber wollen und sich selbst kontrollieren. 

Ich selber war auch eine ganze Weile an dem Punkt, wo ich Einladungen von Freunden abgesagt habe, weil Raid war, oder Schule geschwänzt habe, weils mal wieder Nachts etwas arg spät wurde... Das ging ein halbes Jahr so, man war halt ganz oben mit dabei und wusste ganz genau, wenn man nicht weiter macht wars das... Mit Stammplatz und Co.
Dann habe ich mit Larp angefangen, war jedes Wochenende draußen, und abends so kaputt, dass nichts mehr mit Zocke war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Regelmäßiges Feiern stand an, mittlerweile wohne ich mit meinem Freund zusammen, und ich grinse nur noch doof, wenn ich im TV oder auf der Straße das Wort 'WoW' höre.

Ein Hobby suchen, und nach Monaten feststellen, dass die Gilde einen eh nicht mehr brauchen würde, weil das Equip zu grottig ist, ist die beste Therapie. (Denke ich, so wars bei mir.)
Jetzt läuft mein Account nur nebenher, wenn überhaupt, um bei den Leuten mal vorbei zu schauen, für mehr reicht die Zeit schlichtweg nicht mehr.
Denn...Es kommt nicht darauf an, wie viel man spielt... Sondern ob man es kontrollieren kann.

Mfg


----------



## jls13 (9. Mai 2010)

Ja, wenn du sagst, dass du täglich mind. 8 Stunden spielst, sind da evtl. auch deine Eltern Schuld.
Wenn man mal rechnet:

Schule von 8:00-15:00
Dann wird man ja wohl noch essen etc.-> 16:00

Also spielst du (bzw. hast gespielt) von 16 Uhr bis 24 Uhr?
Da hätten deine Eltern aufpassen sollen, ohne einen großen Vorwurf machen zu wollen.


----------



## Shaila (9. Mai 2010)

ziwsii schrieb:


> Aber wie sagt man jemanden "Ich kann nicht kommen habe gleich raid."



Geht nicht. Das ist der Punkt. Deswegen bin ich in keiner Raidgilde mehr. Der wohl größte, wenn nicht sogar der einzige wirkliche Suchtfaktor im Spiel, kommt von Raidgilden. Wenn man in einer ist, gerät man schneller in die Suchtfalle, als einem eigentlich lieb ist und man bemerkt es nicht. Wegen diesem Satz den du schreibst, habe ich mir geschworen, nie wieder einer Raidgilde im klassischen Sinne beizutreten.

Denn wenn jemand plötzlich in einem Raid anruft und fragt ob ich mit wegwill, dann geh ich mit weg. Punkt. In einer klassischen Gilde würde das auf Dauer nicht durchgehen. Ich will in einer Gilde sein, in der die gegenseitige Aktzeptanz und Toleranz so hoch ist, dass man ohne Bedenken gehen kann, wann man will, wenn es denn einen guten Grund gibt. Ohne Konsequenzen und das auch gerne Öfters. 

Nur wenn ich kein Zwanggefühl habe, kann ich mit Freude raiden.


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Mai 2010)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> Du sagst Du hast mit 15 angefangen und warst dann offensichtlich recht schnell in der Falle. Da frage ich mich (grade als Mutter) wo bitte waren Deine Eltern??? Ich kontrolliere nun nicht jede Minute was mein Kurzer am Rechner treibt, aber ich behalte seine Zeiten und die Spiele im Auge, schreite rechtzeitig ein wenn nötig. Und wenn ich sage "Rechner aus", dann is Rechner aus, ohne Geschrei und Ausraster. Wenn man das von Anfang an durch zieht klappt es auch später.
> Ansonsten Glückwunsch das Du es geschafft hast, das nächste Mal wende Dich an Freunde und Familie und nimm Deine Eltern in die Pflicht.



Du bist ja ein super Beispiel für eine Kinderbuch-Mutter, ganz ehrlich das hilft deinem Sohn kein Stück, du entscheidest für ihn? Das wird ganz ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen, z.B. im Berufsleben etc.

Aber mach was du willst, ich bin ja nicht der Vater.

BTT:

Ähm ja?! Was willst du mit diesem Thread bezwecken, willst du dass alle aufhören zu spielen? 

Du hast deine "Sucht" besiegt, aber du solltest mal aufhören nach Annerkung dafür zu suchen!

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Shaila (9. Mai 2010)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> Du sagst Du hast mit 15 angefangen und warst dann offensichtlich recht schnell in der Falle. Da frage ich mich (grade als Mutter) wo bitte waren Deine Eltern??? Ich kontrolliere nun nicht jede Minute was mein Kurzer am Rechner treibt, aber ich behalte seine Zeiten und die Spiele im Auge, schreite rechtzeitig ein wenn nötig. Und wenn ich sage "Rechner aus", dann is Rechner aus, ohne Geschrei und Ausraster. Wenn man das von Anfang an durch zieht klappt es auch später.
> Ansonsten Glückwunsch das Du es geschafft hast, das nächste Mal wende Dich an Freunde und Familie und nimm Deine Eltern in die Pflicht.



Das ist genau der Fehler, den viele Eltern machen. Hingehen und sagen: "So nun ist Schluss! Fertig, aus Ende!" bringt NICHTS. Nimm mal einem Drogenabhängigen einfach so alles weg und schau was passiert. Sowas muss langsam Schritt für Schritt gemacht werden. Man muss auch erstmal die Gründe für die Sucht herausfinden. Es ist nämlich so, dass nicht das Spiel selber die Menschen in die Abhängikeit treibt, sondern die Äußeren Einflüsse in Verbindung mit dem Spiel. zusammen führt es zu einem Teufelskreis der nur schwer durchbrochen werden kann. Und er kann NUR durchbrochen werden, durch emotionale Beeinflussung im positiven Sinne durch andere Personen und nicht durch totalen Entzug des Suchtmittels. Und mit jeder negativen Einwirkung auf den betroffenen, gerät er weiter in die Sucht hinein, dass ist der Teufelskreis.


----------



## Obsurd (9. Mai 2010)

Man sollte ales in grenzen geniessen SOGAR WOW

wenn du also nur so 2 h pro tag wow zockst ist das doch gleich, am abend sitzt du eh nur zuhause, zumindest unter der Woche.


----------



## Kehlas (9. Mai 2010)

jls13 schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht sooo oft WoW. Mal sind es 3-4 Stunden, dafür einige Tage mal gar nicht. Ich kann dich aber nicht nachvollziehen, denn es gibt wenige Menschen, unabhängig vom Videospiel, die so anfällig sind. Ich treibe Sport, treffe mich mit Freunden und habe dennoch ab und an Zeit für das Spiel. Man sollte sich selbst im Griff haben können.




Das kann man so unterschreiben. Ich denke auch, wenn man ein intaktes Umfeld hat, Arbeit, Freunde auch noch andere Hobbys, eine Familie u.s.w. dann ist das Gefährdungspotenzial eher gering. Die meisten "Suchtis", wenn man das mal so bezeichnen möchte befinden sich laut einer Studie zwischen 12 und 22 Jahren. Das sind eben dann genau die Leute, die aufgrund ihres Alters eben noch keine Verantwortung haben für Frau, Kind, Arbeit und den anderen Gesellschaftlichen Themen. Da ist definitiv die Suchtgefahr großer. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel^^)

Fazit: Ob man einer Sucht verfällt, ist von sehr vielen unterschiedlichen Faktoren abhängig und nicht auf die breite Masse von Spielern übertragbar!


Psychologie-Crashkurs zu Ende^^ In diesem Sinne...


----------



## wsx3 (9. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> Treibt Sport, geht an die frische Luft. (Bei mir hatten sich einige Fettpolster angelegt.) Mit einer sportlichen/gesunden Figur nimmt auch das Selbstwertgefühl und Selbstvertrauen wieder zu. Das Aussehen ist heutzutage einfach ein wichtiger Faktor. (Danke MTV...)



Tja da liegt wohl eher dein Problem. Aber danke für die Belehrungen. 
Find es immer amüsant wenn ein 18jähriger, der das Leben noch vor sich hat, und niemals auf einen reichen Schatz an Lebenserfahrungen blicken kann, Anderen irgendwelche Ratschläge fürs Leben geben möchte.


----------



## Trollzacker (9. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auch viel zu viel WOW, aber meine Freunde habe ich wegen WOW noch nicht ein einziges mal sitzen lassen, auch wenn ein Raid anstand, da habe ich lieber den Raid sausen lassen. Ich spiele lieber mit Freunden am Tisch Brett- und Gesellschaftsspiele als vor dem Monitor zu sitzen und ein paar Pixel zu bewegen.

Es liegt an jedem selber, was er aus seinem Leben macht.


----------



## Dalfi (9. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Geht nicht. Das ist der Punkt. Deswegen bin ich in keiner Raidgilde mehr. Der wohl größte, wenn nicht sogar der einzige wirkliche Suchtfaktor im Spiel, kommt von Raidgilden. Wenn man in einer ist, gerät man schneller in die Suchtfalle, als einem eigentlich lieb ist und man bemerkt es nicht. Wegen diesem Satz den du schreibst, habe ich mir geschworen, nie wieder einer Raidgilde im klassischen Sinne beizutreten.
> 
> Denn wenn jemand plötzlich in einem Raid anruft und fragt ob ich mit wegwill, dann geh ich mit weg. Punkt. In einer klassischen Gilde würde das auf Dauer nicht durchgehen. Ich will in einer Gilde sein, in der die gegenseitige Aktzeptanz und Toleranz so hoch ist, dass man ohne Bedenken gehen kann, wann man will, wenn es denn einen guten Grund gibt. Ohne Konsequenzen und das auch gerne Öfters.
> 
> Nur wenn ich kein Zwanggefühl habe, kann ich mit Freude raiden.



Das rot markierte ist Quatsch. Ich bin auch in einer Raidgilde und das kostet mich genau 2x die Woche 4 Stunden (nur 10er Raids ICC 12/12 HC 2/12) plus evtl. nochmal 2 Stunden um die Kohle für Flasks und so zusammen zu kriegen. Repkosten bezahlen sich aus den Golddrops der Bosse. 

Wenn man dann trotzdem ausserhalb der Raidzeiten noch zockt mit anderen Chars oder um so wichtige Sachen wie Erfolge zu erreichen um dann ist das nicht das Problem der Raidgilde.


----------



## Rock79 (9. Mai 2010)

jls13 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du sagst, dass du täglich mind. 8 Stunden spielst, sind da evtl. auch deine Eltern Schuld.
> Wenn man mal rechnet:
> 
> Schule von 8:00-15:00
> ...



Eben und wer schon 8-12 Stunden am Tag WoW zockt der verzockt wirklich sein Leben und sollte mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Starwind (9. Mai 2010)

Hi...!
Was bedeutet schon >_Verzock ich mein Leben_<...??
Sind wir nicht alle von 'Süchtigen' umgeben??
Da gibt es die immer TV-Schauer, die Durch-Die-Bank-Paffer, die Alkos, die Briefmarken-Hirnis, die Modell-Freaks, die Fußball-Spammer, die Natur-Leute, die, die den ganzen Tag durcharbeiten....und 1000 andre Süchte...ist nicht das gesamte Leben eine Sucht??
Ehrlich...ich zocke lieber mit andren 5 Std im Raid, als 5 Std vor der Glotze...
Ich sehe *WoW nur als Hobby*, wichtige Dinge im RL gehen eben vor, Schule oder Arbeit.
Dass jemand die Schule vernachlässigt...ist doch dann auch ein Fall für die Eltern (da hat die Mama recht)...ein Gespräch bringt noch am meisten!

LG, Stw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (9. Mai 2010)

Geh nach draußen du hast definitiv zuviel gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne mal im ernst was willst du höhren ? 
Muss jeder selber wissen wann schluss ist XD


----------



## Exeliron (9. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> *
> *
> Ich (20) bin nun schon seit ca. 2 Jahren "WoW-clean"
> 
> ...




versteh mich bitte nicht falsch aber wie kannst du seit 2 jahren clean sein wenn du in WotLk noch aktiv warst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





insgesamt hört sich dein fall wirklich nach einer sucht an, wenn die sozialen kontakte einbrechen und man in einer anderen welt lebt ist das dramatisch, mir drängt sich bloß die frage auf aus welchem grund deine erziehungsberechtigten nicht in aktion getreten sind und dir einen riegel vorgeschoben haben, ohne wenn und aber.


die ratschläge sind gut aber (wie ich mal annehme) jedem bekannt der sich auch nur 5 minuten mit diesem thema auseinandersetzt.



mir drängt sich aber jetzt wirklich eine frage auf: hast du diesen thread verfasst weil du mitmenschen helfen wolltest oder hat es dich unbewusst wieder auf eine wow-fanseite gezogen und du hast den unweigerlichen drang verspürt wieder ein bisschen in der community zu wandeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mfg, exe


----------



## Gecko93 (9. Mai 2010)

In dem Moment, in dem du WoW-Spielen nicht mehr als Freizeit definierst bist du süchtig. Ich gratuliere die herzlich zu deinem Entzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab gerade Freizeit, also bis dann. Ich bin wieder zokken.


----------



## Gecko93 (9. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein super Beispiel für eine Kinderbuch-Mutter, ganz ehrlich das hilft deinem Sohn kein Stück, du entscheidest für ihn? Das wird ganz ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen, z.B. im Berufsleben etc.



Lol? Sowas nennt man "Erziehung". Solls ganz selten noch geben.
Lässt du deine Kinder machen was sie wollen?
Nach dem Mott: Is deine Entscheidung wenn du dir das Gehirn wegsäufst/eine Krimenelle Vergangenheit anhäufst usw.


----------



## Minorjiel (9. Mai 2010)

Hm, was willst Du uns nun damit sagen? Irgendwie taucht alle paar Wochen immer und immer wieder die gleiche Story auf, mal etwas netter und mal etwas schlechter geschrieben.

Vermutlich muss hier jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und "Grenzen" kennenlernen. 

M.E. bingt es rein gar nichts zu probieren, allen Konsumenten Deine persönlichen Erfahrungen als Spiegel vorzuhalten, denn nur ein Bruchteil der Gemeinde findet sich in deinen Ausführungen tatsächlich wieder. Und die, die sich wirklich mit deiner Geschichte identifizieren könnten, die wollen's und werden's leider nicht wahrhaben wollen.

Auch wenn Du dir viel Mühe gegeben hast und es gut meinst, so kann ich jetzt schon voraus sagen, dass der Thread wohl in der Lusft zerfetzt wird.


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2010)

Also das im Hundekuchen keine Hunde sind, das find ich ja noch okay, aber das hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (9. Mai 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Normale menschen haben ein angeborenes natürliches Gefühl wieviel spielen für sie gut ist.



"normale menschen" made my day


----------



## Nurmengard (9. Mai 2010)

Leutz ehrlich mal, er eröffnet nen interessanten Threat und ihr flamt ihn, unverständlich.

Ich selbst habe mein soziales Leben erst vor kurzem wieder entdeckt, nachdem ich gezwungenermaßen meine Spielzeit einschränken musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Mai 2010)

Wenn man Wow spielt kann man nur verlieren

Fragt jemand "spielst du zuviel WoW?" und man antwortet "Nein" kommt gleich "Süchtige gestehen sich das ja nur nicht ein" sagt man "Ja" dann wird man als Sucht Opfer eingestuft das alles andere vernachlässigt.
Ich antworte auf sowas nur noch mit:
"VANISH!"

Und ich find WoW spielen ist immernoch besser als Drogen/Alkohol Sucht.

Aber die beste Sucht ist ja immernoch die Sex-Sucht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Mein Wort zum Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Edit: 





> Denn wenn jemand plötzlich in einem Raid anruft und fragt ob ich mit wegwill, dann geh ich mit weg. Punkt. In einer klassischen Gilde würde das auf Dauer nicht durchgehen. Ich will in einer Gilde sein, in der die gegenseitige Aktzeptanz und Toleranz so hoch ist, dass man ohne Bedenken gehen kann, wann man will, wenn es denn einen guten Grund gibt. Ohne Konsequenzen und das auch gerne Öfters.



Man kann Freunde/Familie auch ruhig >mal< für WOW "schleifen" lassen.


----------



## etmundi (9. Mai 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> also ich hab nen geiles leben auch mit 5 stunden wow am tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verleugnen ist ein deutliches Anzeichen von Sucht.

Da hier einig geschrieben haben: " Ich war süchtig".
Süchtig bleibt man ein Leben lang.

@TE
Glückwunsch


----------



## Edou (9. Mai 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> "normale menschen" made my day


Ein ander unnützer post, made your day!




btt:
Ich hab selbst sehr oft, vorallem VIEL gespielt.
Aber ich Raide nurnoch ab und zu, sonst bin ich garnemmer effektiv on, gut wenn du suchtfrei bist, doch du musst niemandem sagen dass er süchtig ist und sofort aufhören soll, und wieder sein leben leben. Das findet man sehr wohl iwan selber raus, sollte man.

Anonsten
sollte man seinem kind freiheiten lassen, klar grenzen sind gut, aber nicht übertreiben, dass schädigt sonst im verlauf des erwachsen werdens :>


----------



## Sarkkan (9. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> Guten Tag allerseits.
> 
> Vorwort
> 
> ...



Öhm, ok... da es viele gibt, die (wenn sie Süchtig sind) so handeln... und du das weißt... wieso hast du dir dann die Mühe gemacht? .__.
Das ist widersprüchlich >__>


----------



## Tibu (9. Mai 2010)

Meine wirkliche harte Suchtphase von WoW habe ich hinter mir. Damals hab ich die Schule bis zum Geht-nicht-mehr geschwänzt.
 Ich zock eigl wenn überhaupt nur noch am Wochenende/Feiertage/Urlaub übertrieben viel.
Klar, in der Woche ist der Rythmus auch 3x Aufstehen - Arbeiten - nach Feierabend zuerst Pc an - spätestens zum Raid einloggen - Pennen gehen. Aber ich halte das ganze unter Kontrolle. Und da ich in keiner wirklichen Progressgilde bin (ja gut, auch wir wollen Arthas im 25er umnieten, HMs machen und ggf auch mal Algalon bzw PdOK50tries-left machen)
Und wenn mich WoW nen Tag mal ankotzt: Vom Raid abmelden. WoW garnicht erst starten und irgendwas 'Sinnvolles' machen. Das beinhaltet dann gechillt TV guggn, Raus gehen oder einfach mal gemütlich um 20:00Uhr schlafen gehen, damit man am Folgetag ausgeschlafen ist.


----------



## Hawaiitroll (9. Mai 2010)

Ich denke er wollte sich einfach mal alles von der Seele schreiben. 
Natürlich hat WoW als Computerspiel, sowie als Phänomen der Medien, einen großen Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft.
Wie wir festgestellt habe sind speziell jungendliche (wie sicherlich viele hier sind) besonderst gefährdet, da sie selten ein so stark gefestigtes Umfeld haben.
Natürlich ist das was hier aufgetaucht ist (wie immer) ein Extremfall. Auch ich kenne so jemanden der Freunde Familie und alles für WoW vernachlässigt hat (und teilweise auchnoch tut).
Gut das du es einsiehst und hoffen wir mal das du keinen rückfall bekommst.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Mai 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wenn jemand fragen muss ob er sein leben verzockt ist die Antwort automatisch "Ja!"....
> 
> Normale menschen haben ein angeborenes natürliches Gefühl wieviel spielen für sie gut ist.



Und gerade weil jeder "normale" Mensch derartiges hat und ja absolut immer sein Handeln danach richtig, hängen Millionen von Wow-Spieler 5 Stunden und mehr am Bildschirm. LOL!!!
Das es kein normales Spielverhalten ist, wenn man nach der Arbeit heimstürmt, sich noch was zu essen reinstopft um dann die nächsten 5 Stunden am PC zu sitzen und das 5mal die Woche, daß sollte einen der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen. Dafür brauche ich keine Presse, keinen Psychologen und auch sonst nichts. Nachdem es solche Fälle aber gerade bei Wow zugenüge gibt, kann es mit deinen Gefühl, von welchem du hier redest nicht so weit her sein. Und schon garnicht bei Leuten unter 18 Jahren.


----------



## Toraso (9. Mai 2010)

du ''verzockst'' dein leben NICHT!


----------



## Maschinenheath! (9. Mai 2010)

Ich Spiele seit etwa 4 Jahren WoW 
Bin in einer Icc Stammgruppe mit der ich 2mal Die Woche raide und spiele normal 4 stunden am Tag :-)

Ich Spiele Nebenbei Ein Instrument (Schlagzeug)
und Habe einen Notendurchschnitt von 1,4 (9.Klasse)

Ich Hatte noch nie Probleme damit... und wie die anderren schon gesagt haben.
wenn mir die Augen weh tuhen oder der Schädel brummt kann ich auch ausschalten

Jeder Müsste Ja merken wann schluss ist :-)

mfg Max





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


________________________________
Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten )





Schönes Kaltes Red Bull genießen \m/


----------



## Arahtor (9. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso müssen diverse Persönlichkeiten immer zwanghaft versuchen, die Spielergemeinde von WoW als süchtige Zombies darzustellen, denen unbedingt geholfen werden muss ? Dieser gesamte Mist um die Sucht bei WoW ist doch Unsinn. Ein Prima Vorurteil, dass von medien geschaffen wurden. Sie haben es tatsächlich geschafft die gesamten WoW Spieler in der Öffentlichkeit blos zu stellen. Tolle Leistung...
> 
> Hier muss keiner gerettet werden, lieber TE. und wenn jemand wirklich Probleme hat, wird so ein Thread nichts ändern.



ganz ehrlich wer bestreitet das es keine WoW Süchtigen gibt verfolgt nur sehr passiv die Entwicklung des Spiels. Ich spiele selber WoW und JA es gibt Süchtige und ich finde solch einen NEUTRALEN Thrad echt gut



Also Daumen hoch von mir


----------



## Nurmalso (9. Mai 2010)

keine ahnung was du hast...wenn ich nich wow zocken würd würd ich was anderes zocken...oder schlafen..oder nochmehr saufen...lol

mit freunden was unternehmen geht eh nur am wochenende weil wir arbeiten...un auch das nich immer da manche schichtdienst am we haben

aber man findet immer was...und wow is für die zeit zwischen arbeit fertig - schlafen un arbeit fertig - freunde treffen oder ausgeschlafen - freunde treffen.. oder so


----------



## Eden Aurorae (9. Mai 2010)

@ Topic: Hier mal ein wirkliches Gegenbeispiel

Ich bin selbst  noch Schüler uns seit ich mit WoW angefangen habe, haben sich meine Schulnoten verbessert, da ich insgesamt weniger Zeit am Computer verbringe. Früher kaufte ich mir viele neue Spiele und wollte sie alle so schnell wie möglich durchspielen uns war alle! Ich war ähnlich wie du ein Großteil meiner Freizeit drinnen vor dem PC/ PS2 und habe nur mangelhaft für Arbeiten gelernt.
Nun kam die Zeit in der ich allmählich mit WoW angefangen hab und seitdem habe mehr Zeit für Schule verbracht und war auch insgesamt zufriedener, da ich mich im Gegensatz zu den Offlinespielen, die ich vorher gespielt habe, Online mit anderen vergleichen konnte und immer erfolgreicher wurde, was mir einfach mehr Spaß macht als deprimiert in einem Offlinespiellevel nicht weiter zu kommen. 
Außerdem hat die Community mich selbstbewuster gemacht, was das äußern von Meinungen angeht und die Tatsache auf andere Leute zugehen zu können, ja fremde Leute ansprechen zu können.

So far: wer von WoW süchtig wird ist meiner Meinung nach generell suchtgefährdet. So z.B. mein ehemals bester Kumpel, der kein WoW spielen darf/ nie durfte und sich immer mehr in den offline-Spielemarkt verstrickt hat, ohne Communitie, ohne Leuten mit denen er zusammenspielt.

PS: kleiner Tipp an alle, die, wie der TE,  noch der Meinung sind sie würden zu viel spielen. Ich hab immer nur für einen Monat bezahlt und dann Pause gemacht. (meist nur dann wenn auch gerade Ferien waren oder keine längerfristigen Hausaufgaben anstanden, um sicher zu gehen das ich wenn ich schon 13€ bezahlt habe auch intensiver spielen kann. Dafür hab ich während der Pausen gar nichts gespielt)


----------



## Soilfire (9. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab meine schwere WoW Phase hinter mir...das wa so ca. als ich unbedingt die maximal Stufe erreichen wollte....jetzt wo ich an meinem 4 80er bin ich eher nur am Erfolge sammeln und spiele nur noch so ca. 50% weniger als damals ich hab mir ne Freundin gesucht sind glücklich seit 1 Jahr zusammen hab sie zum WoW spielen gebracht (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) jetzt wen wir fertig sind mit allem was wir so im RL zu tuhen haben oder wir mal nicht ausm Haus wollen zocken wir zusammen machen ein paar hero inis oder spielen ein bischen RP....
...ein freund von mir spiel extrem WoW er verbringt fast 26std. am rechner minus der 10 std schule (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) .....jetzt bessert er sich weil er auch ne Freundin gefunden hat nur leider muss ich sagen das sie vor ihm mit WoW angefangen hat (-.-) aber fals ihr was falsches denkt sie spielen weniger und sicht oft drausen mit mir und meinem Frauchen

Nach ner Zeit in WoW und wen man schon alles erreicht hat was man wollte wird WoW nur noch als Zeitvertreib betrieben egal von wem 
...ja ich weiss^^ manche Leute nehme nsich extrem große Ziele... First Rang im Arena Team oder was weiss ich für big dinger es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich hatte in jeder neuen Erweiterung von WoW ne große "Sucht phase" die aber so nachm 1 oder 2 großen Patsch nachgelassen hat.
Ich warte auf Cata indem ich mich mit Css Combat Arms oder meiner Freundinbeschäftige...hihi....^^

So zum thema wieder....man muss selber wissen wie viel man spielt und andere Leute (auser Freundin oder Familie) sollten sich nicht einmischen...Punkt ....ENDE....AUS....deutschland is Weltmeister hura und so^^


----------



## Daryst (9. Mai 2010)

Ich kann sagen,ja ich spiele 2-5 Stunden 2-4 Tage die Woche, dann ist Freundin da( welche auch spielt, aber in einer anderen Stadt wohnt,22km -,-). Schon sind es nur noch 1-2 Stunden am Tag oder weniger und man macht was zusammen, ob ich nun so lange TV schaue oder WoW spiele ist doch relativ egal. Noten leiden nicht darunter und das Abitur ist mir nächstes Jahr fast schon sicher. 
Alles in allem spiele ich viel, aber wenn ich keine lust hab, geh ich zu Kolegen was machen oder beschäftige mich anders, was seit dem ich das Raiden ende BC aufgeben hab, häufig der Fall ist^^

MfG

PS: Jeder sollte selber wissen wann gut ist, nur leider haben sich manche nicht unter Kontrolle, was traurig ist. Ein Buch kann aus meiner Sicht fast genau so viel bieten wie ein Spiel.(bis auf die andern Gamer,die fehlen xD, aber für Bus fahrten und co genial^^)


----------



## Shaila (9. Mai 2010)

Arahtor schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich wer bestreitet das es keine WoW Süchtigen gibt verfolgt nur sehr passiv die Entwicklung des Spiels. Ich spiele selber WoW und JA es gibt Süchtige und ich finde solch einen NEUTRALEN Thrad echt gut
> 
> 
> 
> Also Daumen hoch von mir



Und du denkst, ich würde das nicht wissen ?

Klar gibt es Süchtige. Klar muss denen geholfen werden. Aber so ein Thread hier wird genau null helfen. Die meisten wissen doch das sie süchtig sind. Die müssen da nicht drauf aufmerksam gemacht werden. Die wollen auch keine Hilfe von irgend einem 0815 Typ aus dem Internet, den sie nichtmal kennen.

Was Süchtige brauchen ist Hilfe aus ihrem Umfeld oder einen Arzt, am besten beides. Vielleicht war es ja gut gemeint vom TE. Aber man muss auch mal einsehen, dass hier keiner Hilfe braucht, besonders nicht von irgend einem Typen aus den unendlichen Weiten des WWW der meint das Spiel erklären zu können. Es gibt 100erte von Suchtberatungsstellen. Und buffed zählt nicht dazu.



EDIT:

Diskussionen über Sucht sind auch wieder was anderes, als wenn ich hier hingehe und nach angeblichen Süchtigen rumfrage.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. Mai 2010)

Solche Gründe, wie nur nen Abend vor Prüfungen lernen und nicht bei der Sache sein gab es schon immer. Das hängt in der Hauptsache davon ab wie wichtig dem jungen Menschen das Erreichen der Ziele über Prüfungen is und was in der Umgebung passiert.
z.B. hat bei mir in der 9.Klasse überhaupt mal ein Lehrer die richtigen Sätze gefunden um einen Sinn im Schulabschluß zu erkennen. Ich hab zwar immer noch die Lernbücher erst am Abend davor in die Hand genommen, aber ich hab mich dann und auch in den Prüfungen darauf konzentriert.
z.B. stand eine Nichte vor einem guten Abschluß des Studiums. Sie verliebte sich und versiebte dabei die Prüfung. Dafür gibt es die Möglichkeit zu Wiederholen...
Gerade weil das bekannt ist, finde ich es tief unter der Gürtelline das als Begründung für Sucht herzunehmen.

Das Leben verzocken tun auch andere, 
z.B. hatten die Leute in meiner Umgebung als Die Börsen für Nichtbörsianer geöffnet wurden nichts anderes im Kopf als diese Zockerei mit Geld leihn, Weinerei, weil sie ihres verzockt haben und die allerbesten Tips für Anlagen, meist nebst Schneeballsystemverkaufsmodus a la Amway.

Der TE hat im Prinzip nichts anderes versucht, als andere Leute mit ihrer Gítarre. Am Ende ohne aktive Freunde und keine Aussicht auf den Anfangs gewünscten Erfolg. Sich selbst den Fehlschlag zu gestehen, etwas anderes zu versuchen und dabei seine natürliche umgebung mit einzubeziehen ist dabei das Wichtige.


----------



## Zodttd (9. Mai 2010)

Bitte bilde dir an dieser Stelle diverse Mitleidsbekundungen meinerseits ein, um diesem Post einen Sinn zu verleihen.

Denn ehrlich gesagt geht es mir am Anus vorbei, ob du süchtig bist oder nicht, wodurch ich diesen Thread als überflüssig erachte, was ich mit diesem Post ausdrücken will.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Bitte bilde dir an dieser Stelle diverse Mitleidsbekundungen meinerseits ein, um diesem Post einen Sinn zu verleihen.
> 
> Denn ehrlich gesagt geht es mir am Anus vorbei, ob du süchtig bist oder nicht, wodurch ich diesen Thread als überflüssig erachte, was ich mit diesem Post ausdrücken will.



wenns dich stört lies den threat nicht und schreibe erst recht keinen sinnlosen post.

und alle die behaupten sie spielen 5 stunden pro tag und haben ein geiles leben haben noch nie richtig gelebt..so mit richtigen menschen die man anfassen kann und so


----------



## jls13 (9. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> wenns dich stört lies den threat nicht und schreibe erst recht keinen sinnlosen post.
> 
> und alle die behaupten sie spielen 5 stunden pro tag und haben ein geiles leben haben noch nie richtig gelebt..so mit richtigen menschen die man anfassen kann und so



Ja, wenn ich höre, dass manche sagen, sie spielen "nur" 5 Stunden, bin ich recht erstaunt. Selbst wenn ich so viel spielen wollte, würde ich es nicht schaffen. Möglich wären für mich max. 3 Stunden, aber diese nutze ich nicht nur zum Spielen. Fakt ist, es gibt süchtige, Fakt ist aber auch, dass sich diese Threads häufen und niemandem weiterhelfen werden.


----------



## Eddishar (9. Mai 2010)

Ihr glaubt echt, dass man übermässiges WoW-Zocken als Sucht bezeichnen muss, oder? Wenn jemand drei Bücher in der Woche liest und dabei 40 Stunden in der Woche auf seinem Sessel verbringt, ist das normal. Wenn jemand 40 Stunden vor dem Fernseher sitzt, egal ob zusammen mit seiner Frau oder allein ... ist das normal. Wenn jemand 80 Stunden die Woche arbeitet, weil er ein Workaholic ist, ist das normal ... super.

Es war schon immer so, EGAL BEI WELCHEM THEMA ... die Dosis ist die Sucht. Zu viel ist immer schlecht, egal von was.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> [...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Mai 2010)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt echt, dass man übermässiges WoW-Zocken als Sucht bezeichnen muss, oder? Wenn jemand drei Bücher in der Woche liest und dabei 40 Stunden in der Woche auf seinem Sessel verbringt, ist das normal. Wenn jemand 40 Stunden vor dem Fernseher sitzt, egal ob zusammen mit seiner Frau oder allein ... ist das normal. Wenn jemand 80 Stunden die Woche arbeitet, weil er ein Workaholic ist, ist das normal ... super.
> 
> Es war schon immer so, EGAL BEI WELCHEM THEMA ... die Dosis ist die Sucht. Zu viel ist immer schlecht, egal von was.



gott was gibt es paranoide menschen...wenn jemand 40 stundne die woche liest, fehrnseh guckt, 80 stunden arbetiet UND dabei sein privatleben vernachlässigt ist er natürlich süchtig. allerding kommst du mit 40 stunden bei einigen wow spielern nicht hin..und auch die kann man dann als süchtig bezeichnen wenn sie dadurch ihr privatleben vernachlässigen.


----------



## Sejro (9. Mai 2010)

Eddishar schrieb:


> zu viel ist immer schlecht, egal von was.



seh ich anders, jeder sollte machen worauf er lust hat / was ihm spaß macht! 
jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich, niemand sollte über jemand anderen richten/urteilen!


----------



## jls13 (9. Mai 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unnötig....
Back to Topic:


Das mit der Dosis ist schon richtig. Viele Dinge können süchtig machen. Viel größere
Probleme sehe ich da beim Rauchen und Trinken. Aber WoW hat mittlerweile so einen
Ruf, der Leute dazu verleitet, solche Threads aufzumachen. Klar, so ein Apell ist schon okay,
aber langsam gibt es davon genug.


----------



## Yveri1985 (9. Mai 2010)

ich denke solange gewisse dinge geregelt sind wie
*freundeskreis/familienleben
*schule/arbeit
*andere betaetigungen wie ne runde kicken gehn o.ä.
ist es durchaus in ordnung wenn man zeit in wow investiert und wenn es ueberhand gewinnen sollte, wen kuemmerts ?! 
solang du deine arbeit hast oder deine schule nicht vernachlaessigt is doch alles easy


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Mai 2010)

jls13 schrieb:


> Unnötig....
> Back to Topic:


Der ganze Thread ist unnötig.

1) Gabs schon X davon.
2) Fremdschämen scheint In zu sein.
3) Selber schuld. Jeder ist seines eigenes Glückes Schmied.


----------



## Uskper (9. Mai 2010)

leider sind von allen Spielsüchtigen 98 % WoW süchtig.

WoW ist einfach sau clever gemacht diese Ganze Geschichte in dem Spiel "verleitet" einen weiterzuspielen.


----------



## Flexmember (9. Mai 2010)

Lieber Steelbeton, ich freue mich in erster Linie für dich. Eine Sucht zu beenden ist sicherlich nicht einfach, das weiß jeder der sie mal bekämpfen musste um sein Leben wieder auf die Reihe zu bekommen.
Nun sag ich dir aber etwas erschreckendes. Dein Problem war und ist NICHT World of Warcraft!!! Du hast scheinbar nicht verstanden, dass WoW ein Medium ist, wie Alkohol, Zigaretten, Schokolade, Fernsehen, Wetten, Glücksspiel ect.
Dein Problem ist deine Psyche. Du bist schwer anfällig für bekannte Suchtmedien und solltest dich grundsätzlich von diesen fernhalten. Ìm prinzip bindest du dir mit deiner "Selbstdiagnose" deinen eigenen Bären auf. 

Daher, weil ich ein lieber Mensch bin ;-), wünsche ich dir viel Glück, dass du nie wieder einer dieser Medien unterwürfig wirst, denn so wie du dein Leben ja offenlegst, hört es sich akzeptabel an ;-)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass keines der o.g. Medien tödlich ist, sondern nur der falsche Umgang mit ihnen einem das Leben zur Hölle machen kann.


----------



## Rasgaar (9. Mai 2010)

Danke MTV?!


Keine weiteren Fragen, euer Ehren


----------



## rocksor (9. Mai 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Deine Probleme möchte ich haben und ich hätte ein sorgloses Leben!



Leicht gesagt... Doch Freunde bzw. sein komplettes soziales Umfeld zu verlieren ist bitterer als zum Beispiel der Verlust des Jobs.

Ich find den Thread gut, vielleicht hilft er Betroffenen ja zur Einsicht und zur Besserung.


----------



## Frigobert (9. Mai 2010)

Hier ist eindeutig der falsche Platz, jemanden bekehren zu wollen. Die, die wirklich süchtig sind, wird man in keinem Forum finden, weil man mit lesen wertvolle Zockzeit verschwendet. Und mal ehrlich: Süchtig ist jeder auf irgendeine Art nach Irgendwas - seien es Zigaretten, Alkohol, Arbeit (ja, auch das gibt es) oder sogar Sex. Es gibt unendlich unterschiedliche Formen von Sucht - und ob WoW da nun unbedingt die schlechteste Art von Sucht ist möchte ich bezweifeln (stellt hiermit jemand als Behauptung in den Raum, der seit fast 30 Jahren - damals noch auf dem C16 - Computerspiele zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Arasouane (9. Mai 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Also versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber hier zu posten bringt überhaupt nix..bei einem guten Psychologen wärst du garantiert besser aufgehoben. Das meine ich ernst!


du, der braucht keinen. er hats kapiert.
Abonniere "Geist&Wissenschaft" und tu brav lesen. Dann hättest a bissi Respekt vor seinem Aus von WoW. Laut Studien ist es in in seinem beschriebenen Fall ca. gleich schwer mit WoW aufzuhören, wie einen Alkoholiker trocken zu kriegen.

Er hats alleine geschafft. Musste er zwar nicht, hat es aber. ALSO.....

....Respekt von meiner seite an den TE !!!!

lg


----------



## Arasouane (9. Mai 2010)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Hier ist eindeutig der falsche Platz, jemanden bekehren zu wollen. Die, die wirklich süchtig sind, wird man in keinem Forum finden, weil man mit lesen wertvolle Zockzeit verschwendet. Und mal ehrlich: Süchtig ist jeder auf irgendeine Art nach Irgendwas - seien es Zigaretten, Alkohol, Arbeit (ja, auch das gibt es) oder sogar Sex. Es gibt unendlich unterschiedliche Formen von Sucht - und ob WoW da nun unbedingt die schlechteste Art von Sucht ist möchte ich bezweifeln (stellt hiermit jemand als Behauptung in den Raum, der seit fast 30 Jahren - damals noch auf dem C16 - Computerspiele zockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




pfffff....wie altbacken^^...ich bin am C64 und 128D abgegangen. Ginana sisters for the World 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (9. Mai 2010)

Flexmember schrieb:


> Lieber Steelbeton, ich freue mich in erster Linie für dich. Eine Sucht zu beenden ist sicherlich nicht einfach, das weiß jeder der sie mal bekämpfen musste um sein Leben wieder auf die Reihe zu bekommen.
> Nun sag ich dir aber etwas erschreckendes. Dein Problem war und ist NICHT World of Warcraft!!! Du hast scheinbar nicht verstanden, dass WoW ein Medium ist, wie Alkohol, Zigaretten, Schokolade, Fernsehen, Wetten, Glücksspiel ect.
> Dein Problem ist deine Psyche. Du bist schwer anfällig für bekannte Suchtmedien und solltest dich grundsätzlich von diesen fernhalten. Ìm prinzip bindest du dir mit deiner "Selbstdiagnose" deinen eigenen Bären auf.
> 
> ...



Wie sagt mein chef immer bei solchem Mumpitz:"So schön von unten herab daher geredet!"

Komm geh doch in ein Depressiven Forum und sag:"Hey net depressiv sein. Du bist anscheinend anfällig auf schlechte Stimmung, hm? Sei einfach glücklich!".

Oder, ins Rollstuhlforum:"Depremiert, weil du im Rollstuhl sitzt? Geh ne Runde spazieren, dann kommst auf bessere Gedanken!".

Weisste, er macht hier seelen-striptease und antwortest mit so nem quark.
Aber zumindest scheint er dein Ego beflügelt zu haben. 

lg


----------



## Knifecat (9. Mai 2010)

hey

ich finde, es ist ein ernstes thema, ich hab auch vor einem jahr durch nen freund zu wow gefunden. und ich muss sagen, das ich auch eine 2monatige zwangspause hatte weil mein pc im ass war. am gleichen tag des wiederbekommens wurde sofort wieder wow installiert und dann hab ich mehr gezockt als normal. ich bin jetzt 15 jahre alt und ich löse mich auch so langsam wieder von wow, da ich eig. nurnoch mit der gilde raiden gehe, oder events mache. der rest is mir mittlerweile ziemlich wurscht. das hängt wahrscheinlich auch damit zusammen, das ich ein anderes großes hobby habe, in das ich auch schon einige tausend euro investiert habe. hört sich zwar nach viel an aber ich mache diese aktivität schon seit 3-4 jahren. nur im winter kann ich diese leider nicht ausführen. wer es genau wissen will, ich fahre mit ferngesteuerten modellautos, aber schon was richtiges, kein billigzeug, das man nicht zerlegen kann, sondern wo auch das chassis aus carbon/kohlefaser/alu/titan besteht. und durch den sommeranfang hats mich wieder hinter die fernsteuerung gezerrt^^ (hier mal so ein kleinen überblick über das, was ich damit meine www.rc-race-and-drift-japan.com) naja ich denke nach cataclysm werde ich wohl komplett mit wow aufhören, denn dann werde ich mich zwischen den beiden hobbys entscheiden müssen, wenn ich dann fest arbeite. naja so viel dazu. mfg


----------



## buzkill (9. Mai 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> du, der braucht keinen. er hats kapiert.
> Abonniere "Geist&Wissenschaft" und tu brav lesen. Dann hättest a bissi Respekt vor seinem Aus von WoW. Laut Studien ist es in in seinem beschriebenen Fall ca. gleich schwer mit WoW aufzuhören, wie einen Alkoholiker trocken zu kriegen.
> 
> Er hats alleine geschafft. Musste er zwar nicht, hat es aber. ALSO.....
> ...



Hahaha ja du hast echt recht respekt das du aufgehört hast von selber 
ich habs auch geschafft und er nimmt mir echt die worte aus dem mund ich denk auch wenn mir daheim langweilig is so oft an wow is echt hart wie süchtig das spiel einen machen kann wenn man anfällig ist 
und die leute die sagen ja ich zock 24/7 aber i bin net süchtig sind ehhh die lustigsten 
is wie bei den rauchern sagen sie wärn net süchtig haben enfach nur kein bock aufzuhören jaaaa klar erzählt des eurer oma 
ich denk auch er will niemanden bekehren bzw. belehren oder sonst was und er steckt auch niemanden in ne schublade aber was fakt ist ist das WoW ein sehr hohes Potenzial hat jemanden süchtig zu machen weil es halt ein online rollenspiel ist 
und fakt ist auch wenn man in diesem spiel gut ist muss man viel zeit reinstecken und das können viele die in high end gilden spielen bestätigen.

von daher nehmt es so hin das man als wow-spieler als süchtiger hingestellt wird aber das ist nicht den medien ihre schuld das spiel macht einfach süchtig und leugnet es nicht


----------



## Müllermilch (9. Mai 2010)

Ich war genauso wie du. Doch mit WOTLK hat sich alles schlagartig geändert. Ich fand das Spiel niveaulos und langweilig,seitdem spiel ich nur noch CounterStrike und versuch da was mit weniger Spielzeit zu erreichen. 
Bis jetzt klappt alles wunderbar <3


----------



## kaeku (9. Mai 2010)

Interessanter Topic. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass man sich die Frage nicht stellen braucht. Wenn man schon soweit ist, sich so etwas zu fragen, kennt man auch die Antwort bereits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (9. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> *Über mich*
> *
> *Ich habe mit 15 Jahren angefangen zu zocken und mit 18 aufgehört.
> 
> ...



Mit 15 Jahren 8-14 Stunden? Unter der Woche? Schule komplett geschwänzt oder wie? 

Ansonsten: Ganz klarer Fall der Unfähigkeit der Eltern.. es ist IMMER die Schuld der Eltern.. Wenn man sein Kind net erziehn kann -> Epic fail....


----------



## Wowler12345 (9. Mai 2010)

Ganz ehrlich bitte mal closen, hier sind doch sowieso nurnoch Flames und Spams. xD

Ja ich verzocke mein Leben auch habe 10 80, alle T10 Equipt und zocke auch so 8-14 Std. pro Tag, manchmal auch mehr kommt drauf an was ich machen will, ich gehe auf die Hauptschule und habe gerade 60 Fehltage! Schule ist mir egal und ich habe auch kein bok auf die Schule. -.-


!

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Fusselbirne (9. Mai 2010)

Rußler schrieb:


> Hmmm.. seit WotLK isses mit der Sucht vorbei ;D


Joa,lustigerweise bei mir auch^^


----------



## Rethelion (9. Mai 2010)

Der Mensch ist doch frei und kann machen was er will, solange er andere nicht in deren Freiheit einschränkt.
Also ist es meiner Meinung nach egal ob man jeden Tag 10h spielt oder einmal die Woche 2h; bringt genauso viel oder wenig wie alles andere.
Das Problem sind eher die Mitmenschen. Sobald man nämlich etwas macht was die Mehrheit nicht macht, dann hat man schon verloren. Gehst du z.B. jeden Tag zum Wirt mit Freunden ist alles normal; sitzt du jeden Tag vorm PC machst du automatisch etwas schlechtes. Ob schonmal irgendwer gesagt hat: "Pass auf du liest viel zu viele Bücher" oder "Du bist jeden Tag mim Rad unterwegs, du bist doch krank" ? 

Versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch; wenn man irgendwann psychische Probleme bekommt, dann sollte man natürlich mit der Sachen aufhören.


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. Mai 2010)

Maschinenheath! schrieb:


> Ich Spiele seit etwa 4 Jahren WoW
> Bin in einer Icc Stammgruppe mit der ich 2mal Die Woche raide und spiele normal 4 stunden am Tag :-)
> 
> Ich Spiele Nebenbei Ein Instrument (Schlagzeug)
> ...



1,4 Schnitt ... 
und Deutsch reisst dich runter, eh?


----------



## Flexmember (9. Mai 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Wie sagt mein chef immer bei solchem Mumpitz:"So schön von unten herab daher geredet!"
> 
> Komm geh doch in ein Depressiven Forum und sag:"Hey net depressiv sein. Du bist anscheinend anfällig auf schlechte Stimmung, hm? Sei einfach glücklich!".
> 
> ...



Warum tut dir, seine Wahrheit weh?
Mit deinem uninteressanten besserwisserischen und am Ziel vorbei geschossenen Bemerkungen, wolltest du wohl eher dein Ego beflügeln.


----------



## Headhunter94 (9. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso müssen diverse Persönlichkeiten immer zwanghaft versuchen, die Spielergemeinde von WoW als süchtige Zombies darzustellen, denen unbedingt geholfen werden muss ? Dieser gesamte Mist um die Sucht bei WoW ist doch Unsinn. Ein Prima Vorurteil, dass von medien geschaffen wurden. Sie haben es tatsächlich geschafft die gesamten WoW Spieler in der Öffentlichkeit blos zu stellen. Tolle Leistung...
> 
> Hier muss keiner gerettet werden, lieber TE. und wenn jemand wirklich Probleme hat, wird so ein Thread nichts ändern.



Du hast den TE echt nicht verstanden...


----------



## Orgoron (9. Mai 2010)

Das ganze wird ja hier recht gut beschrieben:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Warcraft#Suchtpotenzial

besonders die Gefahren durch Raidgilden.

Blizz sollte solche Erfolge wie "Erster des Realms" die ausserhalb von Raids stattfinden endlich aus dem Spiel verbannen da sie eh nur mit krankhaftem Spielverhalten machbar sind.

Auch ein einstufen des Spieles ab 18 könnte Eltern helfen die Gefahren des Spieles besser einzuschätzen.

Aber eine richtige Gesellschaftliche Disskussion über das Suchtpotenzial von Internet und Onlinegames hat wohl noch nicht begonnen.


----------



## Schlamm (9. Mai 2010)

Die Gründe für sozialen Verfall von einzelnen Menschen durch Games kann man nicht so einfach pauschalisieren. 

Da stecken viele, tiefsitzende Probleme hinter, und das Game bietet nur die Möglichkeit das zu vergessen, oder verdrängen( Das Wort passt iwie eher). 

Durch das Game alleine wird niemand "süchtig". Da bedarf es schon mehr...


----------



## Pullerchen (9. Mai 2010)

Der Text vom Fred steller ist in meinen augen eine Versinnbildlichung von vielen WoW spielern. Auch wenn jetzt einiger meinen zu sagen das der Fred sinnlos ist oder das so die WoW community in den Dreck gezogen wird, ABER ich frage mal wie viele % der WoW spieler sind süchtig oder sucht gefährdet. Ich habs selbst mit erlebt die WoW such ich hab 3 Jahre lang gespielt und je Stärker ich im Spiel wurde um so stärker wure auch das Sucht gefühl und verhalten. Ich will jetzt nicht die gesamme WoW community verunglimpfen ichmöchte auch nicht provokant wirken. ich Will eig auch nur dem Fred Steller meine Hoch achtung zeigen und Hoffen dass es mehr WoW spieler geben wird die ihre sucht unter kontrolle kriegen können.

Wer meint mich jetzt zu Flamen zu müssen der hat in meinen Augen den sinn des Texttes nicht verstanden.

Rechtschreibfehler bitte für euch behalten.


Hoch achtungs voll Pullerchen


----------



## xerkxes (9. Mai 2010)

Jeder, der den Geschmack von Erde nicht kennt der zockt zu viel.


----------



## finnski (9. Mai 2010)

Also ich kann dem Beitrag nur zustimmen! 

Mir geht und erging es genauso wie ihm! 

Super Beitrag!!!!!!


----------



## Pullerchen (9. Mai 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Jeder, der den Geschmack von Erde nicht kennt der zockt zu viel.



Du verstehst den Fred net ganz kann es sein weil den Kommentar in meinen augen doch recht sinnlos war


----------



## Zyklo (9. Mai 2010)

Hi,

habe grad sehr gespannt den thread-verlauf gelesen, ich finde das ist ein interessanter thread (thx an den TE).

Viele haben den Sinn des Threads wohl als Zurechtweisung verstanden obwohl der Autor explizit erwähnt hat, dass dem nicht so ist.

Zum Thema:

Ich denke, auf die frage "verzocke ich mein leben?" gibt es keine eindeutige Antwort. Nicht nur dass es jeder anders sieht, sondern auch dass sich hier niemand vor jmd rechtfertigen muss!

Im Endeffekt ist es doch so, dass wow-spielen genauso ein hobby ist, wie jedes andere. Profi-Sportler werden doch auch nicht dafür verurteil, dass sie viel trainieren und ihre zeit hauptsächlich ihrem sport widmen, oder? Ich denke in diese ichtung kann man denken, doch wenn ich posts wie "die medien haben uns schlechtgemacht" lese, muss ich lachen. Es wirkt einfach lächerlich und zeigt meiner meinung nach ein nicht-verstehen und die "irgendwer außer mir muss schuld sein-Theorie". (blöde zusammengesetzte begriffe, ich weiß, leider verfüge ich nicht über das vokabular um diese in komplizierte fremdwörter zu verpacken^^)

So jz hab ich meinen Senf dazugegeben, jz dürft ihr mich verurteilen und in der luft zerfetzen...




btw. das ich nicht rechtschreiben kann weiß ich schon, mich darauf aufmerksam zu machen könnt ihr euch sparen...^^


----------



## Shaila (9. Mai 2010)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Du hast den TE echt nicht verstanden...



Oh doch mein lieber. Er will dasselbe wie viele vor ihm. Du hast mich nur nicht verstanden. Wäre er hier hergekommen und hätte die Sucht die von WoW ausgeht zur Diskussion gestellt und nebenbei anderen damit zu helfen, wäre das in Ordnung. Nun kommt er aber daher und schreit laut im Raum rum: "Ihr, die ihr süchtig seid auf buffed, kommt zu mir und sprecht euch eure Sorgen von der Seele!" Ja klar, er hat geschrieben das er nicht verallgemeinern will. Ist ja auch richtig so. Aber ich verstehe nicht, was er damit wirklich ernsthaft bezweckt. Kein Süchtiger wird nun mit offenen Armen zu ihm angerannt kommen und sich alles aus der Seele rausschreiben.

Außerdem verallgemeinert er indirekt. Er kommt hier an und will Süchtigen helfen. Er geht also automatisch davon aus, dass es hier definitiv Süchige geben muss, es geht garnicht anderst. Er zieht es nicht einmal in Beracht, dass hier eben keiner süchtig ist. Wenn ich weiss, der und der ist süchtig und er brauch Hilfe, dann versuche ich ihm auch zu helfen sicher. So, hier stellt er sich jetzt aber hin und sucht regelrecht nach "Opfern". So nach dem Motto: " Du da, du bist süchtig! Lass mir dir helfen!" Es ist ein unterschied ob ich persönlich auf jemanden zugehe (Was der richtige Weg ist) oder ob ich irgendwas laut in die Öffentlichkeit posaune.

Vielleicht hat der TE ja gute Absichten, aber es wird eben NICHTS bringen. Die Sucht ist ein ernstes Thema. Es wird der Bereich sein in dem meine berufliche Zukunft liegt. Man kann sich über die Definition von Sucht streiten. Man kann sich darüber streiten ab wann man süchtig ist. Aber man sollte halt einfach nicht daherkommen und zu 100% davon ausgehen, hier gibt es definitiv Süchtige, denn das ist schlicht weg ein Vorurteil.


----------



## jerubbaal (9. Mai 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Also versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber hier zu posten bringt überhaupt nix..bei einem guten Psychologen wärst du garantiert besser aufgehoben. Das meine ich ernst!



Ich denke schon, dass es ne menge bringt. Probleme muss man in dem Umfeld behandeln, in dem sie entstanden sind. Frust von der Arbeit oder der Schule sollte man ja auch nicht mit nach Hause nehmen, sondern dort direkt ansprechen! Sein Outing hilft nur ihm, seine Intension ist es ja nicht erstrangig anderen dabei zu helfen, von WoW loszukommen, sondern sein Problem offen Kund zu tun. Ein Psychologe könnte ihm genau das gleiche empfohlen haben.

An TE: Ich gratuliere Dir zu diesem Schritt. Ich hoffe, dass es Dir endgültig gelingt, davon loszukommen.

Ich selber habe zu beginn von WotLK aufgehört, und war auch recht stabil dabei, nun bin ich aber seit längerer Zeit krank, und meine Gedanken kreisen wieder um das Spiel. "Wie geht´s dem Raid?" "Wie weit sind die wohl?" "Wie sähe meine Paladeuse aus?" "Wären wir im 5o5-Arena mal auf nen zweistelligen Platz gekommen, oder hätte es wieder nur bis kurz davor gereicht?"

Wäre ich gerade eben nicht über deinen Eintrag gestolpert, weiß ich nicht, ob ich es demnächst wieder installieren würde.

Vielen Dank!


EDIT: Hoffen wir mal, dass Diablo3 nicht auch so einen Effekt hat.


----------



## jls13 (9. Mai 2010)

Zyklo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe grad sehr gespannt den thread-verlauf gelesen, ich finde das ist ein interessanter thread (thx an den TE).
> 
> ...



Naja, man sollte es nicht übertreiben und WoW mit einem Leistungssport vergleichen. Die Sportler sind in der Hinsicht nicht süchtig, dass sie Geld verdienen (und wie...) und vertraglich dazu verpflichtet sind. World of Warcraft ist ein Hobby und das wird es für 99% der Spieler auch bleiben. 1% der Spieler sind dann die Profis, wie etwa Nihilum, die in der Hinsicht etwas Geld verdienen können.


----------



## Zodttd (9. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> wenns dich stört lies den threat nicht und schreibe erst recht keinen sinnlosen post.
> 
> und alle die behaupten sie spielen 5 stunden pro tag und haben ein geiles leben haben noch nie richtig gelebt..so mit richtigen menschen die man anfassen kann und so



An welcher Stelle habe ich bitte erwähnt 5 Stunden am Tag zu spielen?
Wie du sicherlich weisst finden in NRW in wenigen Wochen die zentralen Prüfungen statt, da bin ich froh, wenn ich knappe 2 Stunden am Tag spielen kann.

Außerdem ist dieses Forum der falsche Ort für eine psychologische Beratung, welche der TE dringend nötig hat, da sein Spielverhalten Zeichen einer chronischen Abhängigkeit aufweist.


----------



## Dragonique (9. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> Guten Tag allerseits...
> *
> *... Meine Hobbys wie Klavier, Freunde, Golf, Schwimmen und halt saufen existierten nicht mehr.
> 
> ...Es wird geredet, gelacht und halt auch getrunken. Schon bald gelang es mir mein soziales Umfeld wieder aufzubauen.



Ganz schlechter Versuch, Herr Pfeiffer! 


Ich finde es nahezu wahnsinnig, wenn nicht sogar gefährlich, den Genuss von Alkohol als Hobby oder gar als Bestandteil eines sozialen Umfelds zu definieren.

Da du es aber geschafft hast, deine Sucht zu überwinden, gratuliere ich dir. Aber bitte, mach dich vom Acker. Auch nur ein wenig mehr Interesse an dieser Community könnte dazu führen, dass du wieder ein dein Schema zurückfällst, wie du es ja auch beschrieben hast. Es kann hier mit dem Verfassen des Beitrages anfangen. Dann liest du vielleicht unsere Beiträge. Dann liest du die anderen Beiträge, dann siehst du dir Videos an. Dann fehlt es nicht mehr viel, und du spielst wieder.

Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß in deinem "Leben".


----------



## Magickevin (9. Mai 2010)

WOW Ich gratuliere dir dazu das du es geschafft hast aus deiner Sucht zu entkommen und du mir 5 Minuten meines Lebens genommen hast damit ich den Thread lese.

Meine Güte was willst hören?" Ja wo isser denn ja wo isser denn ja wo isser denn" 5 Jahre lang hat man dich so gesucht und jetzt ist es "Ja da isser ja Ja da isser Ja JA DA ISSER JA!"

Glaubst du im Ernst das jeder der süchtig ist nur auf DEINEN HEILIGEN Thread gewartet hat damit er sich jetzt denkt:"JETZT HAT MEIN LEBEN WIEDER EINEN SINN"
Und wenn du "WOW-Clean" bist warum treibst du dich auf einer Seite wie Buffed.de rum? Damit dich jetzt jeder bewundert? 

Und keine Sorge ich sehe deinen Thread nicht als Provokation aber ich denke das du dich lieber mit C. Pfeiffer zusammentun solltest damit ihr beide analysieren könnt was so verteufelt an WoW ist.


----------



## Mofeist (9. Mai 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Also versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber hier zu posten bringt überhaupt nix..bei einem guten Psychologen wärst du garantiert besser aufgehoben. Das meine ich ernst!



gratz zum fulquote!!!


----------



## Eddishar (9. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> gott was gibt es paranoide menschen...wenn jemand 40 stundne die woche liest, fehrnseh guckt, 80 stunden arbetiet UND dabei sein privatleben vernachlässigt ist er natürlich süchtig. allerding kommst du mit 40 stunden bei einigen wow spielern nicht hin..und auch die kann man dann als süchtig bezeichnen wenn sie dadurch ihr privatleben vernachlässigen.



Ist es nicht völlig egal, wegen welchem Ding Du Dein Leben vernachlässigst? Egal ob es WoW oder sonstwas ist ...


----------



## Simpley (9. Mai 2010)

"Eine Sucht fängt da an, wo man unentwegt an eine Sache denkt"...Viele Leute meinen, wenn man aufören kann, ist man nicht süchtig...das ist insofern FALSCH: Wenn man weiterhin dran denkt ist man immernoch süchtig. 

Der Beitrag gefällt mir...ich kenne einen freund. Wir hatten zur gleiichen Zeit angefangen WoW zu spielen. Während ich noch auf meinen ersten 20 lvln herumdümpelte, hatte er sich auf einer LAN auf lvl 40 geboxt. Erst bewunderte ich ihn noch, doch dann bemerkte ich, dass es ihm nicht gut tat zu Spielen: Immer wenn ich kam nickte seine Mutter, eine sehr nette Frau, die aber leider vieles falsch deutete, mir nur zu und ich ging hoch, wo ich ihn IMMER vor dem PC sah. Nach dem er auf einem P-Server(normal EXP, norm. Drop-Glück) 4 Chars auf lvl 70 gebracht hatte wollte er mehr und wechselte auf einen Offi-Server.

Nach kurzer Zeit hatte er einen 80er und war in einer High-ENd Gilde...Treffen fanden nur noch via Skype satt. Einladungen wurden nicht mehr angenommen. Begrünung: Er müsse noch raiden.

Irgendwann hat dann ein Freund eine LAN gemacht...gegen 13:00Uhr viel der Strom aus. Mein anfangs noch absolut frustrierter Freund, merkte schnell, dass er nichts machen konnte und gesellte sich zu uns, die im Garten saßen und aßen. 

Ich denke da hat es bei ihm klickt gemacht: Er taute immer weiter auf und auch nachdem der Strom wieder da war, war es ihm egal: Er blieb draußen. 

Heute kann man wieder mit ihm reden, er ist ein netter Mensch...

Ach ja:Wer es noch nicht wusste: Suchtverhalten ist zum Teil genetisch veranlagt: War der Vater/die Mutter süchtig, egal nach was, ist die Gefahr größer...der Grund weshalb ich auch nie irgendwelche online- verabredungen treffe, mehr als 1 Stunde spiele, Alkohol trinke und rauche.


----------



## Taiklos (9. Mai 2010)

Thread super getroffen, ging mir genauso, nur das ich mit 13 angefangen hab und nun 17 bin
hoff das öffnet so manchen die Augen


----------



## Sdalliv (9. Mai 2010)

Verzock ich mein Leben?

Wer definiert denn, welche Beschäftigung in seiner Freizeit, insbesondere in der Jugend, die einzig gültige ist? Ist es nicht so, dass man das tuen sollte, was einem eben am meisten Spaß macht? 
Der TE war tatsächlich süchtig, ich definiere das daran, dass er Pflichtaufgaben wie z.B. die Schule vernachlässigt hatte, wobei er genau wusste, was das für Folgen haben wird.
Jetzt, nach seiner "Sucht" spricht er von einer von der Gesellschaft anerkannten Freizeitgestaltung a.k.a. Freunde, Sport etc. 
Sogar "Saufen" wird als die Norm angesehen, auf die er nun endlich wieder zurückgefunden hat. Nur weil WoW spielen, vor allem bei der Jugend, von den Medien zu einem Tabu gemacht wurde, ist es also eine schlechte Freizeitgestaltung?

"Süchtig" ist man in meinen Augen nur, wenn man tatsächlich Verhaltensweisen eines Drogenabhängigen aufweist, also Vernachlässigung/Schwänzen von Schule oder Arbeit, zu wenig Schlaf usw.
Aber jemand, der seine Freizeit ohne RL-Freunde, Sport oder andere "anerkannte" Hobbies, sondern meistens mit WoW vertreibt, ist doch nicht süchtig.

Zu mir: Ich spiele im Moment nicht, da ich im Sommer mein Abitur schreibe und ich weiß, dass ich bei aktiviertem Acc zu wenig lernen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach werde ich aber mit meinen Bekannten, die ich übrigens auch außerhalb des virtuellen Lebens und bereits davor kannte, weiter WoW daddeln.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und Vorfreude auf Cata,

Sdalliv


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der wohl größte, wenn nicht sogar der einzige wirkliche Suchtfaktor im Spiel, kommt von Raidgilden.



Jeah, ich bin mit 9 Stunden pro Woche süchtig.


----------



## jls13 (9. Mai 2010)

Eine Sucht ist, wenn eine Regelmäßigkeit eintrifft und Pflichten vernachlässigt werden. Es gibt versch. Stufen einer Sucht. Ein Freund (Sozialpädagoge), der sich damit beruflich auseinander setzt hat mir das so erklärt. Eine Sucht ist auch, wenn illegale Taten vollzogen werden. Z.B. klaut einer Alkoholsüchtiger Getränke o.ä.


----------



## Al_xander (9. Mai 2010)

Ich will ja nichts sagen aber ich muss es

Thanx MTV for pimp my ride! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sysa (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Erst mal eine dicke Gratulation an den TE, das zu schaffen was Du geschafft hast, war bestimmt nicht leicht, vor allem alleine. HUT AB !! 

Dann an die, die denken, das bringt doch alles nix, das hier zu posten ... DOCH, tut es.
Weil nämlich betroffene, nachdenklich gewordene Gamer mit solchen Erfahrungsberichten eine Bestätigung für sich bekommen ... oh, mir geht es nicht alleine so, es gibt da noch andere, die das durch haben / -machen.

Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das hier alle süchtig sein sollen ... die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das hier JEDER User süchtig ist, ist genauso groß, wie die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das hier KEIN User süchtig ist.

soweit meine Gedanken dazu


Und dann ist mir da grad ein dickes Fragezeichen gekommen, das mir bitte jemand mit ner Erklärung wegwischt:



> Nach dem er auf einem P-Server(normal EXP, norm. Drop-Glück) 4 Chars auf lvl 70 gebracht hatte wollte er mehr und wechselte auf einen Offi-Server.



Bitte wovon ist hier die Rede? Ich spiele seit knapp 5 Jahren mehr oder weniger oft WoW, aber das sagt mir nu so absolut nix ... was hab ich verpasst??


einen schönen Abend an alle


----------



## nadel (9. Mai 2010)

mann sollte ursache und wirkung richtig abschätzen wie z.B. ich bin nicht unbeliebt weil ich wow spiele sondern ich spiele wow weil ich unbeliebt bin


----------



## Vultrex (9. Mai 2010)

Viele schreiben hier: "MIMIMI... HEUL THRED!!!!!" oder
"ach die Medien wollen WoW in den Dreck ziehen, auf mich selbst bezogen ist das ja gar nicht so" oder
"Alter geh zum Psychater und heul dir da deine Sorgen aus. Wir sind nicht süchtig." und natürlich
"Meine Güte bist du süchtig. Ich selbst habe ja erst 10.000 Posts bei buffed.de und 8 Chars auf lvl80 mit full t10. omfg roflmao bist du süchtig!!!"

Zum Teil beweist dies wie asozial die heutige Gesellschaft sein kann und auch wieviele Leute in diesem Thread davon überzeugt sind ein super Leben zu führen aka. 40 Stunden Woche + 2 Kinder + Frau + 8 Std Hard-Core raiden + Server First LK 25er.

Ich selber bin der Auffassung, dass sehr viele Leute hier bei buffed.de süchtig nach WoW sind. Auch wenn es keiner zugeben will bzw. wird.

WoW hat ein immenses Suchtpotenzial und dieses wird in den Medien perfekt beschrieben. Manchmal ein wenig übertrieben und auf die eine Hälfte der Community nicht zutreffend, jedoch auf die andere Hälfte mehr oder weniger zutreffend.

Man sollte die Schuld auch nicht den Eltern zuweisen, denn diese können in den meisten Fällen gar nichts mehr tun. Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert wo die Eltern nicht am Nachmittag nach Hause kommen und Essen kochen, sondern die meisten Eltern berufstätig sind und meist erst abends nach Hause kommen.

Ein sehr wichtiger Punkt beim Suchtverhalten von WoW bildet die Gesellschaft selbst.
In WoW kann man unabhängig von Hautfarbe, Geschlecht und Aussehen Freundschaften bilden und Erfolge erringen. Viele der Süchtigen bauen sich in WoW ein neues, gutes, Leben auf. Man wird von Gildenmembern respektiert und hat Erfolgserlebnisse zusammen mit anderen. Auch kommen die Erfolgserlebnisse viel öfters als im realen Leben und man fühlt sich wohl. Das sind nur wenige Punkte weshalb die Sucht kommen kann.

so long Vultrex

PS. Es wurde schon 12489623790845239452037845293452934652973454912745102345239045 mal erwähnt in 12342352345 Threads -> schreibt keinen Schwachsinn wenn ihr nix sinnvolles beizutragen habt.

Flames ála. du Suchti, ich habe ein perfektes Leben, geh du mal lieber zum Psychater werden ignoriert


----------



## buzkill (9. Mai 2010)

Dragonique schrieb:


> Ganz schlechter Versuch, Herr Pfeiffer!
> 
> 
> Ich finde es nahezu wahnsinnig, wenn nicht sogar gefährlich, den Genuss von Alkohol als Hobby oder gar als Bestandteil eines sozialen Umfelds zu definieren.
> ...



du bist ja echt ne süße -.-

mein gott mach du dich vom acker


----------



## butzibutz (9. Mai 2010)

"WoW-clean" 
was hast du denn geraucht? wenn du spielen als sucht ansiehst, lass dich einweisen... und du mit 20 jahren... geh mal vor die tür und ratter mal ne frau, danach gehts dir wieder besser...


----------



## steelbeton (9. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag allerseits

Am Anfang habe ich noch versucht jeden Beitrag durchzulesen doch relativ schnell war ich von der Fülle überwältigt. Die einzige Kritik zu der ich Stellung nehmen möchte, ist, dass ich in meinem ersten Beitrag Alkohol indirekt als Bestandteil des sozialen Umfeld dargestellt habe. Ein nicht zulässiger Fehler. 

Einige hatten recht, dass sich aktive Spieler mit einem hohen WoW-Konsum bei mir melden würden ist bis jetzt nicht vorgekommen.

Allerdings meldeten sich erschaunlicherweise einige Ex-Zocker die auf mich den Eindruck machten als wollten sie nur mal mit Gleichgesinnten reden.
Das Phänomen, dass ehemalige Zocker:
- immer wieder an WoW denken
- WoW-Videos anschauen
- Foren und Websites wie buffed oder die offizielle Website besuchen

ist offenbar verbreiteter als ich dachte.


Ich persönlich würde mich sehr gerne mit Aufhörwilligen oder mit Ex-Zockern unterhalten.
Wenn ihr Interesse an ein eigens dafür gedachtes Forum habt, bitte meldet euch per private Nachricht bei mir.
Sollte eine genügend hohe Nachfrage bestehen werde ich alle nötigen Schritte für so ein Forum einleiten.
Nennt es von mir aus eine Selbsthilfegruppe

Hiermit schliesse ich dieses Thema für mich, denn wie jemand schon festgestellt hat, stieg mein Interesse für die WoW-Community ab heute wieder sprunghaft an.


----------



## butzibutz (9. Mai 2010)

Alter Schwede... mach nen Verein auf den du dann "anonyme ex-Wowler" nennst... dann trefft ihr euch einmal die woche im clubhaus, ihr setzt euch im kreis hin und du als Vorstand, musst natürlich fragen ob sich Person-1 der gruppe öffnen will... 

Langsam glaub ich echt dass du ein größeres Problem als WoW hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (9. Mai 2010)

hawayboy8 schrieb:


> servus steelbeton.
> ich muss sagen. ich finde dieses thema von dir wirklich sehr eindrucksvoll.
> Du zeigst uns hier einen wesentlichen teil deines werdeganges auf. und ich muss sagen ich bin beeidruckt wie gut du einige zusammenhänge verstanden hast.
> *Auch ich bin momentan 20 und sehe mich immer öfter* *mit den selben frage konfrontiert*.
> ...



 "Ist es der Aufwand für die Hand von Ragnaros - Sulfuras wert?". 

xD

Zum Thema:

Ich denke jeder sollte es für sich entscheiden bzw. wenn das Umfeld was davon merkt soll es demjenigen mit dem Problem helfen.
Aber dazu muss man als süchtiger seine Sucht eingestehen.

Bin jetzt auch mal n Hobbypsychologe *g*


----------



## jerubbaal (9. Mai 2010)

Wie war der Spruch noch? "In die Enge getriebene Eichhörnchen können zu gefährlichen Bestien werden." So wie hier einige "Nicht-Suchties" die Zähne fletschen, gehe ich davon aus, dass sie mit irgendeinem Teil ihres Lebens nicht zufrieden sind.

Klar, jeder kann sein Hobby haben, der eine WoW, der andere Fussball mit anschließendem Bierchen, der nächste lesen. Aber man muss auch akzeptieren, dass WoW süchtig machen kann, genauso wie Alkohol. Mit Alkohol kann man jederzeit aufhören, ist ja allgemein bekannt, und dann kann man hin und wieder n Bierchen trinken oder so. Haben sich diejenigen, die die Möglichkeit einer Sucht aus Prinzip ablehnen, überhaupt mal die Mühe gemacht, sich mit dem Thema "Sucht" auseinander zu setzen? Vermutlich nicht, da sie sonst ja einige Parallelen feststellen könnten. Außerdem ist gleich Raid...
Einige können sich selbst nicht ansatzweiße objektiv betrachten, weil sie feststellen würden, dass n dem eigenen Leben einiges nicht so läuft, wie es besser laufen sollte.



> Wer definiert denn, welche Beschäftigung in seiner Freizeit, insbesondere in der Jugend, die einzig gültige ist? Ist es nicht so, dass man das tuen sollte, was einem eben am meisten Spaß macht?



In Maßen! Man kann ja ruhig mal ne Zigarette rauchen, oder ein bisschen Alkohol. Ich habe sogar schon mal zu viel Alkohol getrunken, man darf halt nur die Häuigkeit nicht übertreiben.
Koma saufen = nicht gut
Soziale Isolation durch übertriebenes Computerspielen = nicht gut

Süchtige reagieren häufig aggressiv. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an eine Szene während der Umsetzung des Rauchverbotes in öffentlichen Gebäuden:
Ein Mann schimpft: "Ich lasse mir das Rauchen nciht verbieten, ist doch meine Gesundheit die ich kaputt mache."
Dieser Satz beinhaltet theoretisch: "Ich bezahle die Amputation meines Raucherbeins, die Therapien wegen des Lungen- bzw. Kehlkopfkrebses und die benötigte Pflegeund Medikamente aus eigener Tasche." (Offtopic: wenn ich hier jetzt die Meinung äußere, Kippen doppelt so teuer zu machen, und den Zusatzbeitrag in die Krankenkassen zu pumpen geht zuweit, oder?)
Geht mal gaaaaaanz Tief in euch und schaut euch eure Argument an, ob sie nicht ähnlich Bizarr sind?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Hamburg

Jerubbaal


----------



## Vultrex (9. Mai 2010)

butzibutz schrieb:


> Alter Schwede... mach nen Verein auf den du dann "anonyme ex-Wowler" nennst... dann trefft ihr euch einmal die woche im clubhaus, ihr setzt euch im kreis hin und du als Vorstand, musst natürlich fragen ob sich Person-1 der gruppe öffnen will...
> 
> Langsam glaub ich echt dass du ein größeres Problem als WoW hast
> 
> ...



Ah alles klar. Jemanden fertig machen aufgrund seiner Defizite und dabei auch noch gut fühlen.

Es gibt soviele Selbsthilfegruppen für Drogen, Klauen, etc aber du hast ein Problem mit einer WoW Selbsthilfegruppe?! Fass dir mal selber an die Nase und geh ein wenig raus. Mir kommt es nämlich so vor, als hättest du momentan nichts sinnvolleres zu tun als einen dermaßen nicht-sinnvollen Post zu verfassen und dich über einen weitern Postcount freuen kannst.

Foren mit Tipps sind wahrscheinlich eine sehr guten Methode um Süchtigen zu helfen. Egal ob WoW oder Drogen (WoW ist bereits eine Droge). Viele Süchtige wollen nicht zugeben, dass sie süchtig sind und können so anonym Hilfe bekommen.

Also zieh andere nicht durch den Dreck.

Es gab da mal jemanden der hat etwas sehr wahres gesagt.

Es war Konfuzius: "Begegne den Menschen mit der gleichen Höflichkeit, mit der du einen teuren Gast empfängst. Behandle sie mit der gleichen Achtung, mit der das große Opfer dargebracht wird. Was du selbst nicht wünschst, das tue auch anderen nicht an. Dann wird es keinen Zorn gegen dich geben – weder im Staat noch in deiner Familie."

Wenn sich alle daran halten würde, dann könnte man wenigstens gesittet über sehr ernst Themen reden.


----------



## DaScAn (9. Mai 2010)

Ich bin SÜchtig.
Und das ist auch gut so.

Und prüfungen vermassel ich dadurch trotzdem nicht. (AbiSchnitt 2.0)
Da sollte einfach ein Maß selbstbeherrschung vorhanden sein.


----------



## Vultrex (9. Mai 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Ich bin SÜchtig.
> Und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> Und prüfungen vermassel ich dadurch trotzdem nicht. (AbiSchnitt 2.0)
> Da sollte einfach ein Maß selbstbeherrschung vorhanden sein.



Wenn Selbstbeherrschung vorhanden ist, dann ist man nicht süchtig.

Süchtig ist man, wenn man etwas vernachlässigt aufgrund einer Sache (zb. WoW, Drogen, etc)


----------



## Hank Smith (9. Mai 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Ich bin SÜchtig.
> Und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> Und prüfungen vermassel ich dadurch trotzdem nicht. (AbiSchnitt 2.0)
> Da sollte einfach ein Maß selbstbeherrschung vorhanden sein.



Erfolgreiches Studium, Familie, Job, politisches Amt, Freunde - und trotzdem 7 80er.

Ja, das geht.


----------



## Tergenna (9. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte zuerst nach dem Aufhören ähnliche Probleme (wie man sieht bin ich auch immer noch bei buffed, was, wie ich selber zugebe, ein wenig merkwürdig ist xD)
Aber inzwischen gehts mir auch wieder besser. Ich hab vor dem dritten AddOn aufgehört zu spielen, ich kann mich nicht mehr wirklich erinnern warum.
Der Tipp die Finger anderweitig zu beschäftigen wirkt tatsächlich und erinnert wieder an das, was man mal gut konnte. Der Comic, den ich seither angefangen habe hat auch schon so an die 50 Seiten. 
Eins verdanke ich WoW aber schon: Mein Englisch ist großartig geworden. Wenn ihr schon spielt, spielt auf Englisch, erstens klingen die Namen nicht so idiotisch und zweitens ist das eine perfekte "Nachhilfe" für Grammatik (wenn man die Questtexte denn liest)
Außerdem hab ich ne Menge Freunde gemacht, die inzwischen allerdings auch schon wieder runter vom Game sind.

Also würde ich sagen, dass Aufhören zwar gut und schön ist, aber man nicht alles an dem Spiel ankreiden sollte, schlecht für einen zu sein.

-Anni-


----------



## DarkSaph (9. Mai 2010)

Nun ja, es kommt meiner Meinung nach darauf an, in welcher Art und Weise man nach WoW süchtig ist. Wenn man einfach nur mit Mitspielern aus der Gilde abhängen und mit ihnen Erfolg erzielen will ... warum nicht. Man hat Kontakt mit Menschen, lernt mit ihnen umzugehen, sich auf sie zu verlassen und gleichzeitig eine gewisse Rücksicht und Disziplin ihenn gegenüber an den Tag zu legen. 

Wenn der Spielealltag dann aber aus Gier nach Epics und Achievements besteht und diese Aspekte vor die anderen Spieler gestellt werden, so sollte man sich einmal ernsthaft Gedanken machen, wie man sein Leben dort gerade verschwendet.

Wichtig ist natürlich, dass man das Spiel hinter Schule/Arbeit und RL-Freunde stellt.


----------



## Frek01 (9. Mai 2010)

Ich bin in der gleichen Situation wie du^^

Nur dass ich noch zur Schule geh, und meine einstellung zum lernen geändert hat.( An der Umsetzung haperts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )





steelbeton schrieb:


> "Ist es der Aufwand für die Hand von Ragnaros - Sulfuras wert?".



[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ja war es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## Casp (9. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso müssen diverse Persönlichkeiten immer zwanghaft versuchen, die Spielergemeinde von WoW als süchtige Zombies darzustellen, denen unbedingt geholfen werden muss ? Dieser gesamte Mist um die Sucht bei WoW ist doch Unsinn. Ein Prima Vorurteil, dass von medien geschaffen wurden. Sie haben es tatsächlich geschafft die gesamten WoW Spieler in der Öffentlichkeit blos zu stellen. Tolle Leistung...
> 
> Hier muss keiner gerettet werden, lieber TE. und wenn jemand wirklich Probleme hat, wird so ein Thread nichts ändern.



Genauso wie der Threadersteller verallgemeinert, verallgemeinerst du ebenso und leugnest scheinbar ("hier muss KEINER gerettet werden") ein vorhandenes Suchtpotenzial. Viele kommen damit klar und führen ein vernünftiges Leben, aber sicher nicht alle.


----------



## Cären1 (9. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch vor ein paar Monaten nach und nach aufgehört und mir ist letztens aufgefallen, wie ich andauernd auf buffed rumlungere und die "News" lese...Jetzt hab ich mal das Lesezeichen aus meiner Leiste entfernt und erwische mich immer wieder (z.B. Morgens, wenn ich die Augen kaum aufkriege) wie ich reflexartig versuche auf buffed zu klicken. Immer wenn mir langweilig ist denk ich dran, aber ich geh eigentlich nie drauf...Verdammt, was mache ich hier grad? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badomen (9. Mai 2010)

jerubbaal schrieb:


> Einige können sich selbst nicht ansatzweiße objektiv betrachten, weil sie feststellen würden, dass n dem eigenen Leben einiges nicht so läuft, wie es besser laufen sollte.



Damit bringst du erfolgreich den "Sinn" hinter den flamer-Antworten auf den Punkt. Habe da auch eher den Eindruck, dass da Verdrängtes bei den Leuten aufgewühlt wird.
Selbstreflektion fehlt so manchem hier, was sie aber durch das Fehlen dieser nicht einsehen können/wollen.

Der Thread ist ja nicht wie eine "Kirchen-Missbrauchs-Opfer-Anklage" an die "Kirche" gemeint (krasses Beispiel, aber ich denke ihr wisst wie ichs meine) , sondern als Hilfe für die Leute gedacht, die Suchtverhalten bei sich selbst erkennen/ erkannten und denen man dadurch vielleicht helfen kann.
Das hier ist immerhin ein FORUM wo jeder seine Meinung kund tun darf. Und dieser Thread beleidigt in keinster Weise irgendjemanden...


----------



## vanelle (9. Mai 2010)

Ich denke schon Freunde und Tussis sollten über WoW stehen. Wenn WoW diese beiden Sachen nicht behindert, ist auch nix dagegen einzuwenden. Momentan wieder Solo seit 2 Wochen, also WoW zurückschrauben und sich umguckn^^


----------



## Braamséry (9. Mai 2010)

Also, ganz so extrem hatte ich es nun nie. Meine Noten waren immer zumindest Mittelmaß und in der 7-9- Klasse aufm Gymnasium sind die ja noch recht irrelevant, weil das erste wichtige Jahr die 11/12 Klasse ist.

Als ich mit WoW aufgehört hab, war da auch erstmal ein kleines Loch, weil man zu bestimmten Zeiten eben dich etwas getan hat was Zeit brauchte. 

Und ich denke auch immernoch an WoW. Ich gucke auch jeden Tag auf 2 HP's von Gilden in denen ich war und bin auch mit denen noch im Ts um zu wissen wie es läuft und es denen geht. Und ich hatte sogar schon Gedanken wieder anzufangen.

Das beste ist aber immer sich vor Augen zu führen warum man aufgehört hat. Ich würd nämlich auch immer mal wieder gern raiden, weiß aber das die anderen Teile des Spiels einfach Scheiße sind wie ich finde. Dadurch erklärt sich für mich dass ich netmehr anfangen will.


----------



## Scorpicory (9. Mai 2010)

Was bin ich froh, dass es Wow noch nicht gab, als ich Abi gemacht und studiert hatte...
Meine Noten wären bestimmt schlechter gewesen...


----------



## Atinuviell (10. Mai 2010)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> Du sagst Du hast mit 15 angefangen und warst dann offensichtlich recht schnell in der Falle. Da frage ich mich (grade als Mutter) wo bitte waren Deine Eltern??? Ich kontrolliere nun nicht jede Minute was mein Kurzer am Rechner treibt, aber ich behalte seine Zeiten und die Spiele im Auge, schreite rechtzeitig ein wenn nötig. Und wenn ich sage "Rechner aus", dann is Rechner aus, ohne Geschrei und Ausraster. Wenn man das von Anfang an durch zieht klappt es auch später.
> Ansonsten Glückwunsch das Du es geschafft hast, das nächste Mal wende Dich an Freunde und Familie und nimm Deine Eltern in die Pflicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Da hab ich mich wohl zu wenig ausgedrückt. 
Ich geh nicht hin und verbiete und verbiete. Zum einem bin ich als Mutter schon in der Pflicht meinem Kind Werte, Pflichten, Regeln, aber auch seine Rechte beizubringen. Andererseits muss ich ihm aber auch Selbstständigkeit beibringen. Eltern zu sein ist eine verdammt schwierige und lebenslange Aufgabe und ich bin bei weitem keine Muster Mutter. Um beim Beispiel Rechner und Spielzeite zu bleiben. Als mein Sohn letztes Jahr den Rechner bekam habe ich mich mit ihm zusammen gesetzt und darüber gesprochen. Ich habe ihn gefragt was er meint welche Spiele okay sind, wieviel Zeit gut ist. Sicher entsprach das nicht meinen Vorstellungen. Ich sagte ihm dann wie ich es sehe. Letztendlich redeten wir darüber und fanden eine für beide Seiten gute Lösung. Natürlich versucht er immer mal hinter meinem Rücken noch zu spielen und das ist auch okay, weil das machen Kinder nun mal. Meistens merke ich das auch, aber ich renn nich hin "So jetzt stille Treppe". Manchmal tu ich als merkte ich nix, wenn es zuviel wird, dann schreite ich ein.
Und so zieht sich das durch den ganzen Alltag und unser Leben. Sei es Ausgeh Zeiten, Fernsehen, Naschereien und so weiter. Er kann bei Dingen die ihn betreffen mit entscheiden, dennoch habe ich das Schlusswort. Kinder brauchen einfach klare Regeln und Strukturen, auch um sie mal zu umgehen und ihre Grenzen zu testen, aber sie müssen wissen wer letztendlich der Chef ist. Kinder sind bis zu einem bestimmten Alter einfach nicht in der Lage Entscheidung für sich richtig zu treffen, dafür sind die Eltern verantwortlich. Man muss ihnen den richtigen Weg zeigen. Und was ganz, ganz wichtig ist, Kommunikation!!! Nicht einfach nein sagen oder Entscheidungen treffen, sondern ihnen auch erklären warum. Oder sie fragen warum sie bestimmte Sachen toll oder doof finden. Wenn man das von Anfang an macht, gibt es auch im Teenageralter weniger Probleme.

So, das ist jetzt etwas ausführlicher, aber ich hoffe jetzt versteht Ihr zwei was ich meine.


----------



## Rikkui (10. Mai 2010)

zum glück hab ich ne freundin die mich davon abhält länger als 2 std zu zocken^^


----------



## Daryst (10. Mai 2010)

Ich kann sagen, das ich mal "süchtig" war indirekt, das war aber noch zu bc, da hab ich mal gern 6-7 Stunden am Tag gespielt.
Nun hab ich Abitur angefangen(mittlerweile ende der 12. Klasse und versetzt^^), auch ne Freundin kennen gelernt(2 jahre bald*freu*, eine Dame die es mit mir aushält xD),
dann merkt man einfach, das einem auch die Zeit fehlt, da ich meist erst um halb5 zu hause bin, da die Schule etwas weiter weg ist. Kolege hat nun eine Ausbildung gefunden und
kann erst so gegen 20 Uhr on kommen. Also komm ich auch meist erst so gegen 19 Uhr on und amch schnell dayli und andern kram, bevor wir weiter twinks leveln oder hc´s/Erfolge machen so 2-3 Stunden.Das was mich persöhnlich verleitet hat zum spielen war, das viele Freunde auch immer schon um 15 Uhr da waren bis 22 uhr. Dann hat man natürlich auch bock was mit denen zu machen und man merkt net wie die Zeit vergeht.
Als Spieler muss man immer eine Priorotäten Liste haben MEINER Meinung nach. Da meine Freundin leider mehr als 20km weiter wohnt und auch dabei ist das Abitur zu machen, ist es meist so, das ich sie erst am We seh, also kann man seinen Tagesablauf vor dem We mal leicht durchplanen.
Schule;Hausaufgaben;Duschen;FUTTERN!^^;Zocken mit Freundin oder ohne, aber dann im chat am quatschen^^ und dann das ganze von vorn und am We dann was mit Freundin machen, fertig. Ich bin stolz drauf, nicht zugenommen zu haben! Könnte an der Strecke zu Fuß liegen bis zur Haltestelle(4km,weil die andern leider nur die Grundschul busse haben -,-).

Also von daher kann ich sagen...Sucht? Neeeee, nur der Hype der micht erfasst hat, der sich aber auch nach nicht mal einem Jahr gelegt hat.
Aber schön das du nun nicht mehr spielt, ich sehe es als Hobby und wenn ich nicht WoW spiel abends, zock ich was anderes oder schau mal DvD mit bekannten, also von daher^^

MfG


----------



## Pluto-X (10. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele schon seit ca 10 jahren Computerspiele ! 
Früher war es CS und BF 2 und ähnliches, später dann WOW. Ich spiele ca 1-3 Std am Tag, manchmal auch weniger oder bei raids etwas mehr. Ich habe mir auch schon oft Gedanken gemacht ob diese ganze Spielerei nicht totaler Mist ist. Aber ich muss einfach sagen das es mir richtig viel Spass macht und ich keinen Grund sehe damit aufzuhören solange der Spass noch anhält. Komisch ist auch das sich viele Menschen so viele Sorgen übers Zoggen machen aber Stundenlanges Fernsehen oder Internetsurfen und Facebooking als ganz normal ansehen ? Mal ganz ehrlich, wie viele sitzen abends nicht 4 Std vor der Glotze und nennen das RL ?


----------



## Daryst (10. Mai 2010)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Ich spiele schon seit ca 10 jahren Computerspiele !
> Früher war es CS und BF 2 und ähnliches, später dann WOW. Ich spiele ca 1-3 Std am Tag, manchmal auch weniger oder bei raids etwas mehr. Ich habe mir auch schon oft Gedanken gemacht ob diese ganze Spielerei nicht totaler Mist ist. Aber ich muss einfach sagen das es mir richtig viel Spass macht und ich keinen Grund sehe damit aufzuhören solange der Spass noch anhält. Komisch ist auch das sich viele Menschen so viele Sorgen übers Zoggen machen aber Stundenlanges Fernsehen oder Internetsurfen und Facebooking als ganz normal ansehen ? Mal ganz ehrlich, wie viele sitzen abends nicht 4 Std vor der Glotze und nennen das RL ?



Das kann ich dir unterschreiben.
Solang es Spaß macht ist ja alles prima, darum hab ich anfang Wotlk aufgehört zu raiden und bin in eine Fun-Gilde gegangen und ab und zu ein rnd Raid ist auch mal was, aber dauer raiden ist net mehr mein Ding, da geht Spaß flöten für mich. Spaß und alles andere im Leben geregelt und schon kann man sagen, das man sich unter Kontrolle hat

MfG


----------



## Murfy (10. Mai 2010)

Wie schön ichs doch habe, und da sagen Leute ich bin WoW-süchtig.

Ok, ich muss zugeben, ich saß/sitze so manches mal den ganzen Tag vor dem Game, aber auf dauer langweilt es, dann zock ich was anderes, am Wochenende mache ich was mit Kollegen (Warum nicht was mit Leuten die man aus WoW kenn unternehmen oder die das selbe mögen? bei mir waren es kollegen die auch viel Zeit vor dem Rechner verbringen) oder verbringe etwas mehr Zeit mit meiner Freundin. 

Lasst euch vom Spiel nicht stressen und spielt es wie jedes andere Game (außer ihr seid Extrem-Zocker) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kann soooo einfach sein.


----------



## kackbuhn (10. Mai 2010)

Ich geb offen zu, ich spiel auch gut und gerne 4 Stunden+ am Tag. (Nicht jeden einzelnen, aber gibt so Tage.)
Dabei lerne ich jedoch für die Schule und vernachlässige Freunde und Hobbies nicht. 
Ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Ich treibe Sport, geh mit Freunden am Wochenende aus, und irgendwie bekomm ichs auch noch in der Schule hin.
Wenn ich nen Wochenende mal nciht aus geh, dann sitz ich auch gerne mal nen Abend nur vorm PC aber naja, solche Tage gibts ebend.
Alles im Gleichgewicht zu halten ist die Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (10. Mai 2010)

Lieber zock ich ab und zu länger und man betitelt mich als "Suchti", als dass ich rauch wie ein blöder und davon abhängig bin... WoW ist ein Hobby, rauchen eine Droge.. warum soll WoW schlimmer sein?!


----------



## raggabagga (10. Mai 2010)

Also ich mein der Thread richtet sich ja scheinbar an die Spieler die wirklich allzu häufig und lange ihre Zeit mit WoW verbringen und ich gestehe das ich mir auch nicht alles durchgelesen habe und das was ich zu sagen habe warscheinich schon erwähnt wurde.
Aber ich denke das es falsch ist immer nur auf eine WoW Sucht einzugehen (ja der TE hat dieses angesprochen und bezieht sich auf WoW ich weiß)
Doch denke ich trifft das auf alle Medien zu.
Ich habe auch früher genug ander Spiele gespielt und diese sogar noch intensiver obwohl es keine RPGs/MMORPGs waren sondern Egoshooter oder ähnliches.
Bis es mir da zuviel wurde . Auch in anderen Spielen ist die Suchtgefahr sehr hoch,vorallem wenn man aktiv in irgendwelchen Ligen (z.b. altbekannt ESL ) spielt.
Dafür "trainieren" die Teams auch oft täglich stundenlang wenn sie oben mit dabei sein wollen.
Und was habe ich gemacht bevor ich Computer gespielt habe und nix zu tun hatte. Vorm Fernseher oder der Konsole gehockt.
Ich war zwar nie ein viel Spieler und bin auch im Moment stark casual würde ich sagen ,da ich sehr unregelmäßig online bin und wenn dann nur wenn ich echt nichts besseres zu tun habe.

Aber ich meine das WoW als das böse Suchtspiel dargestellt wird ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich leicht daher gesagt.
Jedes gute Spiel hat starkes Suchtpotentzial,genauso wie die Kinder von heute wenn sie nicht vorm PC hängen die selbe Zeit vor der Glotze verbringen.

Ich kann wie gesagt nachvollziehen das WoW süchtig macht,doch sollten wir uns umschauen welche Suchtfaktorn/-krankheiten es mitlerweile in unserer Gesellschaft noch so gibt.
WoW ist einfach nur das Paradebeispiel welches von den meisten als so offensichtlich hingenommen wird das es überall auftaucht.

Man muss sich einfach nur immer wieder bewusst werden,egal bei welchem Spiel oder welcher Aktivität das andere Sachen nicht zu kurz kommen und man das Spiel als
Zeitvertreib sieht.

Soweit meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Daryst (10. Mai 2010)

raggabagga schrieb:


> Man muss sich einfach nur immer wieder bewusst werden,egal bei welchem Spiel oder welcher Aktivität das andere Sachen nicht zu kurz kommen und man das Spiel als
> Zeitvertreib sieht.



Das trifft es eigentlich genau auf den Punkt und somit gute Nacht zusammen. Schönen Tag für heute!^^


----------



## Diclonii (10. Mai 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Erfolgreiches Studium, Familie, Job, politisches Amt, Freunde - und trotzdem 7 80er.
> 
> Ja, das geht.



Ja klar geht das, eben schnell bei Ebay eingekauft und fertig. x) ( Nimms mir net übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Izara (10. Mai 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> wenn jemand fragen muss ob er sein leben verzockt ist die Antwort automatisch "Ja!"....
> 
> Normale menschen haben ein angeborenes natürliches Gefühl wieviel spielen für sie gut ist.



was verstehst du unter "normale" Menschen? O.o


Ich sehe mich als normal, allerdings ist mein WoW-Konsum mittlerweile auf bis zu 18 h am Tag angestiegen, sodass ich kaum noch etwas anderes mache -.- Ich hab wie der Thread-Ersteller auf Drängen von Freunden hin einen Account erstellt, mich sogar werben lassen, hab 2 Chars mit dem 3fach-ep-Bonus hochgezockt und dann immer mehr Gefallen daran gefunden, irgendwelche Erfolge zu erreichen. Ich muss allerdings hinzufügen, dass ich weder arbeitslos noch sonstwie faul bin - ich studiere und hab fast keine Vorlesungen mehr, da ich im letzten/vorletzten Semester bin und die vorherigen Semester wie blöde geprescht hab, um mehr als das vorgegebene Pensum zu packen. Hab ich auch und war dann nervlich am Ende.. Wow ist eine willkommene Abwechslung gewesen, als ich damit angefangen hab. Allerdings hab ich damals vor lauter Staunen meinen Mund nicht zugekriegt ^^ (WoW ist mein erstes PC/Online-Spiel überhaupt (vllt versteht mans jetzt xD ). Ich erinner mich immernoch genau an all die kleinen Momente, wo ich völlig nervös auf den Zeppelin nach Orgrimmar gewartet hab und nicht wusste, was passiert, wenn der Ladebildschirm weg ist ^^ Oder wie ich ständig bei irgendwelchen Questmobs verreckt bin, aber nicht verstanden habe, warum (sie waren ein zu hohes Lvl, wie ich jetzt mittlerweile weiß xD ). Ich fand die ganzen Situationen damals toll.. das erste Reittier, das erste Mal fliegen (man, war ich da aus dem Häuschen!), als ich das erste Mal in Naxxramas dabei war und so n Schiss hatte, dass die mich als Noob enttarnen ^^ 

Ich würde mich - wenn ich so seinen Beitrag durchlese - durchaus als süchtig / suchtgefährdet beschreiben und bin beim Lesen hier nachdenklich geworden.. Dennoch denke ich nicht, dass ich damit aufhören werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür macht Wow dann doch zuviel Spaß..


----------



## Flexmember (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bleib dabei, alles macht süchtig, wenn man empfänglich dafür ist


----------



## inxs_tp (10. Mai 2010)

ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen weil seit fast 2 jahren clean und nen lvl 80 char passt nicht zusammen, selbst wenn du den am ersten tag auf 80 bist ... 3 monate vorher haste ja auch noch gespielt ...

Naja ...


----------



## sigimalygos (10. Mai 2010)

Stolz dass du mit 15 gesoffen hast?? 

/fail

btw Arbeite ich zb. auch und freue mich auch wie jeder aufs Wochenende und ingame wird auch gelacht, geredet, und vorm pc getrunken... Soziales umfeld is eindeutig Relativ klar is bewegung wichtig aber nja jeder muss präoritäten festlegen.


----------



## Serol (10. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf so Threads mittlerweile sehr empfindlich.



Ganz einfache Lösung!

Klick den Thread nicht an! NC.....


----------



## Fredchen42 (10. Mai 2010)

Nunja, da ich mich selbst als süchtig betrachte möcht ich sagen dass der Thread zwar nett gemeint ist, aber nichts an den Gründen ändert die ich für das weiterführen angesprochener Sucht für mich sehe.


----------



## Thoriumobi (10. Mai 2010)

"Das Aussehen ist heutzutage einfach ein wichtiger Faktor."

Na Hauptsache...


----------



## 2young4nick (10. Mai 2010)

Mann kann den Thema Namen auch für viele andere sachen verwänden

Verzocke ich mein Leben?
 wird zu 
"Versaufe ich mein Leben?"
"Mache ich mein Körper mit zuviel arbeit kaputt?"
"Habe ich die Flaschen Freunde?"
"Muss ich so sein wie mich meine Eltern, Leher oder andere Leute wollen?"
Und da fallen mir immer mehr ein aber das sollte schon mal reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sollte das machen was ein spaß macht andere kiffen sich die Birne voll mache treiben "zuviel" Sport oder haben ein anderes Komisches Hobby am ende zählt nur was dir Spaß macht und ein gewisse abwechslung alt lieb gewonnen Spiele wie Wow wieder cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltM5jHIJFw4&playnext_from=TL&videos=J0tv-11o-Rw

päm päm bäm!


----------



## Thoriumobi (10. Mai 2010)

"Habe ich die Flaschen Freunde?"

looool, volle oder leere? xD




Ansonsten:







*PFEIFFER ALARM! HE´S GOING TO GET´YA!!*


----------



## Nuscha (10. Mai 2010)

Danke für diesen Threath. Entlich mal einer der Sinn macht weil er sich ehrlich mit einer solchen Entwicklung auseinandersetzt. 	
So mancher Thread darunter erinnert mich an viele der 
Alkohol - Süchtigen die ich kennengelehrnt habe und deren Sprüche :Ich trinke täglich, hab oft 1-2-3 Promile. Ein problem? Nein ich doch nicht *g*. Sorry dase gehört zur Sucht. Ein ehrliches auseinandersetzen mit dem Problem? Nein danke. 
Man sollte sich einfach mal still hinsetzen und sich selbst bewerten. Nur für sich und dann schauen. 

Nein , lieber wird völlig undiffenrenziert das geheiligte WoW verteitigt. 5 Stunden WoW täglich sind eine entscheidung mit schwer wiegenden Folgen. Ich wünsche jedem das es keine folgen hat wie soziale Isolation zb. Hier wird teilweisse mit sehr viel unreife und halbwiessen diskutiert.
Ich denke wir erleben hier ein völlig neues Problem, das die Wissenschaft
erst langsam beginnt zu erahnen und sie wird noch Jahre brauchen um dieses zu erforschen. 
Was sind da ein paar Halbstarken sätze in ein Forum posaunt. 

Das alles ist nicht bösse gemeint. Ein sehr sinnvoller Thread. Ich finde es gut das jemand aus der Community diese Dinge beschreibt und nicht von aussen bewertent auf uns herabschaut.

Sich einfach mal hinsetzen und nachdenken. Muss nicht heissen das man nicht spielt, dieses tolle Spiel. Aber vielleicht das man für sich Grenzen erkennt. Wichtige Grenzen die man braucht um zu leben.


----------



## Boggle-Cith (10. Mai 2010)

Hmm. Also einen Denkanstoß hats mir geliefert und mich daran erinnert, dass ich vor 5 Jahren noch keine 100 Kilo auf die Waage brachte. Aber das ist nicht allzu schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Masse hat ein equivalentes Verhalten zu Kraft. Wenn ich den Bauch einziehe siehts sogar sehr gut aus ;D

Aber mal im ernst:
Ich spiele zwar seit der Beta, aber jetzt nicht seit 5 Jahren ununterbrochen WOW, aber mindestens 3,5 davon. Zu endzeiten von BC und zu anfangszeiten von Ulduar wars sehr extrem. Da ich aktiver Raider war und wir auch die drittbeste Raidgilde auf unseren Server, habe ich viel Zeit mit WoW verbracht. Dazu kam auch dass meine Brüder ebenfalls raideten/spielten. Als wir Yoggi gegenüberstanden verschwand bei mir die lust... keine Ahnung wieso. Vielleicht weil jeder Pala der Meinung war Vergelter zu werden. Vor einem Monat fing ich wieder an, aber nicht mit dem Raiden und das hat 3 Gründe. Das Nivau unseres Raids is extrem gesunken (ok, wir stehen vor Arthas in ICC 25er aber... naja, kein weiteres Kommentar) Zum 2ten: Ich hab selbst gesehen, dass ich nicht allzuviel Zeit investieren möchte und drittens hab ich auf DK-Tank rerollt was ich nie machen wollte, da ich kein "Verräter" sein wollte... also in dem Sinne seinen Heiler-Hut an den Nagel zu hängen, aber 5 Jahre heiler.... oje.

Aber nur weil ich jetzt wieder spiele, sehe ich mich nicht als Suchti der spielen muss, weil.... warum auch immer. Ich sehe diesen Thread auch nicht als angreifend an. Wieso auch? Manchen Leuten die so etwas lesen kann es einen klitzekleinen Denkanstoß geben. Zu Raid-Zeiten war ich eigendlich nur zur nicht on als ich geschlafen habe. Jetzt mache ich andere Dinge und versuche ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis zu schaffen, welches mich in keiner meiner Aktivitäten einschränkt oder auch fast dazu zwingt irgendwas nun tun zu müssen. Sei es Tischtennis spielen oder in WoW Marken zu Farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sage jetzt hiermit nicht: Hört mit dem spielen auf, ihr werdet eure Klasse eh nie beherrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sondern: Nehmt euch mal 15 Minuten Zeit und denkt drüber nach.

Diese 15 Minuten is vielleicht eine Hero-Ini weniger, aber kann viel mehr nach sich ziehen.

Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich in meiner WoW-Karriere unzufrieden war. Es hat ja auch Spaß gemacht, aber so im nachhinein.... Oje 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man bin ich FETT geworden. Und nein: Fotos auf denen ich nackig bin kriegt ihr nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## screep (10. Mai 2010)

Ich würd den Thread garnichtmal so verschimpfen. Es stimmt das WoW zu einer Sucht ausarten kann. Rein Biologisch gesehn ist es garnichtmal verwerflich. Dropps, Bosskills, gute Arenamatches, einfach nur schöne Ts Abende wie sie wahrscheinlich jeder schonmal erlebt hat oder die ''bewunderung'' anderer Gamer freuen einen schütten ergo endorphine aus. Dadurch da das in der relation einfach zu erreichen ist und ingame Regelmässig vorkommt kann das leicht zur Sucht ausarten. Meistens nur in von der schwere wie eine leichte nikotin oder Coffein sucht.. mit ein bisschen selbstdisziplin zu überstehn aber als Beispiel genommen die Coffein sucht. Wer sich da mal was drüber informiert hat weiß das selbst der harmlose kaffe schon ''labile'' Menschen phrenetisch werden lies.

Ich will mich da auch garnich ausgrenzen. Kla ist es schonmal vorgekommen das ich sachen vor mir hergeschoben hab weil ich nochn bisschen zocken wollte oder ma kollegen wegen WoW abgesagt hab man muss nur lernen damit u8mzugehn und es in einem richtigen Pensum zu genießen ... man darf und sollte es aber auch nicht unterschätzen


----------



## Kagaru (10. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Flamen.
> 
> Beispiel für einen Flame: "omfg rofl du opfa geh heim!"
> 
> ...





empfindich? weil sie dich Persönlich angreifen?

Der Te hat einfach nur seine Erfahrungen geäußert und wollte sie mit mehreren teilen .
Evtl. bzw. mit sicherheit geht es einigen auch so .
Bei einem selber muss es klick machen damit man was ändert .

Desweiteren sind nicht alle süchtig und ich wage es zu behaupten nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz .

Dennoch finde ich das geschriebene sehr gut .

Also wie sagt man so schön ... wer ncihts gutes zu sagen hat , einfach mal die ***** halten ;D

so long


----------



## jeef (10. Mai 2010)

1999-2004 gab es viel mehr "Suchtis" und viel schlimmere als jetzt und da hat nie wer gejammert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr habt alle immer Probleme,stellt euch nicht so an! Besser ganzen Tag zocken,als das die Kinners auffer Straße rumhängen
Drogen nehmen,saufen,klauen what ever.... jetzt sagt bitte noch einer "son blödsinn das macht doch keiner^^"


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mich sehr gerne mit Aufhörwilligen oder mit Ex-Zockern unterhalten.
> Wenn ihr Interesse an ein eigens dafür gedachtes Forum habt, bitte meldet euch per private Nachricht bei mir.
> Sollte eine genügend hohe Nachfrage bestehen werde ich alle nötigen Schritte für so ein Forum einleiten.
> Nennt es von mir aus eine Selbsthilfegruppe
> ...


Ich kann euch nur raten: Wenn ihr so dermaßen große Probleme habt euch vom Spiel zu lösen nehmt professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch anstatt selbst an euch herumzudoktorn.
Wünsche euch viel Glück in Zukunft nicht mehr an WoW zu denken.


----------



## Kankru (10. Mai 2010)

Dass deine Eltern nicht handeln, wenn sie merken, dass du nur am Kasten sitzt...
...wie auch immer WoW ist wieder schuld, niemand sonst!
Ich mache atm auch nur daylies und gehe off, max 1 Std an WoW.
Wenn ich mal länger zock und mir ist langweilig im Spiel... ...mache ich aus, ich weiß net was so schwer daran ist.


----------



## KingNothing22 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele seit ca. Ende BC Wow. Ich hab kurz nach erscheinen von WotlK jedoch eine ca. 6-Monatige Pause gemacht. Ich mache mir auch sehr viele Gedanken darüber ob ich süchtig bin bzw. einmal werden kann. Fakt ist jedoch:

-Ich habe einen Job und bin nicht einmal auch nur auf die Idee gekommen diesen für WoW aufs Spiel zu setzen.
-Ich habe eine Familie die zwar teilweise nicht nachvollziehn kann warum ich am Sonntag Abend(Gildenraid) keine Zeit für etwas anderes habe. Nichts desto trotz habe ich Zeit für sie und unternehme oft was mit ihnen.
-Ich habe einen Freundeskreis, der leider zu einem sehr großen Teil aus Leuten besteht deren Lebensinhalt aus sich betrinken, bekiffen u.ä. besteht. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich trinke auch gerne mal einen über den Durst. Mit diesen Freunden, und das hab ich vor kurzem erkannt, dreht sich immer nur alles darum. Davon wollte ich weg.
-Es gibt tage da logge ich mich ein und weiß nach 5 Minuten, dass ich eigentlich nichts machen kann worauf ich nicht keinen Bock hätte. zB. brauche ich eigentlich immernoch ein Trinket aus PdoK25, kann mich aber nicht dazu entschließen da mitzugehn(keine Motivation).

Diese Punkte zeigen für mich, dass WoW zwar für mich ein relativ intensiv betriebenes Hobby ist. Sie zeigen mir aber auch, dass es eben ein Hobby ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Ich finde man sollte nicht den Fehler begehen und jeden der regelmäßig WoW zockt als süchtig bezeichnen. Jemand der lieber Klavierspielt oder von mir aus Kartenhäuser baut als sich am Wochenende bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit zu besaufen ist genauso wenig ein Problemfall wie es ein WoW Spieler vielleicht ist. Jemand der am tag 2 Stunden fern sieht wird ja auch nicht sofort als Fernsehsüchtig bezeichnet. Jemand der 3 Bücher in der Woche liest ist auch kein lesesüchtiger ohne Sozialleben. 

Daher mein Tip als Laie:

-Beobachtet euch selbst. Fragt euch ob ihr durch WoW einen anderen, für euch wichtigen, Bereich eures Lebens vernachlässigt. Fragt euch auch ob ihr, wenn ihr euch selbst beobachten würdet den Eindruck hättet "So ein Freak" oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Fragt Leute deren Meinung euch wichtig ist(Freundin, Eltern, bester Freund) ob derjenige den Eindruck hat ihr verbringt zu viel Zeit vorm PC.
-Achtet auf euren Körper. Damit meine ich nicht ob ihr dick seid oder nicht sondern eher so Dinge wie: Seid ihr oft müde weil ihr wegen WoW wenig schlaf bekommt? Vergesst ihr manchmal darauf zu essen? Spielt ihr weiter obwohl ihr schon vom langen Sitzen Rücken-, Kopf- oder Gelenkschmerzen habt?
-Und zu guter letzt: Wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seid ob ihr es ohne WoW noch schafft, macht eine längere Pause! Nichts zeigt euch besser ob ihr süchtig seid als es einfach mal auszuprobieren.



Zum TE: Ich habe Verständnis für deine Situation und Hochachtung, dass du den Bann gebrochen hast und dein Leben wieder in den Griff bekommst. Bald kommt wieder eine Erweiterung und das wird bestimmt hart für dich. Ich wünsche dir, dass du durchhältst und nicht wieder rückfällig wirst. 

Edit: und nein ich sitze nicht um 5 Uhr früh daheim vorm PC und lese Buffed-Foren. Ich bin seit 5 Uhr arbeiten und es is (noch) wenig zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soratos (10. Mai 2010)

Ich versteh garnicht warum manche immer gleich von sucht reden, wenn jemand mehr als 3 std. am Tag PS3 zockt sagt niemand was, zockt aber jemand WoW wird gleich von sucht gesprochen -.-

Ich sehe WoW als ein Hobby an und spiele wann ich bock dazu habe, ist mir egal wie lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sam72 (10. Mai 2010)

hmm, mehr als 4 stunden am tag etwas am stück tun = sucht? ok, dann sind die meisten menschen süchtig nach arbeiten, denn die gehen oftmals 8 stunden und mehr am tag dieser beschäftigung nach. ausserdem gibt es weitaus gefährlichere "dinge" nach denen man süchtig werden kann. z.b. "schlankheitswahn". du meinst, eine gute figur, zumindest laut mtv, ist heutzutage ein "muss"? hmmm, ich sag dazu nur "essen, kotzen, essen kotzen usw" tolle sache, was? und wenn einer das ganze wochenende an z.b einem 69er mustang rumschraubt, weil er ein autonarr ist, ist das auch krank? 

schön für dich, das du nach 3 jahren wow zocken aufgehört hast, aber jeder redet hier nur von sucht!!! so ein unsinn. hauptsache wieder den wow und pc spiele kritikern wieder wasser in die mühle gekippt...naja....
viel spass mit deiner "guten" mtv figur und viel glück im rl. hat immerhin ne bessere grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zice (10. Mai 2010)

die sogannte wow -sucht liegt bei jedem selber und nicht bei wow. wenn man sich mit dem thema auseinandersetzt, kann man sich klare ziele setzen damit das ganze nicht ausartet. zudem hat sich wow extrem verändert. ich selber bin gelangweilt momentan und komme nur noch zu raids on. zudem gehe arbeiten, hab eine freundin, eine wohnung... das ganze muss also auch bezahlt werden.

das witzige ist : meine freundin fragt des öfteren ob ich heute wow spiele, denn dann kann sie relaxen bei ihren tv-serien. also als süchtig bezeichne ich mich nicht. warum auch, die 4h raid an drei tagen die woche kann ich gut verkraften und dabei sind wir recht erfolgreich. platz 4 der kelthzuadgilden und platz 2 auf seite der horde.

ich weis das ich mit wow cata wieder mehr zocken werde aber was solls. ich zock lieber nen game als in irgendner kneipe oder disco mein verdientes geld zu versaufen oder so. freunde hab ich genug. einige spielen auch auch wow ander nicht aber sie wissen davon und verstehen es. is halt nen hobby. zudem halte ich mich fit mit fahradfahren. und so mache ich es seit wow release.


----------



## Treppe (10. Mai 2010)

http://www.zeit.de/2009/16/Martenstein-16 
möp nein der link ist clean.....


----------



## Mitsu (10. Mai 2010)

Manche Leute lesen 5-8 std am Tag Bücher Oo 
Verlesen sie dann ihr Leben?
Nhrm .. liegt immer daran wie sehr man süchtig ist...

Naja schwere Sache =)


----------



## Buerzel (10. Mai 2010)

Gibt es nicht so ein Forum das sich mit online Spielsucht beschäftigt? Online-Spielsucht.de oder so ... wieso wird dieser Beitrag eigentlich nich geschlossen, er will ja auch von WoW wegkommen.


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

inxs_tp schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen weil seit fast 2 jahren clean und nen lvl 80 char passt nicht zusammen, selbst wenn du den am ersten tag auf 80 bist ... 3 monate vorher haste ja auch noch gespielt ...
> 
> Naja ...


Der TE hat doch nirgends erwähnt, dass er einen 80er Char sein Eigen nennt!?


----------



## KingNothing22 (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Der TE hat doch nirgends erwähnt, dass er einen 80er Char sein Eigen nennt!?



Doch hat er. Nur nimmt der von dir zitierte Nörgler es anscheinend extrem genau und lässt ein (Zitat TE)"seit ca. 2 Jahren" wohl nicht gelten...

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass er in allen Lebenslagen so penibel genau ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frauenversteher (10. Mai 2010)

Badomen schrieb:


> Damit bringst du erfolgreich den "Sinn" hinter den flamer-Antworten auf den Punkt. Habe da auch eher den Eindruck, dass da Verdrängtes bei den Leuten aufgewühlt wird.
> Selbstreflektion fehlt so manchem hier, was sie aber durch das Fehlen dieser nicht einsehen können/wollen.
> 
> Der Thread ist ja nicht wie eine "Kirchen-Missbrauchs-Opfer-Anklage" an die "Kirche" gemeint (krasses Beispiel, aber ich denke ihr wisst wie ichs meine) , sondern als Hilfe für die Leute gedacht, die Suchtverhalten bei sich selbst erkennen/ erkannten und denen man dadurch vielleicht helfen kann.
> Das hier ist immerhin ein FORUM wo jeder seine Meinung kund tun darf. Und dieser Thread beleidigt in keinster Weise irgendjemanden...





Beleidigt fühlen sich nur die, die ihre Sucht verleugnen.


----------



## BlackSun84 (10. Mai 2010)

Mancher macht sich einfach zu viele Gedanken um das Spiel. Ich spiele einfach nur, wie ich Lust habe und mache mir gar keine großen Gedanken um den Sinn des Nutzens von WoW. Man sollte sich darauf besinnen, was WoW ist, nämlich ein Spiel.


----------



## KingNothing22 (10. Mai 2010)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Mancher macht sich einfach zu viele Gedanken um das Spiel. Ich spiele einfach nur, wie ich Lust habe und mache mir gar keine großen Gedanken um den Sinn des Nutzens von WoW. Man sollte sich darauf besinnen, was WoW ist, nämlich ein Spiel.




Wenn es für dich so einfach ist, dann ist das gut!! Das meine ich ganz ehrlich so!!

Nur haben es ganz offensichtlich(Siehe TE) nicht alle Menschen so einfach. Genauso wie einer jeden Abend sein Gläschen Wein trinkt, muss sich ein anderer immer bis zum Delirium betrinken.
Es gibt Leute die verspielen 2 mal im Monat 100 euro im Casino und andere, die ihr gesamtes Hab und Gut auf dem Spieltisch verlieren. 

Wie der TE schon sagte geht es ihm mit dem Thread weder darum mit dem Finger auf jemanden zu zeigen noch darum irgendwen zum aufhören zu bewegen. 
Wie ich schon vorhin gesagt habe:

PASST EINFACH AUF!

Es gibt die schöne Nachricht aufm WoW-Login-Screen:"Man sollte alles in Maßen genießen. Auch World of Warcraft." und genau so ist es. Passt auf, dass ihrs nicht übertreibt. 
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte der TE wohl mit seinem Beitrag ausdrücken..


----------



## Da Magic (10. Mai 2010)

ist doch letztendlich jedem selbst überlassen oder? ich spiele auch viel zu viel und weiß das sehrwohl, aber es ist mir egal solange es spaß macht......	wenn man nur spielt weil man sonst nicht wissen würdewas man tun soll dann hat man ein problem


----------



## DerHutmacher (10. Mai 2010)

Dass WoW süchtig machen kann sollte eig jeder wissen, zumindest ich weiß es, seitn Kumpel Schule abgebrochen hat deswegen.
Trotzdem ist es keine verteufelung, wer dadurch süchtig wird wird auch von anderen *schlimmen* Dingen süchtig, und hat warscheinlich andere Probleme, die das erst verursachen.
Es wird immer gesagt "wenn du Offline bist und trotzdem an WoW denkst bist du süchtig!!111"
Bull'sh Hit, man denkt, wenn man Feierabend hat, doch auch mal an seine Arbeit, und wie man sie am logischsten erledigt.

Im wundervollen TV wurde einer gezeigt, der nachdem er aufgestanden ist, zuerst Rechner an, dann Kaffee Maschine an gemacht hat, und sich dann die Zähne geputzt usw hat, und es wurde als schlimm empfunden..
Ich würds genauso machen, es ist einfach gesparte Zeit wenn der Rechner hochfährt, und die Maschine langsam angeht, während man sich fertig macht ^^
Obs nun sein muss so früh am Morgen gleich loszuzocken...am Wochenende, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn man Arbyteslos ist..(egal ob extra oder nicht, will hier nicht zu offtopic gehen) warum nicht, wenn man nichts anderes zutun hat ^^

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wie schon einige male hier gesagt bin ich auch der Meinung:
WoW _kann_ süchtig machen, muss aber nicht. Und wer sich ernsthaft gefährdet befürchtet, einfach n bisschen drauf achten und ggf. anders beschäftigen.
Nie hab ich mich in WoW sosehr geärgert wie bei Mensch ärgere dich nicht..


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Illusion- (10. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Süchtige. Klar muss denen geholfen werden. Aber so ein Thread hier wird genau null helfen. _*Die meisten wissen doch das sie süchtig sind. Die müssen da nicht drauf aufmerksam gemacht werden.*_ _*Die wollen auch keine Hilfe von irgend einem 0815 Typ aus dem Internet, den sie nichtmal kennen.*_
> 
> Was Süchtige brauchen ist Hilfe aus ihrem Umfeld oder einen Arzt, am besten beides. Vielleicht war es ja gut gemeint vom TE. Aber man muss auch mal einsehen, dass hier keiner Hilfe braucht, besonders nicht von irgend einem Typen aus den unendlichen Weiten des WWW der meint das Spiel erklären zu können. Es gibt 100erte von Suchtberatungsstellen. Und buffed zählt nicht dazu.
> 
> ...



 Eigentlich wollte ich mir nur diesen Thread mal durchlesen und schauen wie oft der TE in den "Schmutz" gezogen wird.
Unglaublicherweise bedeutend weniger als gedacht.
Aber ich möchte mich ganz kurz auf den Rot bzw. Blau markierten Bereich beziehen.
*Rot*
Genau das ist eben nicht der Fall!! 
Ein süchtiger läuft nicht durch die Gegend und weiß dass er süchtig ist. 
Genau das ist eben das schwerwiegende an einer Sucht, 
ihm muss klar gemacht werden dass er in einer Abhängigkeit steht,
 zu welchem Produkt auch immer. 
Sei es Alkohol, Drogen, Spielsucht oder sonstiges. 
Nur in den seltensten Fällen erkennt ein süchtiger von selbst seine Abhängigkeit. 
Meistens wird er von Menschen in seinem Umfeld darauf aufmerksam gemacht.
 Aber wird dieses noch eine geraume Zeit, 
länger oder auch kürzer, abstreiten bis Hilfe in Anspruch genommen wird.
*Blau*
Auch das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. 
Viele Süchtige suchen die Anonymität und wollen eben nicht mit Angehörigen reden, 
sondern mit Menschen die das gleiche erlebt bzw. durchgemacht haben.
Wobei es wiederrum solche und solche gibt.

Dieses Thema ist komplexer als sich das wohl viele hier Vorstellen können(vllt. auch wollen).
In diesem Bereich ist man noch lange nicht auf einem Standpunkt
der Suchtbewältigung wie in anderen Bereichen,
dies zu erklären würde aber in einem solchen Forum eindeutig zu weit führen.


Der Thread ist nett gemeint und zeigt die Problematik was passieren kann gut auf, 
Jedoch muss ich noch einmal auf das bereits 2-mal zitierte Feld verweisen.
*"Es gibt 100erte von Suchtberatungsstellen. Und buffed zählt nicht dazu.*"

Auch wenn die Absicht gut ist wird man hier auf meist taube Ohren stoßen,
bzw. wenige finden die sich angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## Littletall (10. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne das Problem. Auch ich hatte mal mit einer Art Internet-Sucht zu kämpfen, aber es war nicht WoW, sondern das Schreiben von Forum-Rollenspielgeschichten. Wenn mein Freund mich nicht da rausgerissen hätte, hätte ich ihn wahrscheinlich verloren. Zum Glück war er mir wichtiger als die imaginären Geschichten (die mir trotzdem Spaß gemacht hatten). Heutzutage traue ich mich nicht mehr, an Rollenspielgeschichten teilzunehmen. Ich denk aber auch kein bisschen mehr daran.

WoW spiele ich weiterhin, manchmal öfter, manchmal weniger. Ich bin keine Person, die sehr oft ausgeht (ich fühle mich oft sehr unwohl unter Menschen und treffe mich höchsten mit meiner Schwester mal oder selten mal mit einer Freundin, wir sind alle so verstreut), die meiste Zeit verbring ich daher mit meinem Freund, aber das reicht mir schon als sozialer Kontakt. Ansonsten kann ich noch mit den Kollegen auf der Arbeit quatschen. Die meiste Freizeit muss ich außerdem noch mit Hausarbeit verbringen und da ich in körperlich schlechter Verfassung bin (ich bin nicht dick oder so, nur leider etwas kränklich), treibe ich auch keinen Sport.

Ich seh mich trotz allem nicht als spielesüchtig an, da ich auch eine Menge andere Aktivitäten habe. Ich lese gern, gehe shoppen (natürlich meist mit meinem Freund), spiele auch gern andere Videospiele und surfe auch gern im Internet. Außerdem sehe ich mir gern Filme im Kino an und habe das Backen von Kuchen für mich entdeckt.

Das Leben ist halt, was man daraus macht. Aber auch ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder, der eine solche Online-Verhaltenssucht zeigt, Hilfe braucht. Wie ich damals, denn ohne meinen Freund würde ich vielleicht. heute wohl noch mein Leben ausschließlich in den Forenspielchen verbringen.


----------



## Starfros (10. Mai 2010)

frage mich nur wo der unterschied ist zwischen 4-5 std. wow zocken und 4-5 std. PC Zocken egal welches Spiel man sich da gerade rein zieht!!

Nur seit dem es WoW gibt und dies erfolgreich ist, wird auf sucht hingewiesen und drauf rum gehackt
War es nicht auch so wo UT und Quake das nonplusultra war unter den spielern ? da fand man solche texte sehr selten und von den medien sah man auch recht wenig bis gar nichts. 

Wenn man genau hinschaut lenken die Medien den Menschen in gewisse Richtungen um damit ihre Auflagen bzw Einschaltquoten zu erhöhen.
Aus Schicksale anderer Leute Geld machen und da beschweren sich andere wie man sich für 20 Euro ein Mount aus dem Item shop kaufen kann und bezeichnen Blizz der abzocke.


Seht mal bei Euch nach wie es da ausschaut, ihr findet Mindestens eine Ecke wo es schlimmer zu geht als hier.

Und Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied !!


----------



## Sualtach (10. Mai 2010)

Die Spieler welche sowas wie der TE durchmachen sollten sich schnellstens zum Psychiater begeben.

Denn sie brauchen dringend ärtzliche Hilfe.


----------



## KingNothing22 (10. Mai 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> frage mich nur wo der unterschied ist zwischen 4-5 std. wow zocken und 4-5 std. PC Zocken egal welches Spiel man sich da gerade rein zieht!!
> 
> Nur seit dem es WoW gibt und dies erfolgreich ist, wird auf sucht hingewiesen und drauf rum gehackt
> War es nicht auch so wo UT und Quake das nonplusultra war unter den spielern ? da fand man solche texte sehr selten und von den medien sah man auch recht wenig bis gar nichts.
> ...



Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu. Man kann auch süchtig nach TETRIS werden wenn man drauf hängen bleibt.
Nur hat WoW eine Sonderstellung weil es einfach nie zuvor ein derart erfolgreiches Spiel gab, das durch seine soziale(oder asoziale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Komponente den "Ich-mache-süchtig" Balken noch um ein ganzes Stück nach oben jagt. 
Trotzdem hast du natürlich Recht damit, dass es falsch ist nur WoW und seine Spieler zu verteufeln.

Dennoch finde ich diesen Thread, auch wenn er vielen sauer aufstößt, sinnvoll und berechtigt.
Der TE schildert seine Erfahrungen in der Absicht andere vor seinem Schicksal zu bewahren..das ist gut und da können User hier flamen soviel sie wollen. Punkt.


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Doch hat er. Nur nimmt der von dir zitierte Nörgler es anscheinend extrem genau und lässt ein (Zitat TE)"seit ca. 2 Jahren" wohl nicht gelten...
> 
> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass er in allen Lebenslagen so penibel genau ist
> 
> ...



Der TE schrieb lediglich, dass er fast 2 Jahre nicht mehr spielt, er schrieb aber nirgends etwas über einen 80er Char!

Was mir auch aufstösst, ist die Tatsache, dass hier gleich wieder der TE mehr oder weniger von einigen niedergemacht wird. Vor allem von Spielern die momentan erst das Alter erreichen, dass der TE zu seinem Spielbeginn mit WoW bereits hatte! 
Er schreibt hier lediglich seine Erfahrung nieder, um eventuel anderen Spielern helfen zu können, ich finde ein solchen Verhalten eher löblich!

Es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, dass jeder Mensch mit Suchtmitteln anderst umgehen kann, sei es Alkohol, Tabak, Drogen oder auch Onlinespiele.
Jeder Mensch ist anderst, jeder reagiert auf eine andere Art und Weise und etwas anderes hat der TE bissher auch noch nie behauptet!




Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso müssen diverse Persönlichkeiten immer zwanghaft versuchen, die Spielergemeinde von WoW als süchtige Zombies darzustellen, denen unbedingt geholfen werden muss ? Dieser gesamte Mist um die Sucht bei WoW ist doch Unsinn. Ein Prima Vorurteil, dass von medien geschaffen wurden. Sie haben es tatsächlich geschafft die gesamten WoW Spieler in der Öffentlichkeit blos zu stellen. Tolle Leistung...
> Hier muss keiner gerettet werden, lieber TE. und wenn jemand wirklich Probleme hat, wird so ein Thread nichts ändern.



Wer hat dich denn gezwungen den Tread durchzulesen oder gar hier zu antworten? 
Wer hat dich denn gezwungen dir hier die Probs des TE durchzulesen?
Wer hat dich denn gezwungen hier dein Leben und deinen Umgang mit dem Spiel mit dem des TE zu vergleichen? 

Auch ich musste damit zurechtkommen, dass ich gerade als ich mit WoW zur Pre anfing (und dann bei jedem Addon) meine Spielzeit nicht mehr im Griff hatte! Mittlerweile bin ich auch nicht mehr als max. 1h on, weil es mir zu langweilig und zu hohl wurde!
Aber diese Erfahrung kann nur jeder selber machen und dann muss auch jeder selber wissen wie er damit umgeht und wie er sich selber und anderen helfen kann oder will!
Und wer keine Hilfe oder Diskussion über dieses Thema braucht oder wünscht, dem ist es doch jederzeit möglich oben rechts auf das kleine x im Browser zu klicken...


----------



## Bandit 1 (10. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> Guten Tag allerseits.
> 
> 
> Ich (20) bin nun schon seit ca. 2 Jahren "WoW-clean",
> ...




Aha, es haben ja schon andere Bemerkt, 2 Jahre kein WOW und ein Level 80 DK - da passt was nicht.

Danke MTV ? Stimmt zwar aber dann muss man sich auch bei allen anderen Sendern, Werbeagenturen und diversen Schauspielern
"bedanken" die einem dieses armselige Schönheitsideal vom Hungerhaken vorleben. Und eigentlich ist das wieder eine Sache des 
Selbstbewusstseins.

Auch in WOW kann man sich ein soziales Umfeld aufbauen. Nur leider ist das ein sehr armseliges Gespinst aus flüchtigen Bekannten
die zufällig das gleiche wollen wie du - den Epic-Loot.

Tja, ich war gerne Aufmerksam, daher die Kritik.

Alles in allem hast du recht. Wir sind alle süchtig nach diesem Kackgame. Wer es verleugnet ist nur noch in der Vorstufe.

Ich habe es wenigstens dahin geschafft, nur noch 2x die Woche Abends zu raiden. Aber ganz aufhören will ich nicht, aber ich bin weit
davon entfernt zu sagen "Ich kann jederzeit aufhören" - oder gar "ich hab was besseres gefunden und den Account gekündigt".

Alle die hier flamen haben doch genau diesen Punkt noch nicht erkannt oder wollen ihn nicht erkennen. Du selbst auch nicht, denn du bist
jeden Tag kurz davor dir eine neue Ladung WOW reinzuziehen. Warte mal auf Cataclysm. Wenn das rauskommt und du es nicht kaufst
und auch nicht daran denkst, dann hast du es vielleicht geschafft.

So sieht die Wahrheit aus - spielt nur den Vogel Strauß.....


----------



## Testare (10. Mai 2010)

Danke für einen sehr offenen Beitrag.
Ja, WoW und andere Spiele machen definitiv süchtig. Ich habe den Absprung aber durch eine gute Arbeit geschafft. Ich spiele 3 Tage die Woche die Raids, gelegentlich mal ne Stunde am WE, habe dennoch gutes Equip (mir reicht es mittlerweile, für den jeweiligen Encounter ausreichend ausgestattet zu sein, ich pfeif auf bestmöglich), habe alle Encounter gesehen. Oft schnapp ich mir statt zu zocken einfach mal ein Buch, geh mit dem Hund Gassi usw.
Dennoch, dieses an WoW denken auch wenn man nicht spielt, teils noch Jahre später: So geht es auch trockenen Alkoholikern. Das wird auch nicht weggehen. 
Von daher, willkommen im RL und willkmmen im Club der "trockenen" Zocker^^


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Auch in WOW kann man sich ein soziales Umfeld aufbauen. Nur leider ist das ein sehr armseliges Gespinst aus flüchtigen Bekannten
> die zufällig das gleiche wollen wie du - den Epic-Loot.



Das stimmt aber nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt einige dir durch WoW zu rl Freunden geworden sind usw.


----------



## Flatrian (10. Mai 2010)

Also ich für meinen Teil war sehr süchtig. Ich habe innerhalb von 4 Jahren über 300 Spieltage auf meinem Account und recht erfolgreich geraidet. Im Sommer letzten Jahres habe ich 4 Monate nicht gezockt und es war der schönste Sommer seit langem. Dann hab ich im November wieder angefangen.. Aber lange nicht mehr so intensiv wie früher. Jetzt hab ich seit einiger Zeit den Lich König getötet und somit alles gesehen, was ich sehen musste. Scheiss auf den hero Mode... Wenn ich jetzt auch damit nochmal anfange, bin ich richtig "am arsch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Entschluss steht nach dem Beitrag des TE fest, dass mein Account jetzt auslaufen wird. Dank Dir Du hast vollkommen Recht indem was Du dort geschrieben hast!

Ich find dieses Thema super! Jeder der gegen den netten TE anfurzt, sollte sich tatsächlich mal Gedanken darüber machen, wie viel Zeit er in WoW verbringt... Loggt euch zb mal ein (am besten mit altoholic) und checkt mal eure chars ab, wie viel /played ihr insgesamt habt... Es ist erschreckend! Ein Kollege von mir bricht in den 5 Jahren wow seine 600 Tage Marke... Das sind gute 1,5 Jahre ONLINEZEIT... Und das nur in wow! Dazu kommt ja dann noch das tägliche abstöbern von WOW-Seiten, die Dir Infos über das Spiel liefern oder dein Klassenverständniss verbessern sollen.

Ich wünsche Euch schöne Tage... Bis denne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit.. Meine Schwester hat vor einiger Zeit ihren etzigen Ehemann kennen gelernt... und die spielen auch kaum noch, haben ein kind und sind unglaublich glücklich!


----------



## Heydu (10. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein super Beispiel für eine Kinderbuch-Mutter, ganz ehrlich das hilft deinem Sohn kein Stück, du entscheidest für ihn? Das wird ganz ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen, z.B. im Berufsleben etc.
> 
> Aber mach was du willst, ich bin ja nicht der Vater.
> 
> ...



jap, ich spreche da aus erfahrung (erlebniss eines kollegen)

je mehr die mutter versucht das kind zu kontrollieren, umso mehr verliert sie die kontrolle


----------



## Snowhawk (10. Mai 2010)

zum Thema vergeudete Zeit und Online Spiele:

Die Zeit  ist garantiert nicht vergeudet, wenn man Spass hat. Das ist das wichtigste an der Freizeit... Spass zu haben.
Klar hab ich auch andere Hobbies... Aber einfach zu sagen man vergeude die Zeit in RP Spielen ist einfach eine Falschaussage.
Spass ist das Wichtigste im Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anderen Vorzuschreiben, was sie in ihrer Freizeit machen wollen, ist mehr als nur dreist.

Klar kannst in ner Bar sitzen und dich zuschütten und mit Kollegen reden... das kann ich aber auch neben WOW.
Im Sommer geh ich auch oft in den See tauchen... neben WOW.
Aber es gibt auch WE's, da mag ich einfach nicht und geniesse das zocken... 

Jeder soll so WOW zocken wie er will. Da schreib ich Niemandem was vor. Nur sollte man Prioritäten setzen. Und die sind je nach Stimmung anders ^^

Andere Leute haben nun mal lieber ihr kleines Strebergärtchen oder verbringen das WE mit dem Putzen ihres Autos oder bauen ihrer Modelleisenbahn oder ihrem Modelschiff... Alles nichts für mich... und obs soooooooooooviel Sinnvoller ist? Naja...

Meine 50 Cent.


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Aha, es haben ja schon andere Bemerkt, 2 Jahre kein WOW und ein Level 80 DK - da passt was nicht.



Endlich habe ich es auch gefunden... selbst im Editor blieb die Suche erfolglos... sorry!




> So sieht die Wahrheit aus - spielt nur den Vogel Strauß.....



Sehe ich genau so... momentan lebt WoW von der jüngeren Generation, man muss schon ein paar Jahre spielen um solche Feststellung treffen zu können!
Ich bleibe jedoch bei meinem Standpunkt, diese Feststellung oder Erfahrung macht keinesfalls jeder Spieler!

Aber es besteht wie bei allen Suchtmitteln eine potenzielle Gefahr, welche auf jeden Fall von den Eltern, oder dann von reiferen Leuten erkannt und beseitigt werden muss!
Mit 12 - 16 Jahren können nur die wenigsten Kids ihr zukünftiges Leben planen oder einschätzen, da zieht das andere Geschlecht und viele andere Dinge weit mehr als eine Überlegung die mehrere Jahrzehnte weiter reicht! In dem Falle sind mit Sicherheit erstmal die Eltern gefragt, aber wie es dann meisstens ist, verbotene Sachen machen Spass und der Bengel ist meisst cleverer in Bezug PC als seine Alten je werden!

Und dann kommt die mittlerweile ältere Fraktion, die Leute, die keine vernünftige Ausbildung erhielten, deren Leistungsdurchnitt wärend WoW von "sehr gut" auf "gerade so" absackte!

Die wollen aber nichts böses, die wollen berichten!


----------



## Cazor (10. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> Guten Tag allerseits.
> 
> 
> .
> ...




Ich möchte hier auf nichts eingehen, das Problem ist da und wer es von der Hand weist, belügt sich selbst.

Sehr schön be/ge -schrieben TE. 


Ich sach nur zum Thema Sucht was: alles was gut schmeckt, nett aussieht oder Spass macht ist automatisch suchtgefährdend. Das sind so Reste aus der kirchlichen Geschichte unserer Zivilisation, vermute ich.
Wer sich den Spass verderben lassen will, meinetwegen. Ich bin weiterhin süchtig nach gutem Essen/hübschen Frauen/WoW. Natürlich bewusst süchtig. Die Zigaretten sind aber zu krass, das geb ich zu.


----------



## KingNothing22 (10. Mai 2010)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir bricht in den 5 Jahren wow seine 600 Tage Marke... Das sind gute 1,5 Jahre ONLINEZEIT... Und das nur in wow! Dazu kommt ja dann noch das tägliche abstöbern von WOW-Seiten, die Dir Infos über das Spiel liefern oder dein Klassenverständniss verbessern sollen.



Oh mein Gott!!(ja ich schreibe es sogar aus weil das einfah nur heftig is!!)

600 Tage? Tut mir leid, ich kenne deinen Kollegen nicht aber ein drittel der letzten 5 Jahre mit WoW zu verbringen (Wems nicht klar ist: ein mal einloggen ist nicht ein Tag, ein Tag bedeutet 24 Stunden gespielt) muss in Problemen für ihn enden. Er spielt durchschnittlich 8 Stunden am Tag, da kann man einfach nicht viel mehr Zeit für irgendetwas anderes haben...falls er das dennoch schafft: RESPEKT!! Er braucht offensichtlich ziemlich wenig schlaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (10. Mai 2010)

du hast mit 15 angefangen und hast zu classic gespielt. bist jetzt 18 und hast nen 80er dk und hast aber nur 3 jahre wow gespielt.... wenn du schon solche texte erfindest dann rechne wenigstens vernünftig. das kann alles vorn und hinten nicht stimmen.


----------



## Flatrian (10. Mai 2010)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> zum Thema vergeudete Zeit und Online Spiele:
> 
> Die Zeit ist garantiert nicht vergeudet, wenn man Spass hat. Das ist das wichtigste an der Freizeit... Spass zu haben.
> Klar hab ich auch andere Hobbies... Aber einfach zu sagen man vergeude die Zeit in RP Spielen ist einfach eine Falschaussage.
> ...



Das ist richtig.. So ist es zumindest im RP. Andere spielen Theater... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn man Progressraid betreibt, kommt das schon etwas anders rüber.. Man fühlt sich verpflichtet, immer online zu sein .. könnt man sagen.


----------



## aFro_kid (10. Mai 2010)

F4n4t1k4 schrieb:


> ich glaube keiner von euch hat den thread richtig gelesen bzw ihn verstanden...
> der TE hat sich ziemlich mühe gegeben und ich denke es gibt genug die solche probleme haben und es sich cniht eingestehen wollen..
> und ihr müsst nicht gleich flamen von wegen er stellt alle als süchtige dar... lest euch alles richtig durch und denkt erst nach...



Danke für diesen Beitrag! und den des TE's natürlich!

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso Leute, die sich damit nicht identifizieren können, oder die Aussagen des Te's sowieso nur als Schwachsinn ansehen überhaupt hier posten, bzw. wenn, sich nicht damit auseinandersetzen können, bitte?

TE, melde mich bei gelegenheit mal bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Privaz (10. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es besser WoW-Süchtig zu sein als mich im RL zu betrinken, denn aus diesen Leuten werden nur Alkoholiker!
Da bin ich persönlich lieber "WoW-Süchtig" als Alkohol Süchtig!

Wie komme ich dazu? Ganz einfach weil das Wort saufen usw. beim Verfasser mind. 2x vorgekommen ist.

Außerdem hat man in der schönen Welt von Azeroth Aufgaben die nicht mit Geld verbunden sind. Wenn ich im RL z.Bsp. gerne in die USA Urlaub machen will ist das nur eine Frage des Geldes!

Abgesehen davon kann man in der virtuellen Welt nicht "verletzt" (sowohl psychisch als auch körperlich) werden.

Ich habe das RL satt und bereue es auch nicht!


----------



## Draelia (10. Mai 2010)

Made my day.

Ich bin 31 zocke mal mehr mal weniger, aber wenn ich rausgehn will, geh ich verdammt nochmal raus. Wer das nicht kann, sollte dringend seine Hobbies überdenken. Wer sich im RL über Mitspieler aufregt, und daran ne Stunde später im Bett noch kaut, sollte siene Hobbies überdenken. 

WoW hat nicht umsonst eine Parental Control drinne, und ich kenne Leute die erwachsen geng sind, sich das Teil selber einzustellen, um sich im Rahmen zu halten, grenzwertig aber meines Ermessens auch ne Idee, seine eigene Sucht im Rahmen zu halten. Ich hab seit anbeginn gespielt, udn jeden sommer mit einer ausnahme Pause gemacht. So erwachsen sollte man sien, ist mans nicht, ist WoW eines der kleineren Probleme.


----------



## aFro_kid (10. Mai 2010)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> du hast mit 15 angefangen und hast zu classic gespielt. bist jetzt 18 und hast nen 80er dk und hast aber nur 3 jahre wow gespielt.... wenn du schon solche texte erfindest dann rechne wenigstens vernünftig. das kann alles vorn und hinten nicht stimmen.



sry 4 doppelpost, aber dazu muss ich auchmal stellung nehmen:

schwachkopf...LEs seinen Beitrag richtig, dann kannst du dir das klicken auf den antworten button und dein künstliches aufgerege sparen. Er ist 20 und hörte mit 18 auf.


----------



## MasterZidel (10. Mai 2010)

Naja ich finde den Thread überflüssig da über die hälfte in Deutschland lebende Personen eh Fernsüchtig ist. Ich bevorzuge den Fernseher nicht da ich noch so alte klapperröhre besitze. Bei diesen Thema ist es sehr interessant wie jemand anderes als süchtiger ist, ich selber kann mich nicht dazu zählen da ich nicht so heftig zocke. Die letzten wochen muss ich ehrlich zugeben war nen bisschen heftig aber wenn ich vom Game süchtig werde hält das nicht lange an bei mir, da es schnell langweilig wird. Erst recht in WoW da man schnell jetzt seine Items zusammen farmen kann! Ich selber zocke 5 Jahre fast täglich ausser am Wochenende da geh ich mit mein Kumpels auf Tour. Wo ich WoW angefangen hatte war ich noch arbeitstätig und da habe ich auch nur höchstens 2 Std gespielt. Heute bin ich Arbeitslos und beziehe Arbeitslosengeld 1 (ist kein Hartz 4), in August muss ich wieder schaffen und da werden spiele wieder in den Hintergrund gestellt. Außerdem habe ich festgestellt das es nicht an WoW liegt, man ist Gesellschafts abhängig mit Freunden macht das Spiel mehr Spaß und zopckt es dann auch öfters weil man sich automatisch was beweisen muss. Spiel mal das Spiel alleine das macht überhaupt keinen Spaß ohne im TS³ abzuhängen und dabei auch zu Quatschen. Man muss nur wissen wie man seine sucht kontrolliert dann ist alles im lot. Ich wünsche euch noch Viel Spaß in Azeroth



PS: Ich bin 25 und habe mit 20 angefangen ca.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (10. Mai 2010)

aFro_kid schrieb:


> sry 4 doppelpost, aber dazu muss ich auchmal stellung nehmen:
> 
> schwachkopf...LEs seinen Beitrag richtig, dann kannst du dir das klicken auf den antworten button und dein künstliches aufgerege sparen. Er ist 20 und hörte mit 18 auf.




hat also trotzdem 3 jahre gespielt was zeitlich nicht zusammen passt. mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen. deine beleidigungen kannst du dir für den /2 ingame sparen.


----------



## Sualtach (10. Mai 2010)

aFro_kid schrieb:


> Danke für diesen Beitrag! und den des TE's natürlich!
> 
> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso Leute, die sich damit nicht identifizieren können, oder die Aussagen des Te's sowieso nur als Schwachsinn ansehen überhaupt hier posten, bzw. wenn, sich nicht damit auseinandersetzen können, bitte?
> 
> ...



womit identifizieren ? Mit Leuten die labil sind und sich beim Psychiater schnellstens untersuchen lassen , weil sie im RL nix auf die Reihe bekommen und deswegen in solche Spiele wie WoW flüchten ?

Eine grosse Schuld haben natürlich die Eltern auch mit dran, weil die Erziehung da vollkommen versagt hat.


----------



## Snowhawk (10. Mai 2010)

soo, hab mal mein passendes GEGENTHREAD erstellt mit all den Vorwürfen von vergeudeter Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (10. Mai 2010)

2young4nick schrieb:


> Mann kann den Thema Namen auch für viele andere sachen verwänden
> 
> Verzocke ich mein Leben?
> wird zu
> ...



xD omg! so geil XD und so schmerzvoll wahr - wenn auch übertrieben ^^


----------



## Izara (10. Mai 2010)

Privaz schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon kann man in der virtuellen Welt nicht "verletzt" (sowohl psychisch als auch körperlich) werden.





Kann man nicht? Ich mein.. wenn ich so überleg.. Ich hab vorhin ja schon geschrieben, dass ich bis zu 18 h wow zock (nein, ich bin nicht arbeitslos, bloß Studentin mit kaum Vorlesungen), dabei Literweise Kaffee trinke, schachtelweise Zigaretten rauche und dann auch noch bis spät in die Nacht irgendwelche Instanzen und Raids mache.. ich bin mir sicher, dass ich nciht die einzige bin, die sich so "ernährt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da draußen und sicher auch einige, die diesen thread lesen und hier schreiben, sind ne menge leute, die genauso leben. wozu kochen? gibt ja mikrowelle.. man bin ich froh, dass ich wenigstens zwischendurch obst / gemüse futter! aber mal ehrlich: man verletzt sich durch so eine exzessive Sucht physisch nicht? frag mal einen augenarzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [wenn 8 h bürojob am PC schädlich sind, dann kannst dir den rest ja denken).

und zu psychisch verletzt werden können: du bist dir schon dessen bewusst, dass hinter den pixel-männchen echte menschen sitzen, oder? O.o also leute, die genauso gut deine freunde werden können, wenn du dich auf sie einlässt, aber auch leute, die dich stalken, mobben, fertig machen können, etc.  es sei denn, du bist emotional so stark, dass du *immun* gegen freundschaften, von freunden verletzt werden, betrogen, enttäuscht werden etc. bist. [mir selbst ist das bisher nicht passiert, weil ich mit den leuten auf abstand rede etc, aber wenn ich so überleg, wieviele - meist - männer mich täglich als kummerkasten missbrauchen.. in WoW kannst genauso gut leute verletzen und verarschen wie im RL auch. heißt nicht, dass ich es tue, aber es gibt genug, die im Spiel genausolche assis sind wie im RL auch..


----------



## Izara (10. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> womit identifizieren ? Mit Leuten die labil sind und sich beim Psychiater schnellstens untersuchen lassen , weil sie im RL nix auf die Reihe bekommen und deswegen in solche Spiele wie WoW flüchten ?
> 
> Eine grosse Schuld haben natürlich die Eltern auch mit dran, weil die Erziehung da vollkommen versagt hat.



im letzten satz hast du unrecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 psychologisch betrachtet können die eltern nichts an dem suchtverhalten ändern. erst recht nicht, wenn man mit dem zocken erst in den späten 20ern anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist man eigentlich erwachsen genug. 


wieviel suchtpotential ein mensch hat, liegt in seiner dna verankert. es gibt menschen, denen kannst du noch so oft ne kippe anbieten und die rühren nie eine an und es gibt welche, denen brauchst sie nicht mal anbieten und die kommen nie davon los. gilt genauso für zucker-, alkohol-, spielsucht und und und.. wenn man als mensch _anfällig_ für süchte  (keine ahnung, obs der richtige plural ist) ist, dann gilt das für alle süchte. völlig egal, welche art von sucht. btw: communities sind in der heutigen zeit auch als sucht anerkannt worden. also wer ständig auf seiten wie facebook, wer kennt wen etc rumhängt, weil er ja sonstwas verpassen könnte, ist ebenso süchtig wie der schokojunkie und der wow zocker, der seine freizeit ohne wow nicht mehr gestalten kann. jede sucht - wirklich jede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - macht psychisch abhängig und auf dauer nicht nur physisch krank. es ist dennoch ein unterschied, ob man trotz wow sucht sein RL auf die reihe bekommt oder einfach völlig die verbindung zur realität verloren hat. süchtig ist man dann immernoch, aber deine behauptung, jeder bräuchte dann nen psychiater, ist nicht wirklich reif/klug/überlegt.. naja.. vllt musst ja noch wachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brood (10. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Ich gratuliere dir, dass du es geschafft hast von deiner Sucht wegzukommen.
Viel Spass und Erfolg noch!

Gruss
Brood


----------



## Aku T. (10. Mai 2010)

Ein Großteil der Leute, die hier geantwortet haben, haben den Text entweder überhaupt nicht verstanden oder nicht gelesen. Der TE heult weder rum, noch muss er zum Psychiater, noch stellt er alle anderen als süchtig dar. 

Er beschreibt, wie ER spielsüchtig wurde, wie es sich anfühlte, wie das Umfeld reagierte und wie ER es geschafft hat, diese Spielsucht zu überwinden. Außerdem möchte er Leuten, die sich in seinem Text wiederfinden eine Hilfe mitgeben, wie sie es schaffen können, sich aus der Spielsucht zu befreien. 

Der Text ist hier SEHR WOHL gut aufgehoben, da Spielsucht keine Erfindung der Medien ist, sondern tatsächlich existiert, und ich bin mir sicher dass auch hier auf Buffed so einige Leute rumschwirren, die davon mehr oder weniger stark betroffen sind.


----------



## aFro_kid (10. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> womit identifizieren ? Mit Leuten die labil sind und sich beim Psychiater schnellstens untersuchen lassen , weil sie im RL nix auf die Reihe bekommen und deswegen in solche Spiele wie WoW flüchten ?
> 
> Eine grosse Schuld haben natürlich die Eltern auch mit dran, weil die Erziehung da vollkommen versagt hat.




Sich damit identifizieren = ähnliche probleme gehabt zu haben, oder im bereich gewesen zu sein, dass solche probleme hätten kommen können!


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Aku schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der Leute, die hier geantwortet haben, haben den Text entweder überhaupt nicht verstanden oder nicht gelesen. Der TE heult weder rum, noch muss er zum Psychiater, noch stellt er alle anderen als süchtig dar.
> 
> Er beschreibt, wie ER spielsüchtig wurde, wie es sich anfühlte, wie das Umfeld reagierte und wie ER es geschafft hat, diese Spielsucht zu überwinden. Außerdem möchte er Leuten, die sich in seinem Text wiederfinden eine Hilfe mitgeben, wie sie es schaffen können, sich aus der Spielsucht zu befreien.
> 
> Der Text ist hier SEHR WOHL gut aufgehoben, da Spielsucht keine Erfindung der Medien ist, sondern tatsächlich existiert, und ich bin mir sicher dass auch hier auf Buffed so einige Leute rumschwirren, die davon mehr oder weniger stark betroffen sind.



ganz genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der TE weiß wie soetwas ist und bietet sogar hilfe an. Er will mitteilen "passt auf euch auf" 
Vom rumheulen und andere in schubladen stecken steht da nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (10. Mai 2010)

Flexmember schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei, alles macht süchtig, wenn man empfänglich dafür ist



Du bist ne Knalltüte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte schreib noch:" Mit einem Auto kann man schnell oder langsam fahren. Kommt ganz auf die Geschwindigkeit an!"

Weisste, Du und Konsorten, die gar überhaupt net kapieren, was der TE eigentlich sagen will, sind geistig ODER körerlich nicht über die 14-18 noch raus. Oder Das Leben hat sie geschleckt - bisher.

Nochmal für alle "Geh zum Psychologen" Schreihälse:
1. Er hatte ein Problem mit WoW, welches er währendessen nicht erkannte (Sucht eben).
2. Als er es erkannte hat er Gegenmaßnahmen eingeleitet.
3. Hat er es, obwohl es sich in seinem (ja, seinem Fall) um eine mit Alkoholismus vergleichbare Sucht handelte, den Absprung geschaftt. 

Und ja, zum Guckguck nochmal, ein Alkoholoker schleppt das sein Leben lang mit rum, und kippt er einmal wieder rein->zurück zum Start.
Aber das ist noch nicht erwiesen, dass bei MMO Sucht ein Rückfall dieselben Auswirkungen hat. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Nein.
Aber dass man an das noch denkt, wenn man da Jahrelang drinne war, is doch vollkommen normal und wird sich schon ausschleifen.

Meine Güte. Wie kann man nur was anderes nur Denken oder Schreiben ausser: Respekt und Gratulation an den TE? 

Wird nix helfen. Die Pseudo-ich-hab-mein-leben-im-Griff Typen werden hier weiter auf den TE niederhageln.
Aber, ich glaube, der TE kennt die Community hier und grinst sich gerade einen runter oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Brillenputztuch (10. Mai 2010)

Mal im Ernst,
wenn man einige Kommentare liest, muss man zwangsläufig feststellen, dass einige definitiv WOW süchtig sind!
5 Stunden am Tag spielen und das jeden Tag. Das kann man schon als Sucht bezeichnen.

Da mich das Thema selber beschäftigt und ich gerade meine Examensarbeit zu dem Thema MMORPG´s und deren Suchtpotentiale schreibe, möchte ich nur 5 kleine Fragen hinterlassen.

1) Habe ich schon einmal reale Termine wegen meinem Onlinespiel vernachlässigt?
2) Könnte ich sofort mit dem Spiel aufhören?
3) Träume ich nachts von dem Online-Spiel?
4) Richte ich mein Privatleben auf das Online-Spiel aus?
5) Habe ich ein schlechtes Gefühl, wenn ich ein paar Tage nicht gespielt habe?

Sollte nur eine Frage mit Ja beantwortet worden sein, dann besteht bereits ein latentes Suchtpotential.
Internet und MMORPG-Sucht ist ein leider viel zu unterschätztes Thema. Nur leider sehen viele Leute darüber 
hinweg mit der Begründung: Das trifft ja alles nicht auf mich zu. Ich habe alles im Griff. Das ist meist der 
größte Fehler.


----------



## Arasouane (10. Mai 2010)

Aku schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der Leute, die hier geantwortet haben, haben den Text entweder überhaupt nicht verstanden oder nicht gelesen. Der TE heult weder rum, noch muss er zum Psychiater, noch stellt er alle anderen als süchtig dar.
> 
> Er beschreibt, wie ER spielsüchtig wurde, wie es sich anfühlte, wie das Umfeld reagierte und wie ER es geschafft hat, diese Spielsucht zu überwinden. Außerdem möchte er Leuten, die sich in seinem Text wiederfinden eine Hilfe mitgeben, wie sie es schaffen können, sich aus der Spielsucht zu befreien.
> 
> Der Text ist hier SEHR WOHL gut aufgehoben, da Spielsucht keine Erfindung der Medien ist, sondern tatsächlich existiert, und ich bin mir sicher dass auch hier auf Buffed so einige Leute rumschwirren, die davon mehr oder weniger stark betroffen sind.



/sign

So hätte ich es schreiben sollen. Bin aber viel zu impulsiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seskias13 (10. Mai 2010)

WOW-Sucht...

Ja sowas kenn ich auch, ist schon wahr, wenn ich mal einige Tage nicht "zocke" verspüre ich einen Wunsch danach On zu gehen. Anfangs war es wegen meiner Gilde und (WOW)-Freunden, mittlerweile jedoch hauptsächlich aus Langeweile udn weil ich wieder gerne spiele. WOTLK hatt mir damals die Freude massig verdorben, udn ich war Tage/Wochenlang nicht On. Jedoch muss ich sagen ich bin sehr froh über WOW, den ich habe dort meine jetzige Freundin gefunden. Erst hassten wir uns, dann kam sie in meien Gilde.. heute leben wir zusammen bei mir in der CH und sind glücklich zusammen. WOW findet nicht mehr sooft statt, einfach wenn uns die Decke auf den Kopf fällt. Immerhin trennten uns Anfangs 760km...

WOW hatt auch seine guten Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (10. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag richtet sich an alle die mit ihrem  WoW-Konsum unzufrieden sind.


Dann betrifft er mich nicht - Rip van Winkle war immer schon mein Held.


----------



## Orgoron (10. Mai 2010)

Privaz schrieb:


> Ich finde es besser WoW-Süchtig zu sein als mich im RL zu betrinken, denn aus diesen Leuten werden nur Alkoholiker!
> Da bin ich persönlich lieber "WoW-Süchtig" als Alkohol Süchtig!
> 
> Wie komme ich dazu? Ganz einfach weil das Wort saufen usw. beim Verfasser mind. 2x vorgekommen ist.
> ...




Zu relativieren ist der erste grosse Fehler Sucht ist Sucht es gibt keine "gute" und "schlechte" Sucht.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (10. Mai 2010)

Guter Beitrag des TE.

Ich habe selbst nicht so exzessiv gezockt, dass mein Studium drunter gelitten hätte oder ich meine Freunde verloren hätte (von denen die meisten ohnehin selbst gezockt hatten), trotzdem war ich überrascht wie schwer es war aufzuhören. Um mich in ruhe auf meine Prüfungen vorzubereiten nahm ich damals, ende BC eine freiwillige Auszeit, wobei es nicht sicher war, ob ich danach nochmal einsteigen würde.

Die ersten Tage waren hart - echt hart. Wenn man so in seiner täglichen Routine feststeckt, weiß man zunächst erstmal gar nicht, was man sonst mit seiner Freizeit anfangen soll. Auch wenn man ins Netz geht, landet man zuerst einmal bei MMO-Champion & Co oder in irgendeinem Szene-Forum (zum Beispiel hier). Da ist es wirklich gut, wenn man ein paar alte Hobbies auskramen kann oder neue findet, um auch den Kopf wieder frei zu kriegen und nicht mehr das Gefühl zu haben man "verliert Zeit" wenn man nicht spielt.

Dass man sich auch im Weiteren noch mit dem Spiel beschäftigt und sich auf dem Laufenden hält, ist denke ich aber recht normal - mache ich auch (jetzt verstärkt wieder wegen dem kommendne Addon), und auch zu meiner alten Gilde halte ich noch Kontakt. Dass ich anfangen und wieder aufhören kann, weiß ich inzwischen, nur nicht woher ich die Zeit nehmen sollte wieder zu spielen - meine anderen Hobbies sind mir inzwischen nämlich doch wichtiger geworden und nicht nur "Ersatzbeschäftigung" für WoW.

Generell denke ich dass die Suchtgefahr umso geringer ist, je diverser die eigenen Interessen sind. Also ruhig mal Pause machen, Dailys Dailys sein lassen sich ein anderes Game vorknöpfen oder mal ein Wochenende weg fahren. 

PS: wer jeden Tag 4h spielt ist kein Gelegenheitsspieler mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zabana (10. Mai 2010)

Im Allgemeinen:
Hochinteressantes Thema.
Wenn es Leuten hilft, sich auszutauschen, warum denn nicht hier. Schön anonym. Wo sonst soll man gleichgesinnte finden, wenn man keine RL Leute kennt denen es ähnlich geht-etwa im Handelschat?! Nein Danke. (Bei mir ist es zum Glück so, dass bei mir einige WoW Freunde auch RL Freunde sind. Ob es gut ist, dass mein Lebensgefährte auch zockt weiss ich nicht so genau...)

Evtl kann der Austausch hier doch für den einen oder andern ein erster Schritt sein, bevor eine `richtige` (selbst-)Therapie begonnen wird. Es ist ein echt vielschichtiges Thema und sollte weder verallgemeinert, noch totgeschwiegen werden! 
Vielleicht ist es auch besser, ein eigenes Forum dazu zu erstellen (oder gibts das schon?)...sonst hat man immer wieder die empfindlichen Reaktionen von Spielern, die sich als süchtig beschimpft fühlen obwohl es nicht so gemeint ist...
Und wer weiss, es könnte auch zur Vorbeugung dienen, nicht als radikale Abschreckung, sondern als Denkanstoß-sicher gibt es Leute, die eher die harte Tour brauchen. Aber es gibt sicher auch einige, die über sich selbst nachdenken und sich ganz gut beobachten.

Was mir zu meiner eigenen Situation einfällt:

Ich würde mich was die Sucht und die Selbstkontrolle angeht, als Grenzwertig bezeichnen.

WoW angefangen vor ca 2 Jahren durch meinen Freund/Partner, wohnten und wohnen zusammen und zocken beide - mal mehr, mal weniger
1 80er, anfängliche Raid-und Arenaerfahrungen, einige Twinks, auch verschiedene Server-wegen verschiedener Freunde... mein erster Char, angefangen auf dem Acc von meinem Freund, ist eigentlich sowas wie mein zweiter main...aber immer noch nicht geschafft ihn zu mir zu transen ;-P (Hatten extra deswegen meinen Acc auch aus den Namen von meinem Freund estellt)
Leistung im Spiel ist mir zwar nicht sooo wichtig aber wenn man irgendwo nicht mitkann ist es echt extrem nervig. Und Arena und BG gewinnen macht halt Spass mit RL Freunden zusammen ;-) Teilweise geht mir das Eq farmen aber so auf den Senkel dass ich lieber Twinks lvl (ausserdem probiere ich gern neue Klassen aus und erstelle gern sozusagen neue `Persönlichkeiten`- das ist jetzt nicht RP-mäßig gemeint, nur so für mein Spielfeeling, oder wie soll ich sagen...)

Hatten/Haben Gilde fast nur aus RL-Freunden und Bekannten, frühere Nachbarn, unsere Freunde, spielten auch WoW 
Mittlerweile sind wir Aktiven noch zu dritt, aber weil unser Gildenname so toll ist und wir weiter zusammenhalten wollen gibt es die Gilde noch ;-P 
Partnergilde hilft bei Personalmangel.

2 Leute, sind auch rl Freunde, haben gemeinsam ihre Chars gelöscht, da ihnen bewusst wurde wieviel Zeit bei ihnen für das Game draufgeht (haben beide jetzt so ihre Ersatzspiele...sind aber froh über ihre Entscheidung und ihnen gehts insgesamt besser)

Ich mag es, nach einem stressigen Tag in WoW abzutauchen. Ich mag es, mir zu erlauben, an einem freien Tag einfach nur zu zocken. Ich mag es nicht, dass ich so teilweise Problemen aus dem Weg gehe, dass ich dadurch zu wenig schlafe, zu viel in ungesunder Haltung sitze+meine Augen überanstrenge.
Mal ist es wie eine Belohnung oder wie eine Ausnahme, mal wie eine Flucht, wenn ich zocke (blödes Beispiel: 5 Tafeln Schokolade auf einmal, nur ein Beispiel! Oder sich halt mal die Kante geben-das muss nciht immer eine Flucht sein, kann es aber!).
Klar könnte ich mehr RL Kontakte pflegen in der Zeit. Könnte viele andre Dinge tun stattdessen, auch welche, die mich beruflich voranbringen. Aber es ist eben so schön einfach, den rechner anzuschmeissen und weg ist man.
Ich habe einen in jeder Hinsicht schwierigen, künstlerischen Beruf gewählt, das totale Gegenteil vom Zocken eigentlich: Bühnentanz. Evtl mag ich es deswegen so...die Freiberuflichkeit ist gefährlich in dem Zusammenhang!

Gerade in diesem Umfeldund auch bei meiner Familie stößt mein gaming eher auf unverständnis. Da traue ich mich auch kaum davon zu erzählen, da ich angst habe mit Fragen konfrontiert zu werden.

Ich habe Zeiten, da denke ich tagsüber an WoW und ich habe dann das Gefühl es ist zu oft, der Platz auf der Prioritätenliste ist zu weit oben. Das macht mir ein bischen Angst.

Es gibt aber auch Zeiten, da bin ich sehr beschäftigt, Jobmäßig, da habe ich nur noch Abends Platz im Kopf um an WoW zu denken. Und irgendwann vermiss ich ich es auch garnicht mehr. Aber immer komme ich drauf zurück, da ich ja auch immer noch gerne spiele.

Die letzten 4 Wochen war ich Produktionsassistenz für eine Art Tanzfestival. Das war ein fulltime-Knochenjob, die arbeitsreichste Zeit bisher in meinem Leben, noch stressiger als das Abi und fast stressiger als meine praktische Diplomarbeit- wenn ich mich überhaupt richtig an diese Zeit erinnere, die war vor 3 Jahren... aber auch lehrreich und hat auch echt Spaß gemacht. In den Letzten 1einhalb Wochen war ich dann wirklich zu fertig um abends noch zu zocken, oft zocke ich nämlcih auch wenn ich eigenlich schon zu müde bin-ich kam auch sehr spät heim und musste verhältnismäßig früh wieder anfangen, am WE habe ich auch gearbeitet...
Heute freue ich mich, dass ich wieder zocken kann. Tja und dann bin ich hier gelandet...hmmmm...naja ich such dann mal nach dem Schurkenguide den ich eigentlich lesen wollte.

Wünsche allen, dass sie rausfinden was sie wirklich wollen und das auch schaffen zu tun.


----------



## Arasouane (10. Mai 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> im letzten satz hast du unrecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eieiei...grenzwertige Aussagen.

Die DNA-Thesen sind nur ein Teil des ganzen. Schwer erklärbar, wenn jemand, so wie ich und viele viele andere
1. Zum rauchen anfangen - aber nach 15 Jahren mit schwersten Anstrengungen wieder aufhören
2. Mit 28 mit WoW anfängt - n Jahr reinschlittert und aufhört. Hab wieder angefangen - wieder aufgehört. Es war wie beim rauchen. Bei jedem mal Aufhören bekommst du nen "Kontroll-Bestätigungs-Schub". Irgendwann ist es dann soweit, dass du einmal im Monat beim fortgehen eine rauchst und sofort wieder aufhören kannst. Selbiges mit WoW. Gibt phasen wo ich reinkipp und dann hol ich mich auch sofort wieder raus.
3. muss mir was einfallen lassen. bei 2 sachen zahlt sich sonst keine Aufzählung aus

Hast du die entsprechende DNA, ist dein Selbstwert der entscheidende Schlüssel, ob du solchen Angeboten verfällst oder nicht.
DNA ja - hoher Selbstwert -->nix Sucht
DNA nein - niedriger bis kein Selbstwert --> Sucht wahrscheinlicher.
DNA Ja - niedriger bis kein Selbstwert --> Sucht fast sicher (in welcher form auch immer).

Ich leg das mal von der Krebsforschung einfach so um. Biste Darmkrebs vorbelastet, heisst das, dass mit gesunder Ernährung und psychohygenischem Lebenstil und a biss Bewegung auch ewig alt werden kann.
Darmkrebs-DNA + Schweinsbratengeneration hauts dich scho mit 50 in die Kiste.

Und du musst als Eltern wirklich selbst sehr wenig vorbelastet sein (was Nachweislich bei den Nachkriegsgeneration*en* fast unmöglich ist (Buchempfehlung, Opelt: Kinder des Tantalus), ausser die paar Ausnahmen, wo sich ein eigener Forschungzweig aufgetan hat: Die Resilienzforschung) um da so nen perfekten Erziehungsstil hinzulegen, dass man mit 14 schon mit optimalem Selbstwer rauskommt. Idelaistischer Quatsch ist das. Das kann nur jemand behaupten, der selbst noch kind ist und mehr Wissen als Erfahrung besitzt. 

Lg


----------



## danksager (10. Mai 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Zu relativieren ist der erste grosse Fehler Sucht ist Sucht es gibt keine "gute" und "schlechte" Sucht.



also damit ich dich nullcheker mal richtig verstehe du setz nikotinabhängigkeit mir heroinabhängikeit gleich boah was bist du für ein nap geh mal zu bahnhof in deiner nähe und schau dir mal die junkies da an und dann schau mal die wow süchtigen an da hab ich lieber 100wowsüchtis in meinem bekanntenkreis als einen junkie


----------



## Brillenputztuch (10. Mai 2010)

*Sucht ist Sucht. So einfach ist das. *

Die einzigen Unterschiede sind die Resultate und Folgen der Sucht.


----------



## Regine55 (10. Mai 2010)

Warum setzen so viele Leute WoW gleich mit einer Krankheit ?
WoW ist ein Hobby und wenn jmd Tendenzen zum Suchten hat, dann ist doch nicht WoW schuld...

Ich liebe mein Hobby und verbringe sehr viel Zeit mit WoW. Und ich ich muss mich nciht rechtfertigen, dass ich noch ein RL hab und bla. Es ist einfach ein Hobby... Mein Leben ist toll!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latschod (10. Mai 2010)

da TE schreibt nur seine chars und und sein anfang, das liest sich mehr wie ne bewerbung bei einer gilde statt die wirklich probleme anzugehen. Man sollte sich lieber fragen was in sein umfeld falsch läuft damit daraus fliehen will. Den nur so wird man dauergast bei der wow show.

ps ihr seid nörds


----------



## Edanos (10. Mai 2010)

@ TE

Ich finde es wirklich gut das du für dich ein neues zufriedeneres Leben gefunden hast aber ganz ehrlich? Ich mein,... du scheinst wirklich süchtig gewesen zu sein... Das ist deine Sache! Für mich ist es sehr schwer nachzuvollziehen das man richtig süchtig nach WoW sein kann. Ich selbst spiele sehr aktiv seit der WoW-Beta, dass ist eine sooo lange Zeit aber ich weis genau das ich nicht süchtig bin, der Gedanke kommt schon garnicht auf aber... Wie das Thema hier behandelt wird, man könnte meinen man redet über Heroin oder dergleichen. Anscheinend ist es für manche auch so. Ich denke jedoch, dass diese Leute auch ohne WoW irgendwie etwas finden würden mit dem man suchteln kann oder ähnliches. Das sind dann einfach Leute die potentiell gefährdet sind oder einfach zu jung sind, meine Meinung!

Solche Threads helfen eventuell manchen aber ich finde sie abstoßend. Gerade durch solche Threads wird WoW total hinuntergezogen. 


*Jeder kann nach ALLEM süchtig werden!!!*


----------



## ScHneEroSe (10. Mai 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Warum setzen so viele Leute WoW gleich mit einer Krankheit ?
> WoW ist ein Hobby und wenn jmd Tendenzen zum Suchten hat, dann ist doch nicht WoW schuld...
> 
> Ich liebe mein Hobby und verbringe sehr viel Zeit mit WoW. Und ich ich muss mich nciht rechtfertigen, dass ich noch ein RL hab und bla. Es ist einfach ein Hobby... Mein Leben ist toll!
> ...


Beim drüberscrollen beinahe der beste beitrag den ich gelesen habe.
Hier muss sich keiner rechtfertigen, wie viel wow er spielt ist jedem selbst überlassen. Und wenn es 12 oder mehr Stunden jeden tag sind... solange man glücklich damit ist kein ding, weiter so. Wenn man nicht glücklich damit ist lässt man es früher oder später halt bleiben, ganz natürliche sache.




Da sehe ich kein Problem, die klischeebehafteten sonderlinge und kellerkinder die seit jahren mit keiner realen person mehr gesprochen haben, geschweige denn vor die tür gegangen sind gab es schon immer. lange bevor es wow gab, lange bevor es computer gab. Das hat nichts miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Regine55 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich denke das ganze Problem ist, dass Computerspiele gesellschaftlich leider immer noch nicht akzeptiert werden. Sie werden als Zeitverschwendung, ekelhafte Krankheit oder dergleichen gesehen. 

Ist jemand süchtig, der 4 Stunden am Abend im Keller verbringt und an seine Modelleisenbahn herumschraubt? Nein! Es ist sein Hobby.
Ist jemand süchtig, der 4 Stunden am Abend WoW spielt? Ja! WoW ist teufelszeug und halten euch davon ab ein Rl zu haben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ein Schwachsinn!

Wenn ihr WoW selber als Krankheit sieht, dann wird es die Gesellschaft auch ewig so sehen...


----------



## Orgoron (10. Mai 2010)

danksager schrieb:


> also damit ich dich nullcheker mal richtig verstehe du setz nikotinabhängigkeit mir heroinabhängikeit gleich boah was bist du für ein nap geh mal zu bahnhof in deiner nähe und schau dir mal die junkies da an und dann schau mal die wow süchtigen an da hab ich lieber 100wowsüchtis in meinem bekanntenkreis als einen junkie



Die 3 genannten Gruppen haben vor allem eins gemeinsam es sind alles MENSCHEN und niemand hat das recht einfach so abwertend über das Leben eines Menschen zu richten.


----------



## Starfros (10. Mai 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst,
> wenn man einige Kommentare liest, muss man zwangsläufig feststellen, dass einige definitiv WOW süchtig sind!
> 5 Stunden am Tag spielen und das jeden Tag. Das kann man schon als Sucht bezeichnen.



da teilen sich die Meinungen.

Wenn man alles andere gemacht hat sprich Haushalt (den Dreck weg vom Vortag von sich selbst) die Post nachgeschaut hat und vorher mal eben was eingekauft hat. Das ist nicht mal 40min. 

8,5 std. Arbeiten + 40min + 5 std. = ca14. Std. ohne Arbeitsweg das noch mal +2std. je nach dem ,sind ca 16std. 
Ein normaler Mensch brauch in der regel 6 std. schlaf der eine mehr der andere weniger und da ein Tag bekanntlicherweise 24std. hat wären demnach 2 std. über die man nochmals woanders rein stecken kann in was man will.

Wer nun meint 5std. spielen ist gleich zusetzen mit WoW sucht , dann weiss ich es auch nicht. Und nochmals, ob ich jetzt 5std. am stück in die glotze schaue oder 5std. WoW zocke , da ist kein unterschied.
Teile aber die Meinung wie manch einer neben WoW sich verhält sprich internetausfall oder dergleichen mit Aggressiven verhalten. 

Aber wenn man sich mit freunden mal trifft und einer oder alle spielen es auch , fällt das thema zwangsläufig auf WoW. 
Genau so wie man sich hätte über fussball unterhalten können, wenn diese sich in einem Fanclub befinden würden. 

Wer jeglichen realismus austauscht und dies mit WoW zeugs ersetzt , dann kann es gut möglich sein das er auf dem guten weg ist süchtig zu werden.
Aber sucht empfinde ich erheblich anders. 

Nicht jeder hat Lust sich Täglich mit Freunden zu treffen , nicht jeder hat Lust täglich mit der Familie zu reden,je nach dem wie alt man ist, dies macht auch nicht jeder nur die wenigsten. 

Mir schmeckt es nur nicht wenn man nachsagt das einer 5std. täglich spielt, das es dann einer sucht gleichzusetzen ist.


P.S.:


1) Habe ich schon einmal reale Termine wegen meinem Fussballtraining vernachlässigt?
2) Könnte ich sofort mit dem Fussballspielen aufhören?
3) Träume ich nachts von dem Fusballspielen?
4) Richte ich mein Privatleben auf das Fussballspielen aus?
5) Habe ich ein schlechtes Gefühl, wenn ich ein paar Tage nicht Fussball gespielt habe?


na merkst du was? kann es sein das es unteranderem einer Statistik war?
Glaube nie einer Statistik. Dies kann man sich hindrehen wie man es möchte


----------



## Krazi (10. Mai 2010)

Interessanter beitrag (:


edit:

wer mit WoW aufhören will soll sich nette cheats runter laden diese benutzen und auf erlösung hoffen im sinne eines permanent bannes <- blizzard hilft =)


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Ist jemand süchtig, der 4 Stunden am Abend im Keller verbringt und an seine Modelleisenbahn herumschraubt? Nein! Es ist sein Hobby.



Du scheinst da einiges zu verkennen!

Wenn jemand als Hobby seine Modeleisenbahn hat, dann ist er in einem Verein mit realen Menschen! Meisst geschehen Treffen dann dadurch, dass sie in eine andere Stadt fahren und dort ihre Erfolge mit anderen Gleichgesinnten teilen! 
Diese Leute sind in einem örtlichem Verein, sie teilen ihr Hobby mit realen Menschen, sie beraten sich bei einem Kaffee oder Bier mit realen Menschen!


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Ich glaube eine nur halbwegs vernünftige Diskussion ist hier auf dem Board nicht möglich!
> Man merkt deutlich wann hier welches Alter wieder zu Hause ist oder gerade seine Schlafenszeit beendete, da kommt nur noch Müll und pupertäres Gesülze zu Tage!
> 
> [entfernt]



Editiere deine Beiträge bitte anstatt einen "tripple-Post" zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nur weil man Modeleisenbahn baut ist man nich gleich in einem Verein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann auch den ganzen tag alleine Modeleisenbahn bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (10. Mai 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Ich denke das ganze Problem ist, dass Computerspiele gesellschaftlich leider immer noch nicht akzeptiert werden. Sie werden als Zeitverschwendung, ekelhafte Krankheit oder dergleichen gesehen....



Computerspiele werden mitlerweile in der Gesellschaft akzeptiert. 
Man muss jedoch stark zwischen den Spielen differenzieren.
Ego-Shooter etc. sind und werden NIE von der Gesellschaft akzeptiert werden. Das ist Fakt.
MMORPG sind mittlerweile gesellschaftsfähig geworden. Das ist Fakt.
Als ekelhafte Krankheit werden Computerspiele nur von einer kleinen Randgruppe angesehen. Das hat
aber meist andere Hintergründe. (Zeugen Jehovas z.B.)
Man sollte nicht den marktwirtschaftlichen Faktor der Computer Spiele Industrie unterschätzen. Noch 
dazu kamen die letzten großen EDV-Prozessor Entwicklungen großteils dadurch, dass PC-Spiele
mehr Leistung benötigen.

PC Spiele sind und werden es immer sein ein Zweiseitiges-Schwert. Man muss mit Ihnen umgehen können 
und sich auch damit auf die ein oder andere Weise auseinander setzten. Alles verteufeln kann jeder.

Nur man darf die Gefahren nicht einfach so pauschal abweisen.


----------



## sam72 (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Du scheinst da einiges zu verkennen!
> 
> Wenn jemand als Hobby seine Modeleisenbahn hat, dann ist er in einem Verein mit realen Menschen! Meisst geschehen Treffen dann dadurch, dass sie in eine andere Stadt fahren und dort ihre Erfolge mit anderen Gleichgesinnten teilen!
> Diese Leute sind in einem örtlichem Verein, sie teilen ihr Hobby mit realen Menschen, sie beraten sich bei einem Kaffee oder Bier mit realen Menschen!



Wusste gar nicht, das hinter einem Pc kein realer Mensch sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Hobby ist ein Hobby. Egal was einer mit seiner Freizeit macht. Aber über Computerspiele wird immer drüber hergezogen und geurteil. Ich zocke schon seit einem C16 und das war im Jahr 1983. Trotzdem hab ich Familie, Beruf, Hobby ausserhalb des Pcs usw. Wer allerdings nicht damit umgehen kann, sollte echt einen "Fachmann" zu Rate ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barangar (10. Mai 2010)

> also damit ich dich nullcheker mal richtig verstehe du setz nikotinabhängigkeit mir heroinabhängikeit gleich boah was bist du für ein nap geh mal zu bahnhof in deiner nähe und schau dir mal die junkies da an und dann schau mal die wow süchtigen an da hab ich lieber 100wowsüchtis in meinem bekanntenkreis als einen junkie



Ja kleiner, ich hab mal nen tipp für dich. Mach doch mal nen Zwei wöchiges Praktikum in ner Lungenklinik auf der Onkologie. Mal sehen wie du danach über Nikotin denkst, denn Lungenkrebs ist eine der brutalsten und grausamsten Arten zu sterben. Mal sehen ob du's überhaupt auf die Reihe bekommst, da 14 Tage zu arbeiten. Oder nen Praktikum in der Jugendpsychatrie. Geschlossene. Mal mit ein oder zwei Leuten reden, die suizidal sind, weil Papi und Mami ihnen den Inet-stecker gezogen hat. Sowas würde Leute wie dich vielleicht mal auf den Teppich zurückholen und Sie würden überlegen ob Sucht nicht doch gleich Sucht ist!




> Du scheinst da einiges zu verkennen!
> 
> Wenn jemand als Hobby seine Modeleisenbahn hat, dann ist er in einem Verein mit realen Menschen! Meisst geschehen Treffen dann dadurch, dass sie in eine andere Stadt fahren und dort ihre Erfolge mit anderen Gleichgesinnten teilen!
> Diese Leute sind in einem örtlichem Verein, sie teilen ihr Hobby mit realen Menschen, sie beraten sich bei einem Kaffee oder Bier mit realen Menschen!



Wie erklärst du dann dinge wie Sport- oder Muskelsucht z.B.? Sportler sind schließlich sehr häufig in Vereinen organisiert und trainieren häufig im Verein/Studio. Die Geschichte mit dem "Bin ich mit realen Menschen zusammen, dann passiert mir nix" hinkt meiner meinung nach ein wenig. Sie hilft nur, wenn das Umfeld auch hinsieht und bei Zeiten etwas unternimmt.


----------



## Impes (10. Mai 2010)

Grüße.

Jene, die spielen wollen, sollen spielen. Egal, ob nun zwei, vier, oder 16 Stunden am Tag. 
Auch, wenn es sich hier teilt, ob es nur noch Spaß, oder schon 'Sucht' ist.
 Lasst sie doch machen, wie sie es für richtig halten. Ob sie euren Rat nun annehmen, oder nicht, ist ihre Entscheidung. 

Indiviualismus soll gefördert, nicht gepfählt werden. :-)

MfG


----------



## Noob0815-2 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch mit wow aufgehört.. Fand das Preis-Leistungs-niveau einfach mieserabel!!

wenn man es doch mal genau bedenkt..

Ich zahle Geld um einspiel zu spielen...

Ich opfere unmengen an Zeit um zu spielen (ist ja hier alles vertreten von 3 - 8 Std. am tag)

was bekomme ich? eine Virtuelle Figur, die nebei aussieht wie jeder andere in dem WOW Universum, und wenn blizz mal den stecker zieht was hab ich dann?
eine Erinnerung..mehr nicht..(um mal das Beispiel mit der Eisenbahn aufzugreifen, der hat dann noch seine Bahn)

Dann, ok war jetzt nur bei mir und bei einem freund von mir... die Sprache leidet drunter.. u. a. auch die Grammatik..

Und das schlimme ist man kann sich garnicht mit den Fanboys unterhalten weil sie kennen nur eine Warheit und das ihre Warheit, sie können nicht über den Tellerrand schauen.

Klar man kann nicht verallgemeiner aber ich behaubte mal es trifft auf über 60% der Spieler zu (die o. g. Punkte)...


----------



## Izara (10. Mai 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> eieiei...grenzwertige Aussagen.
> 
> Die DNA-Thesen sind nur ein Teil des ganzen. Schwer erklärbar, wenn jemand, so wie ich und viele viele andere
> 1. Zum rauchen anfangen - aber nach 15 Jahren mit schwersten Anstrengungen wieder aufhören
> ...



*hüstel* teils richtig, teils mumpitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was hat bitte selbstwert damit zu tun? im grunde sagst du, dass jeder, der aufgrund seiner veranlagung eher suchtgefährdet ist, null selbstwertgefühl hat und sowieso ne miese dna ^^ wie kommst du auf den quatsch? xD


ich bin fast 30, spiel erst seit nem halben jahr wow (UND bin süchtig danach), rauche erst seit 2 jahren, dafür wie ein schlod und kann einfach nicht aufhören. öfter versucht, nie geschafft, weil es dann einfach doch zu entspannend war, die erste kippe beim kaffee morgens zu rauchen.. von zucker kann ich nie genug kriegen (bin trotzdem sehr schlank).. und dennoch hab ich ein sehr gesundes selbstwertgefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hm.. meine dna muss was ganz besonderes sein *augenleuchtenkrieg* liegt vllt daran, dass ich dank eines tollen sozialen umfelds (eltern, geschwistern, freunden, verwandten) so toll erzogen wurde, dass ich mein leben voll im griff habe - und dennoch bin ich so suchtanfällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich ersticke mit meinen süchten keine probleme, ich genieße einfach viel zu gern! ^^

aber vllt solltest du anstatt wow-sucht und suchtanfälligkeit mit darmkrebs und nachkriegsgenerationen in verbindung zu setzen, einfach nochmal meinen beitrag lesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich tippe darauf, dass du von ein, zwei büchern zu begeistert warst, als du sie gelesen hast und sie deswegen völlig zusammenhanglos hier mal aufklappst.. -.-

wie ich sagte, gibt es leute, die suchtanfällig sind und dann auch schwer oder gar nicht aufhören können und jene, die entweder gar nicht ausprobieren, nicht süchtig werden trotz ausprobieren oder einfach so aufhören können. setze bitte DNA nicht mit selbstwertgefühl gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ich im beitrag meinte, war nicht, dass jeder, der mal n angebot bekommt, nein sagen muss, wenn er genug selbstwertgefühl besitzt. es ist nicht immer so, dass dir was angeboten wird. ich hab damals niemals vor anderen geraucht. weder vor freunden noch vor fremden. ich brauchte und brauche *keine* bestätigung, dass ich "dazu gehöre". ich bin nicht deswegen süchtig danach geworden. vllt bin ich ja ein einzelfall, aber ich hab einfach so mit dem rauchen angefangen. weder weil ich es ausprobieren wollte, um mal alles getestet zu haben, noch weil es irgendwer sonst tat. nö! ich hab einfach damit angefangen und dann weitergemacht, weil ich es genossen habe. ganz allein im stillen auf meinem balkon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tue ich heute noch aus keinem anderen grund. ich könnte auf die zigarette verzichten, aber nicht auf das entspannende gefühl, sie beim ersten sonnenstrahl am morgen mit kaffee zu genießen. ist auch vllt nur ne assoziation, von der ich nicht loskomm. naja egal.. hier gehts um wow und nicht um meinen nikotinkonsum ^^ 

zusammenfassend: nicht jeder, der suchtgefährdet ist (von seiner veranlagung her), hat automatisch ein mieses oder gar kein selbstwertgefühl! aber vllt ist hier meine erfahrung einfach etwas reicher und umfassender, um das mit bestimmtheit sagen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine tendenz zur sucht ansich führt noch lange nicht zur sucht selbst. du bist dann lediglich empfänglicher dafür und kommst schwerer wieder los davon. nichts weiter. dein selbstwertgefühl kann - abhängig von deiner persönlichkeit - ein starkes oder ein mit minderwertigkeitskomplexen behaftetes sein. liegt an deinem werdegang, nicht an deiner dna! deine dna hat nichts damit zu tun, dass du auch hättest nein sagen können, wenn man dir etwas anbietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sie bestimmt, *wie leicht es dir fällt*, standhaft zu bleiben oder nicht mehr weiter zu machen oder einfach damit aufzuhören. 

und es ist *oft* (nicht immer, sonst gäbs keine pubertären kinder, die mit 12 mit dem rauchen anfangen, weil's jeder aus der clique tut -.- ) eine entscheidung, die ein mensch für sich selbst trifft (bewusst, selbstbewusst). "JA, ich wollte die zigarette und ich war mir vollkommen dessen bewusst, dass das in einer sucht endet. trotzdem habe ich es getan. genauso gehts mir mit wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiß, dass ich süchtig bin, aber ich will es so, solange ich mit meinem leben klarkomme, alles geregelt bekomme und wow *nur ein spiel* bleibt und *nicht* - wie bei manch anderem - zum RL wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Du scheinst da einiges zu verkennen!
> 
> Wenn jemand als Hobby seine Modeleisenbahn hat, dann ist er in einem Verein mit realen Menschen! Meisst geschehen Treffen dann dadurch, dass sie in eine andere Stadt fahren und dort ihre Erfolge mit anderen Gleichgesinnten teilen!
> Diese Leute sind in einem örtlichem Verein, sie teilen ihr Hobby mit realen Menschen, sie beraten sich bei einem Kaffee oder Bier mit realen Menschen!




Also ich spiele jeden Tag mit meinen Rl Freunden WoW...Das sind echte Menchen, keine Maschienen und so ^^
Aber auch wenn ich meine Mitspieler nciht kenne, sind es echte Menschen. Dein Argument ist bisschen schwach.

Nen anderes Beispiel:

Bin ich süchtig, weil ich jeden Abend von 19 Uhr bis 23 Uhr Fernseh gucke? Ne! Warum? weil es von der Gesellschaft akzeptiert wird.

Zocken ist einfach noch nicht "Salonfähig" Es wird immer besser, aber es ist noch ein ewig langer Weg.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Du scheinst da einiges zu verkennen!
> 
> Wenn jemand als Hobby seine Modeleisenbahn hat, dann ist er in einem Verein mit realen Menschen! Meisst geschehen Treffen dann dadurch, dass sie in eine andere Stadt fahren und dort ihre Erfolge mit anderen Gleichgesinnten teilen!
> Diese Leute sind in einem örtlichem Verein, sie teilen ihr Hobby mit realen Menschen, sie beraten sich bei einem Kaffee oder Bier mit realen Menschen!


4 Leute mit denen ich regelmäßig spiele kommen aus meinem direkten Umfeld, einige andere kenne ich mittlerweile auch persönlich und auch hinter jedem anderen Charakter sitzt ein Mensch. Trotz allem hab ich wenig Probleme damit mal nicht zu spielen.

Jemand der jeden Abend in der Kneipe mit anderen Menschen sitzt und sich die Hucke vollsäuft wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch alkoholsüchtig sein, auch wenn andere Menschen anwesend sind. Das Argument ist also irgendwie seltsam.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (10. Mai 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 1) Habe ich schon einmal reale Termine wegen meinem Fussballtraining vernachlässigt?
> 2) Könnte ich sofort mit dem Fussballspielen aufhören?
> ...



Sehr Interessante Assoziation.
Wenn es nur so einfach wäre. Ich habe bisher noch nichts davon gehört, dass Eltern Ihre Kinder haben verhungern/verwahrlosen lassen haben um Fußball zu spielen
oder dass es Selbsthilfegruppen für annonyme Fußballer gibt? Ich noch nicht. Das Thema Sportsucht möchte ich jetzt einmal ausser acht lassen. Denn die gibt es tatsächlich. 
Diese Sucht hat aber ein völlig andere Ausrichtung.

Tante Edit sagt: http://arbeitsblaetter.stangl-taller.at/SUCHT/Internetsucht.shtml sollte man mal lesen sehr interessant.
und ja ich weiss, dass sowas hier so zu posten genauso ist wie Schweine mit Kaviar zu füttern.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (10. Mai 2010)

Lustig dieser Thread

Und jeder der hier schreibt hat Recht (zumindest klingt das so).

Das was ich unterstützen kann ist, dass jeder zocken und machen soll wie und was er will SOLANGE er nicht Dinge vernachlässigt, für die er Verantwortung übernommen hat.
Ich kenne alleine aus meiner Gilde 3 "Elternpaare" die ihre Kinder Abends um 7 sich selbst überlassen oder ins Bett stecken damit die Eltern raiden können. Und während des Raids sind sie meist nicht ansprechbar (ist ein Unterschied für mich zum Fernsehen, da da nicht 9 Leute warten wenn ich den anhalt oder ausschalte und damit Druck fehlt).

Andere Sachen machen zwar Probleme im Leben, aber die muss jeder selbst verantworten:

Es gibt bei fast jedem Stress wegen Abendessen :-)
2 habens Abi geschmissen wegen wow (geben sie selbst zu)
2 haben die Ausbildung aufgegeben weil sie nicht zum Wow spielen passt.

Das kann ich noch alles unter eigenständige Entscheidungen fallen lassen. Denn was die Leute mit ihrem Leben machen ist ab einem gewissen Punkt ihre eigene Entscheidung.
Allerdings sehe ich Eltern in der Verantwortung für ihre Kinder. Insofern halte ich es für legitim Kindern vorzuschreiben was und wieviel sie spielen. Und wer das nicht tut entzieht sich der Verantwortung.

Und dabei ist es völlig egal ob es um Spiele, saufen, rauchen oder z.B. Weggehen am Wochenende geht.

so seh ich das


----------



## Lillyan (10. Mai 2010)

So, ich mußte einige Posts löschen, da sie gegen die Netiquette verstoßen. Ihr dürft gern weiter diskutieren, aber hört auf andere zu provozieren oder zu beleidigen nur weil er eine andere Meinung hat.


----------



## Casinya (10. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe diesen Thread jetzt schon seit gestern abend verfolgt, zu dem Poststarter will ich nur sagen, Glückwunsch zu deinem Werdegang, der Selbsterkenntnis und ich wünsche dir, das du nie wieder in eine derartige Situation kommst.

Was ich allerdings bei all dem vielen Antworten fragen möchte, ist, spielt ihr Wow des Spielens wegen? Wegen des Erfolgs im Spiel (T10, Reittiere, Raids, Erfolge, Gold) oder wegen Eurer Mitspieler?

Ich selber bin nach mehrjährigem Aufenthalt in einer fremden Stadt wieder an meinen Geburtsort gezogen und habe schnell gemerkt, das alle meine damaligen Freunde weg sind, mich nicht mehr kennen oder ähnliches. Meine derzeitigen Arbeitszeiten machen es mir kaum möglich, geregelt am gesellschaftlichen Leben teilzunehmen, was wohl dahin führt, das ich meine Abende meist spielend vor dem Rechner verbringe, nebenbei chatte oder telefoniere, Die Neuigkeiten des Tages online lese und mich informiere. Für meine Eltern, bei denen ich übergangsweise wohne, bin ich "Computerspielsüchtig". Allerdings gehören meine Eltern beide zu einer Generation in der Computerspiele noch böse sind, und Zeitungen und Medien unterstützen solche Gedanken ruhmreich mit Artikeln über Kinder, die in Entzugskliniken für PC Spiele eingewiesen werden. 
Meine Eltern allerdings gestalten ihren Feierabend, indem sie sich jeden Abend stumpfsinnig vom TV berieseln lassen und dabei ein oder 2 Gläser Wein trinken und irgendwann auf dem Sofa einschlafen. Ich denke das sind 2 ganz andere Formen von Sucht. Fernsehern bringt mir persönlich nichts, finde ich doch selten Sendungen die mir zusagen oder von inhaltlichem Wert sind in meinen Augen.


Ich spiele Wow jetzt also das 3. Jahr. Am Anfang war alles neu und toll, der erste Char, die ersten Quests, alles entdecken, kennenlernen, bereisen und erforschen. Der Freund der mich zu Wow gebracht hat, sprach mit komischen, kaum verständlichen Worten über Dinge die ich nicht verstanden habe (Ich brauche auch heute manchmal ein lexikon für die ganzen Abkürzungen und Sprachweisen ingame). Mittlerweile rede ich teilweise selber so, was mir aber erst sehr spät aufgefallen ist. Das Spiel ist nichts besonderes mehr, das Feeling des Entdeckens und Erlebens ist auf ein Minimum geschrumpft. Das Spiel langweilt mich meist... _wenn es nur das Spiel wäre, würde ich schon lange nicht mehr spielen._

Was für mich Wow ausmacht sind meine Mitspieler, meine Gildies, Bekannte, Gesprächs- und Rollenspielpartner sind zu Freunden geworden. Die Freunde die hier derzeit fehlen, sind in Wow. Viele kennt man persönlich, hat sich schonmal getroffen, auf realen Gildentreffen, chattet über ICQ oder MSN, schreibt sms oder telefoniert auch mal. Wären meine Mitspieler nicht, würde ich schon lange nicht mehr spielen. DAS weiss ich ganz genau.

Ich weiss auch, das ich zuviel spiele. Allerdings habe ich aber auch Tage an denen ich nichtmal an WOW denke, mit meinem Frettchen rumtobe, arbeite, einkaufen gehe oder mich um meine Familie kümmere, Kuchen backe, Essen koche und ein ganz normales Leben lebe. 

Wenn man all diese Extreme und Ansichten hier betrachtet kann ich euch nur raten, für Euch einen gesunden Mittelweg zu finden, welches Maß an Stunden das für jeden umfasst, muss man selber entscheiden. ICh bin Raucher und trinke, wie viele meiner Mitmenschen, gern mal ein Glas Wein oder Bier, aber ich habe mein Leben trotzdem im Griff, auch wenn es bisweilen allein vorm Rechner recht einsam ist. 
Lustigerweise rauche ich kaum, wenn ich Wow spiele, weil im Haus hier nicht geraucht wird, so das die eine "Sucht" die andere quasi unterbindet.

Trotz allem, auch dem teilweise erhöhten Spielekonsum, sehe ich an WOW aber nichts wirklich schlimmes mehr und man sollte versuchen einen objektiven Blick auf die Dinge zu behalten. 

In diesem Sinne
Casy


----------



## Uoden (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Du scheinst da einiges zu verkennen!
> 
> Wenn jemand als Hobby seine Modeleisenbahn hat, dann ist er in einem Verein mit realen Menschen! Meisst geschehen Treffen dann dadurch, dass sie in eine andere Stadt fahren und dort ihre Erfolge mit anderen Gleichgesinnten teilen!
> Diese Leute sind in einem örtlichem Verein, sie teilen ihr Hobby mit realen Menschen, sie beraten sich bei einem Kaffee oder Bier mit realen Menschen!




Scheinbar denkst du, du spielst nur mit NPC's zusammen, ich jedenfalls bin mir bewusst dass sich hinter den Spielfiguren echte Menschen - jeder Altersklasse, jeder sozialen Schicht, jeder Religionszugehörigkeit und jeder Rasse - befinden. Zeig mir ein anderes Hobby das so viele verschiedene Menschen einander näher bringt. Grade weil online die Vorurteile gegenüber Armen oder Ausländern etc ausgeblendet werden. Oder warum finden so viele Menschen ihre Lebenspartner in WoW? Mit Sicherheit nicht weil sie sich eine Beziehung mit einem NPC einbilden. Wir hatten dieses Jahr bereits 2 Gildentreffen und jetzt kommt der Knaller: da hab ich tatsächlich Bier und Kaffee gemeinsam mit realen Menschen getrunken. Erstaunlich oder? Und kann man eine Gilde nicht auch als Verein bezeichen in dem man sich berät, nicht nur über WoW sondern in vielen Gilden warscheinlich ausschliesslich über das RL? 
Ich versteh allgemein nicht warum man hier teilweise sofort als süchtig abgestempelt wird nur weil man seine Freizeit gern in einem Online Rollenspiel verbringt. Die Leute werden hier teils sofort angegriffen und als asozial, arbeitslos,freaks und sonst was hingestellt. Um es mal klar zu sagen: es geht kein Schwein etwas an, was ein Anderer mit seiner Freizeit treibt und dafür sollte sich auch niemand rechtfertigen müssen! Hier sollte mal ein Mod zu machen denn das geht schon wieder viel zu weit und es wird mit grosser Warscheinlichkeit nur noch schlimmer.
P.S: Nein mich braucht auch niemand zu flamen, ich bin nicht arbeitslos, ich hab nur einen gebrochen Oberschenkel und gammel deswegen auf meinem Sofa rum.


----------



## Regrubrov (10. Mai 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist es schlimm, sobald man anfängt seine RL-Freunde oder die Schule/Arbeit für WoW zu vernachlässigen. Ich zocke mal 6h am Tag dann wieder mal ein paar Tage nicht und so. Kommt ganz drauf an was so abgeht und wie das Wetter ist.  Am Wochenende z.B. zock ich nie, da bin ich immer mit Kumpels am chillen oder im Ausgang. Sonntag Abends zock ich meistens etwas, da ich Montags wieder früh raus muss. Unter der Woche arbeite ich von 8 Uhr bis 17 Uhr, danach geh ich mal nach Hause, dann ab ins Fitness und dann mal mit Kumpels raus oder so und erst damm kommt WoW an die Reihe. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich fast nie TV gucke und dafür eben mal zocke, was eigentlich nicht gross draufan kommt da man sowieso bei beiden Sachen nur auf Pixel gafft.


----------



## Jamisia (10. Mai 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jemand der jeden Abend in der Kneipe mit anderen Menschen sitzt und sich die Hucke vollsäuft wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch alkoholsüchtig sein, auch wenn andere Menschen anwesend sind. Das Argument ist also irgendwie seltsam.


Vielen Dank für die Gelegenheit, endlich mal wieder Billy Joel zu zitieren:

"Yes, they're sharing a drink they call loneliness. But it's better than drinking alone"


----------



## Brillenputztuch (10. Mai 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jemand der jeden Abend in der Kneipe mit anderen Menschen sitzt und sich die Hucke vollsäuft wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch alkoholsüchtig sein, auch wenn andere Menschen anwesend sind. Das Argument ist also irgendwie seltsam.



Wieso wird weggehen immer und immer wieder mit saufen verbunden? Auch von den Moderatoren. Kann man sich nicht auch mit Leuten treffen und sich nicht volllaufen lassen?
Wieso wird das gemütliche Skat-Spielen und dabei ein zwei Bier trinken mit Komasaufen gleichgesetzt. Vorurteile sind was schönes, und Satzzeichen keine Rudeltiere.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Mai 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Wieso wird weggehen immer und immer wieder mit saufen verbunden? Auch von den Moderatoren. Kann man sich nicht auch mit Leuten treffen und sich nicht volllaufen lassen?
> Wieso wird das gemütliche Skat-Spielen und dabei ein zwei Bier trinken mit Komasaufen gleichgesetzt. Vorurteile sind was schönes, und Satzzeichen keine Rudeltiere.


Ich hab nie geschrieben dass sich jeder vollsäuft, genau so wie der TE nie geschrieben hat dass jeder der spielt süchtig ist. Manchmal sollte man einfach nicht zu viel in dinge interpretieren.

Nebenbei: Ich geh selbst oft weg und trinke keinen Alkohol... ich bin also selbst die beste Antithese.


----------



## RedShirt (10. Mai 2010)

*seufz*

Wieder so ein Thread von einem "Ehemaligen"...

*reißerischer Titel
*Die ersten Zeilen diplomatisch, dann aber mit "wow-clean" sofort eine Assoziation herstellen...
*....

etc pp, Stilmittel kann man jetzt eingehend analysieren.

Ich möcht einen mal erleben, der maximal seine Geschichte (falls sie denn wahr ist, geschrieben wurde ja schon viel) darbringt, *ohne* direkt "Lösungswege" anzubieten...

Insofern, essenstechnisch müsste der Thread hier an einem Freitag erstellt worden sein.

@lillyan -> nicht ärgern lassen.
Es sind schon wieder viel zu viele Emotionen im Thread -.-


----------



## Starfros (10. Mai 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Sehr Interessante Assoziation.
> Wenn es nur so einfach wäre. Ich habe bisher noch nichts davon gehört, dass Eltern Ihre Kinder haben verhungern/verwahrlosen lassen haben um Fußball zu spielen
> oder dass es Selbsthilfegruppen für annonyme Fußballer gibt? Ich noch nicht. Das Thema Sportsucht möchte ich jetzt einmal ausser acht lassen. Denn die gibt es tatsächlich.
> Diese Sucht hat aber ein völlig andere Ausrichtung.



Das hat damit nichts zu tun, eher ist anzusehen das die Aufstellung für die Umfage Unsinnig ist. Weil man dies so hin stellen kann wie man es will.
Solche Umfragen sagen Faktum nichts aus über einen,weil man dies in gezielte Richtungen schieben kann.

Nur schade das ich leider den link für eine andere Statistik nicht mehr habe die in Richtung Pro WoW zielt bzw. wie wertvoll das Spielen mit diesem Spiel ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (10. Mai 2010)

Rußler schrieb:


> Hmmm.. seit WotLK isses mit der Sucht vorbei ;D



100% /signed


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Das stimmt bedauerlicherweise wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (10. Mai 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Wieso wird weggehen immer und immer wieder mit saufen verbunden? Auch von den Moderatoren. Kann man sich nicht auch mit Leuten treffen und sich nicht volllaufen lassen?
> Wieso wird das gemütliche Skat-Spielen und dabei ein zwei Bier trinken mit Komasaufen gleichgesetzt. Vorurteile sind was schönes, und Satzzeichen keine Rudeltiere.




Wieso wird 3 Stunden am Abend Pc zocken mit fetten ekligen suchtenden amoklaufenden Kellerkindern gleichgesetzt...Die Welt ist traurig.


----------



## Dankin (10. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich sind hier alle einer Meinung: WoW in einem gesunden Masse ist bereichernd wie jedes andere Hobby. Die meisten sind zudem der Auffassung WoW auch nur in einem gesunden Masse zu konsumieren.

Der Blickwinkel ist aber sehr unterschiedlich:
Als erstes würde ich mal behaupten, dass alle ohne weiteres behaupten können, dass WoW ihr bisher zeitintensivstes Hobby war/ist. Jeder der heute noch zockt (elektronische Spiele im allgemeinen) wird ausserdem es als aktuell intensivstes Hobby bezeichnen.
Zweitens sehe ich reinen Konsum (Shopping, TV-Gucken, Krimis lesen, ...) als Ablenkung/Abschalten vom Alltag an und nicht als Hobby. Analog ist reiner Sport ein Ausgleich zum sehr unbeweglichen Alltag (Schule, Büro).
Drittens ist sozialer Kontakt zwischen WoW-Freunden und realen Freunden sehr unterschiedlich. Bezüglich sozialer Kontrolle, Verantwortung und Kommunikationstiefe sind hier Welten!

Daraus erschliesst sich für mich folgendes: 
1. Vergleiche mit Konsum oder Sport sind nicht zu machen. Hobbies sind was anderes. 
2. Da ich mehr Zeit investiere als in bisherige Hobbies entsteht ein Zeitmanko, welches kompensiert werden muss.
3. Ich befinde mich in einem einfacheren "Leben" als es der Realität entspricht.

(meine persönliche) Konklusion:
Ich vernachlässige meine kreativen Hobbies, sehe meinen (ziemlich grossen) Freundeskreis weniger und werde auch seltener angefragt, widme ziemlich viel meiner Gedanken an das Spiel und meine persönliche (Weiter-)Entwicklung ist mehr oder weniger auf null. Dafür kann ich etwas dem Alltag entfliehen. Langfristig gesehen gebe ich mich aber nicht damit zufrieden von nun an nur noch Alt zu werden (ich bin derzeit 35).
Berufliche und persönliche Weiterentwicklung geht mit gleichzeitigem WoW-Zocken kaum voran, da einfach zu viel Denkzeit für das Spiel geopfert wird (auch wenn man offline ist). Selbst in Träumen werden eher ingame Probleme abgehandelt, was mit erschwerter Verarbeitung des Alltags einhergeht. Für mich ist die Limite wo ich WoW eben nicht im Sinne von "Verzock ich mein Leben" sehe, bei 10h Online pro Woche. Und es ist Ersatz für TV oder Lesen, was ich sonst eben etwa 10h die Woche gemacht habe. Offline Zeit versuche ich bei ca. 5h der Woche zu halten (inkl. der Zeit welche ich in Foren lese und eigentlich auf der Arbeit bin). So leidet meine kreative und soziale Freizeit nicht darunter.
Wie man sieht, viel Regeln und Limiten für einen Menschen der ansonsten sehr gut ohne zurecht kommt. Aber ich brauche diese (für mich passenden) Richtlinien um wirklich ehrlich sagen zu können, dass ich ein glückliches Leben habe und auch WoW zocke.
Als ich viel gezockt habe, war es eben standard: "Und was gibts Neues bei Dir?" - "öööhm, nichts besonderes..."

Deswegen GZ zum Erfolg "Ich verzock nicht mein Leben mit WoW" (für 100 Punkte). Such Dir einen passenden Titel aus und druck Dir ein T-Shirt, welches Dich immer daran erinnert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaosX (10. Mai 2010)

Andere Leute machen schlimmers:
Einige versaufen ihr leben
Einige verschlafen ihr leben
Einige verschwenden ihr leben mit Drogen
Einige verschwenden ihr leben im Fitness Studio
Einige verarbeiten ihr leben 
(mehr arbeiten als leben Aufstehen, Arbeiten, Schlafen, Aufstehen, Arbeiten, Schlafen ... und haben wen sie glück haben mal Sonntag frei)

Es gibt viele metoden sein leben zu verpassen viele sagen dazu auch einfach HOBBY.

Schau mein werde gang:

Classic WoW:
Magier: 60
Schurke: 60
PVE: Ink. Naxx alles Clear
PVP: Kein interesset gehabt

Burning Crusade:
Krieger: 70
Paladin: 70
Druide: 70
Schamane: 70
2x Priester: 70
Hexenmeister: 70
2x Jäger: 70
2x Schurke: 70
2x Magier: 70
PVE: Ink. Sonnenbrunnen alles Clear
PVP: Arena sehr erfolgreich 

WotLK:
Todesritter: 80
Jäger: 80
Druide: 80
Magier: 80
Priester: 72
Schurke: 73
Paladin: 71
Krieger: 70
Paladin: 70
Druide: 70
Schamane: 70
Priester: 70
Hexenmeister: 70
Jäger: 70
Schurke: 70
Magier: 70
PVE: ink. ICC alles Clear
PVP: Nur etwas Tausendwinter


----------



## benski235 (10. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Andere Leute machen schlimmers:
> Einige versaufen ihr leben
> Einige verschlafen ihr leben
> Einige verschwenden ihr leben mit Drogen
> ...



Das macht die Onlinesucht aber nicht besser


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (10. Mai 2010)

Dankin schrieb:


> Als ich viel gezockt habe, war es eben standard: "Und was gibts Neues bei Dir?" - "öööhm, nichts besonderes..."
> 
> Deswegen GZ zum Erfolg "Ich verzock nicht mein Leben mit WoW" (für 100 Punkte). Such Dir einen passenden Titel aus und druck Dir ein T-Shirt, welches Dich immer daran erinnert.
> 
> ...



Da musste ich herzlich lachen, daher noch nen Kommentar:-)

80 % der Leute die ich frage (und die spielen alle KEIN Wow) antworten auf was gibts neues in deinem Leben, die obige Antwort.

Wieso soll es viel neues geben?

Früher gab es den Spruch lebe ich zum Arbeiten, oder arbeite ich zum Leben.

Und noch zum TE.

Ob du dein Leben verzockst kannst du nur selbst entscheiden. Und alle anderen auch. Daher halte ich es auch für wenig hilfreich
da ein Forum oder ne Gesprächsgruppe zu gründen :-) 

Und die Leute die rund um die Uhr arbeiten, Geld scheffeln und weder für Familie noch für Kinder noch für Hobbies oder sonstiges
Zeit haben (Standartspruch meine Arbeit ist mein Leben) oder Leute die rund um die Uhr arbeiten MÜSSEN um irgendwei durchzukommen
können sich auch fragen warum leb ich eigentlich.

Allerdings haben die gegenüber Säufern, Wow rund um die Uhr Zockern, in Foren rumhäng oder sonstigen einen großen Vorteil aus
meiner Sicht!
Sie fallen nicht der Allgemeinheit zur Last oder ihren Eltern oder Partnern oder sonst wem.

Und solange niemand andere für SEINE Sucht benutzt oder sich auf anderen ausruht oder wie oben beschrieben Verantwortung die er 
freiwillig übernommen hat (Eltern sein, für andere sorgen) vernachlässigt, kann doch jeder aus SEINEM Leben machen was er will.

Und wenn er mit rund um die Uhr wow zocken glücklich ist, warum nicht. Wenn er rund um die Uhr Tennis spielen will um in der Weltrangliste
erster zu sein, oder 1000sende von Runden in Formel1 oder anderen Autos im Kreis fahren will um dann an die Wand zu fahren und den Rest
des Lebens (wenn er es überlebt) im Bett vor sich hin zu gammeln. Warum nicht.
Man lebt hier von Geburt bis zum Tod :-) und was man dazwischen macht ist reichlich egal. 
Nur wenn jemand dazwischen meint sich von anderen aushalten zu lassen, dann hab ICH was dagegen, aber eigentlich ist selbst das egal.

Also ob der TE jetzt glücklich ist weil er von Wow los ist oder ob er weiterzockt und glücklich ist, ist doch sowas von egal.

Daher macht doch das was euch Spass macht und lasst andere das gleiche tun. Und sorgt dafür dass ihr selbst für essen wohnen und wow Gebühren sorgt und schon ist die Welt viel einfacher.

Leben und leben lassen und weniger missionieren, wäre MEIN Wunsch.


----------



## flohdaniel (10. Mai 2010)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Doch mit WOTLK hat sich alles schlagartig geändert. *Ich fand das Spiel niveaulos und langweilig,seitdem spiel ich nur noch CounterStrike*



Made my day *rofl* supergeil!


----------



## Thufeist (10. Mai 2010)

benski235 schrieb:


> Das macht die Onlinesucht aber nicht besser



Viele verwechseln die freiwillige Sucht aber mit der Gewohnheitssucht oder auch mit der zwangshaften Sucht.
Inwiefern was bei wem zutrifft, kann man so pauschal garnicht sagen.
Computer inkl. Internet gehören heutzutage schon fast überall dazu, selbst im Berufsleben.
Und genau so ist das mit fast allem.. daher wird das Wort *Sucht* manchmal falsch eingesetzt..


----------



## Kehrin (10. Mai 2010)

F4n4t1k4 schrieb:


> ich glaube keiner von euch hat den thread richtig gelesen bzw ihn verstanden...
> der TE hat sich ziemlich mühe gegeben und ich denke es gibt genug die solche probleme haben und es sich cniht eingestehen wollen..
> und ihr müsst nicht gleich flamen von wegen er stellt alle als süchtige dar... lest euch alles richtig durch und denkt erst nach...



Aber 90 Minuten Fußball zu schauen oder 7 Stunden am Tag Auto zu fahren,3 Stunden Musik zu hören ist dann aber keine Sucht ? Wenn WOW eine Sucht ist dann ist doch jeder Süchtig nach etwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingseb (10. Mai 2010)

Ich mach mir um das Thema keine Sorgen, da ich für mich die Balance zwischen RL und WoW kenne...


----------



## biene maya (10. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute müsst mal Osmos spielen bin schon total süchtig


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (10. Mai 2010)

Ziehe meijn Post zurück, kann kein Anhang mit schicken. Und kein Bock auf imageshack usw.


----------



## Fusie (10. Mai 2010)

Fassen wir diesen seichten Rotz mal kurz zusammen: Super Leben -> Anfang WoW -> Kein Leben -> Ende WoW -> Super Leben

Wäre ja soweit nichts gegen zu schreiben, wenn nicht jeder kleine Jammerlappen meint er müsse den Rest der Welt über seinen persönlichen Rotz auch noch informieren.

Um es mal mit den berühmten Worten kurz zu erfassen: "Get a life!"

Oder noch besser, jeder Jammerlappen möge sich erst zu Wort melden, wenn er auch die Lösung für die Ölkatastrophe im Golf von Mexiko mit hier rein schreibt, dann hat der Thread zumindest einen Sinn.

5 Jahre WoW, einige nette Leute kennen gelernt, eine Menge Spaß gehabt, kann ohne Reue zurück blicken und ohne Probleme sagen, ich würde es wieder so machen.

In diesem Sinne, es ist dein Leben, wenn du Mist damit anstellst liegt die Schuld alleine bei dir und nicht bei irgendeinem Spiel, Drogen, falsche Freunde usw. und so fort.


----------



## Dankin (10. Mai 2010)

Fusie schrieb:


> Oder noch besser, jeder Jammerlappen möge sich erst zu Wort melden, wenn er auch die Lösung für die Ölkatastrophe im Golf von Mexiko mit hier rein schreibt, dann hat der Thread zumindest einen Sinn.



was es gibt eine Ölkatastrophe im Golf??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie war das nochmal bei der Landebahn in der boreanischen Tundra... Da hatten sie ja auch Probleme mit Öl...



Ichbinwerich schrieb:


> 80 % der Leute die ich frage (und die spielen alle KEIN Wow) antworten auf was gibts neues in deinem Leben, die obige Antwort ("ööhm, nichts besonderes").



ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass man immer was neues auf Lager haben sollte, nur dass es eben bei 0 angekommen ist (während ich viel gezockt habe). Dass man auch auf andere Art und Weise sein Leben bis zum Tod überbrücken kann, ohne etwas Neues zu erfahren, ist natürlich auch klar. Mit WoW gehts einfach besonders gut.


----------



## Flatrian (10. Mai 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> 1) Habe ich schon einmal reale Termine wegen meinem Onlinespiel vernachlässigt?
> 2) Könnte ich sofort mit dem Spiel aufhören?
> 3) Träume ich nachts von dem Online-Spiel?
> 4) Richte ich mein Privatleben auf das Online-Spiel aus?
> ...



Alle Antworten beruhn auf damalige Werte...

1) Ja
2) Kommt darauf an, was man gerade gemacht hat
3) Ist glaube ich einmal vorgekommen
4) Als Progress-Raider sowieso
5) Nein, aber nervös wurde ich teils doch. Man dachte daran, ob schon der und der Boss gefallen ist. Man kann zu der Zeit keine Dailys machen. Wie siehts eigentlich im AH aus? Meine 10er hat bestimmt schon alles clear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjoa... und jetzt? Bekomm ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich mal wieder online bin und mich dauernd wer fragt, ob ich nicht wieder mitraiden will... Die Jungs da wachsen einem teils ans Herz. Aber man muss es einfach unterscheiden zwischen Freunde und Community-Freunden... WoW ist nun mal ein Chat mit Spielhintergrund.

LG


----------



## Fusie (10. Mai 2010)

Dankin schrieb:


> was es gibt eine Ölkatastrophe im Golf???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetzt wo du es sagst, ich sehe schon Millionen von WoW Spieler mit selbst gebauten Aufsammelgeräten zum Golf von Mexiko reisen, unterwegs unterhält man sich über die jeweiligen Vorzüge der Gnomen oder Goblin Version des Aufsaugers.

Gnomen Version: Kann auch mal den Besitzer aufsaugen und ins frisch gesammelte Öl tunken.
Goblin Version: Explodiert ab und zu.


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Wer hat dich denn gezwungen den Tread durchzulesen oder gar hier zu antworten?
> Wer hat dich denn gezwungen dir hier die Probs des TE durchzulesen?
> Wer hat dich denn gezwungen hier dein Leben und deinen Umgang mit dem Spiel mit dem des TE zu vergleichen?
> 
> ...




Niemand! Wenn es mich nicht interessieren würde, würde ich hier nicht posten. Wäre auch Zeitverschwendung. Ich habe lediglich den Sinn dieser gesamten Aktion hier in Frage gestellt.

 Der TE hat mich mittlerweile persönlich angeschrieben und ich kann nun etwas besser verstehen, was er denn nun wirklich damit bezweckt. Angeblich eine Selbsthilfegruppe. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso du - lieber TE - das dann nicht auch direkt in den Thread reinschreibst. Dann würden keine Missverständnisse entstehen.

Mittlerweile hast du es ja geändert. Wenn du mit dem ernsthaften Willen hier her kommst, eine Selbsthilfegruppe zu gründen, dann ist das eine gute Sache! Aber ich empfand es lediglich als sinnlos, dass du dich als Einzelner Typ aus dem internet hinstellst und alle aufzuklären versuchst. Selbsthilfegruppen dagegen können in der Tat viel bewirken. Allerdings können sie auch zum Negativen beitragen, also muss man bei sowas sehr aufpassen, dass sich die Gruppe nicht selbst noch tiefer in die Sucht reinfährt.

Hier wird geschrieben, dass es am Meisten bringt, die Sucht da zu bekämpfen wo sie entsteht. Aber das muss nicht das Spiel selber sein, im Gegenteil. Es ist sehr oft total anderst. Das Spiel ist nur Mittel zum Zweck. Von einem Esssüchtigen ist die Quelle der Sucht nicht das Essen. Die entsteht anderst. Beim Spielesüchtigen ist es genauso. Nicht das Spiel ist der wahre Aulöser, sonder eine Art seelisches Ventil. Deswegen ist es viel Effektiver die Sucht in einer ECHTEN Selbsthilfegruppe zu bekämpfen. Mit denen man dann auch mal etwas unternimmt und kontakte knüpft und Sachen im RL macht. Das bringt meiner Meinung nach mehr als eine Internetselbstgruppe. Ich will nicht sagen, dass die nicht auch was bringen, nur denke ich nicht so viel.

Oft ähneln sich die verschiedenen Suchtformen in ihrer Entstehungsweise. Allgemein kann man sagen, dass Süchte in den meisten Fällen auf Probleme im Leben des Betroffen zurückzuführen sind. Das können verschiedene Gründe sein: Mobbing, Perfektionismus, familiäre Probleme, das eigene Scheitern oder Ängste vor denen man sich im Spiel flüchtet.

Man versucht einen Weg zu entkommen, dem Allen zu entfliehen. Die Welt der MMORPG's bietet dort unzählige Möglichkeiten. Und gerade deswegen ist das Spiel WoW besonders gefährdent. Die Welt ist gigantisch, ebenso wie die Spieleranzahl. Dort kann man alles sein: Ein großer Held, der Ruhm für seine taten von seinen Mitspielern erntet und total beliebt ist. Dort kann man endlich mal "normal" sein und nicht wie im echten Leben, wo man dann wieder in der Schule fertig gemacht wird von anderen. Und je mehr diese anderen einen fertig machen und den betroffenen "Suchti" nennen, desto tiefer rückt der Betroffene in die Sucht hinein. Man könnte meinen, der Betroffene würde etwas ändern, damit er nicht mehr Suchti genannt wird. Aber das ist nicht so einfach. Der Betroffene ist dann schon an einem Punkt angelangt, wo er sich selbst nicht einmal seines Problemes bewusst ist und falls doch, fehlt oft der Mut wieder den Schritt hin zu einem "normalen" Leben zu machen.

Und süchtig ist man genau dann, wenn man durch den massiven Spielekonsum den Alltag nicht mehr bewältigen kann und seine Verpflichtungen und Leistungen aufgrund des Spielkonsumes vernachlässigt und verschlechtert. Sprich: Wenn man soviel spielt, dass es auf Kosten der Schulnoten, dem Job oder der Freunde geht. Nur und nur dann ist man süchtig. Ansonsten steht es jedem frei zu entscheiden wie viel er oder sie spielt, solange es keinen negativen Einfluss auf das Leben nimmt.

Und zum Schluss noch: Wenn man auch ohne das man mal spielt an das Spiel denkt oder auch mal davon träumt, muss auch nicht heißen, dass man süchtig ist. Das ist etwas ganz normales. So wie man halt auch an Fußball denkt auch wenn man gerade garnicht spielt.


----------



## ramour1 (10. Mai 2010)

Bin ich Reallife-Süchtig, weil ich die sozialen Kontakte in WoW nicht weiter pflege ? 
Hinter jedem Char sitzen auch Menschen und sind deine Freunde, auch wenn du sie noch nie gesehen hast.
Müssen die Menschen, mit denen du täglich zusammen bist, deine Freunde sein ?
Kann nicht jeder selber entscheiden, wer oder was seine Freunde sind ?
Natürlich kommt es bischen krass rüber, wenn du sagst, meine Freunde heißen Deathknight und sind ein Level 80 Todesritter. Aber es sind doch trotzdem Freunde oder ?
Und ist nicht alles, was der Mensch macht, eigentlich sinnlos?
Bin ich süchtig, weil ich einmal 4 Monate nichts mit meinen Freunden unternommen habe, weil ich umbeding lesen wollte ?
Bin ich süchtig nach Liebe, wenn ich jedes Wochenende mit einem neuen Mädchen nach Hause gehe ?
Zu diesen Leuten sagt man dann, sie haben ein tolles Leben.
Haben wir "Zocker" nicht auch ein tolles Leben ?
Es heißt, WoW, oder allgemein Rollenspiele, sind dazu da, dem Alltag zu entfliehen. Sind das Clubs nicht auch ?
Man kann sein Leben nicht verzocken!
Ich sage, du genießt dein Leben auf deine Art.

MfG
Ramour


----------



## Crash_hunter (10. Mai 2010)

Eingangspost gelesen, rest leider nicht (zu faul)


Also mein Senf:


Wenn man süchtig wird und sich in ein Spiel hinein gibt, liegt das nicht an dem Game, sondern an der Person und einem (oder mehreren) Problemen. 
Ich kann mich nur als Beispiel anführen. Ich zocke WoW, weils eben billiger ist als jeden Monat 1-2 50Euro Spiele. Ich schwänze die Schule und vernachlässige meine Pflichten. Der Grund ist mir lange verwehrt geblieben, weil ich zu stumpf und mutlos war über meine Lage nachzudenken und mich angemessen revolutionär zu verhalten. WoW-Sucht ist keine Ursache sondern nur ein Symptom! Ich habe eine innerliche Verletzung mein Vater hat mich als ich 3 Jahre alt war verlassen und jetzt auch noch verleugnet. Das ist mein Problem. WoW und andere ablenkende Sachen sind nur Kompensierer. Jeder, der sich als suchtgefährdet sieht sollte überlegen ob er nicht irgendwo anders ein Problem hat (Eltern, Freunde, Isolation, Selbsthass, Schuldruck,...)  Die Liste ist lang. Vielleicht sind auch einige "Ex-Süchtis", die zwar WoW behandelt haben, aber immer noch an der Ursache leiden. Eine Empfehlung an jeden, denn jeder hat Verletzungen und Probleme, Mut haben in sich zu sehn! 

kurz, subjektiv, einseitig, Beitrag von Crash_hunter....


----------



## ChaosX (10. Mai 2010)

benski235 schrieb:


> Das macht die Onlinesucht aber nicht besser




Deviniere Sucht
Was macht nicht Süchtig ?

Fast alles macht Süchtig
Mc Donals
Cola
Pizza
Games
Musik
Zigareten
Drogen
Zeuerzeug gas
Klebstoffe
Internet
S3x
Schmerzen
Fernsehn
Schlafen
Faulheit
Arbeit
Einkaufen
Klauen

Es gibt keine ausnahmen alles macht aus einer bestimmten sicht Süchtig.

Es ist nur der unter schiede ob die sucht Schädlich ist für etwas oder jemanden

ob es die Wirschaft, den Körper oder den Geist

Ich Persönlich kann nicht eindeutig sagen worauf ich eine sucht habe aber jeder mensch hat mind 1 sucht


----------



## DeathKnight Aerith (10. Mai 2010)

wow is nen cooles hobby nebenbei solange man es nich 24/7 spielt.

jeder normale mensch sollte für sich selbst wissen wie oft und wie lange er ein spiel spielen kann.


----------



## Kerby499 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich finde den Beitrag vom TE sinnvoll, ehrlich ( vor allem zu sich selbst ) und bemerkenswert. Der Vergleich mit Alkies ist absolut nicht zu bestreiten und ebenso die Behandlung.

Die Behandlung fängt damit an ( und nur so ), dass der betroffene zu sich selbst sagt:"Ich habe ein Problem" und es nicht wegleugnet.
Exakt dieses Verhalten ist bei Alkies anzutreffen, nämlich die permanente Leugnung des Problems.

Auch die Reaktion anderer potentiell Abhängigen ist vergleichbar, auch hier steht die Leugnung und Verharmlosung ( "Ich spiele nur 5 / h und habe alles im Griff" , "Ich kann jederzeit aufhören")
an oberster Stelle. Und letztendlich auch die letzte Gemeinsamkeit, nämlich das nicht jeder der WoW spielt süchtig ist, ist genauso vergleichbar damit, dass nicht jeder, der ein tägliches Feierabendbier
trinkt ein Alkie ist.

*Wie immer sind die, die sich angesprochen fühlen, diejenigen die es betrifft. *Der Autor hat mehrmals darauf hingewiesen nicht alle unter einen Tisch kehren zu wollen.


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Beitrag vom TE sinnvoll, ehrlich ( vor allem zu sich selbst ) und bemerkenswert. Der Vergleich mit Alkies ist absolut nicht zu bestreiten und ebenso die Behandlung.
> 
> Die Behandlung fängt damit an ( und nur so ), dass der betroffene zu sich selbst sagt:"Ich habe ein Problem" und es nicht wegleugnet.
> Exakt dieses Verhalten ist bei Alkies anzutreffen, nämlich die permanente Leugnung des Problems.
> ...



Hmm, dann kann ich nur verlieren. Entweder ich gestehe: "JA ich bin süchtig!" 

oder ich sage:" Nein, bin ich nicht!"

WAS ?! DU LÜGST!

Verstehst du was ich meine ? So einfach wie du es dir hier machst is es nicht.


----------



## yilmo (10. Mai 2010)

@TE
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, zocke seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr, aber denke ab und zu (mal mehr mal weniger) an WoW...obwohl ich nicht ingame spiele bin ich öfters auf Buffed oder in den Blizz Foren.


----------



## Dankin (10. Mai 2010)

ramour1 schrieb:


> Bin ich Reallife-Süchtig, weil ich die sozialen Kontakte in WoW nicht weiter pflege ? Nein
> Hinter jedem Char sitzen auch Menschen und sind deine Freunde, auch wenn du sie noch nie gesehen hast. Ja, da sind Menschen. Aber zu wirklichen Freunden hats (bei mir) bisher nur eine Person in 3 Jahren geschafft. Der Rest sind Leute mit denen ich gerne WoW zocke, Freunde nenn ich das nicht (und ich bin ein sehr kontaktfreudiger Mensch).
> Müssen die Menschen, mit denen du täglich zusammen bist, deine Freunde sein ? Nein
> Kann nicht jeder selber entscheiden, wer oder was seine Freunde sind ? Ja, kannst Du das in WoW?
> ...



Für Dich ist ein Freund jemand der zur gleichen Zeit online ist und dort die gleichen Interessen verfolgt (z.B. raiden oder RP oder Erfolge farmen). Eventuell quatscht ihr sogar noch über lustiges Zeugs das ihr ingame erlebt habt im TS (oder am Freitag beim Feierabendbier).


----------



## Natural62 (10. Mai 2010)

Wow geht auch mit nem wochenpensum von sagen wir 15-20h maximal. (Das spielen manche am Tag) Jeden Tag Daily macht ca 3,5h pro Woche, ak 10/25 + weekly nochmal 1,5h bleiben noch 10-15h für raids, sind ca 2-3 raidabende (icc10/25). Mehr Zeit braucht man nicht um sein Gear aktuell zu halten und (als Pve-Spieler) Spaß zu haben. 2-3 Abende vorm Computer ist wohl ca das was andere dann als "ruhigen Abend" vor dem Fernseher verbringen. Bleibt immernoch genug Zeit zum weggehen, Freunde treffen und Sport machen.

Übrigens macht Wow umso mehr Spaß je besser man es mit seinem RL vereinbahren kann. Man muss sich nur überlegen: "Was ist mir wirklich wichtig in Wow, und was macht mir am meisten Spaß?". Bei mir ist das Raiden/Pve und das geht auch mit wenig Zeitaufwand.

Macht nicht den Fehler alles erreichen zu wollen, das schafft man eh nicht und das frustriert auf lange sicht. Konzentriert euch auf das was euch Spaß macht und schaltet dann ganz bewusst ab wenn ihr damit durch seid, wow läuft nicht weg.

Abgesehen davon muss einem immer bewusst sein. Wenn ich zuviel spiele rächt es sich irgendwann sowieso. Entweder man spielt so viel, dass man im RL nichts mehr auf die Reihe kriegt. Oder man schafft den Absprung rechtzeitig, die logische Konsequenz ist dann aber meist, dass man mit Wow komplett aufhören muss. Und dafür spiel ich es zu gerne. Ohne Disziplin wird eins von den beiden Sachen kommen, und das will keiner von uns.

Also seid erwachsen, seid professionell.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (10. Mai 2010)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Alle Antworten beruhn auf damalige Werte...
> 
> 1) Ja
> 2) Kommt darauf an, was man gerade gemacht hat
> ...



und nun? Wenn das immernoch der Fall sein sollte, --> http://arbeitsblaetter.stangl-taller.at/SUCHT/Internetsucht.shtml <-- schau mal rein. Vll. fällt dann der Groschen ja.


----------



## Gerdigerd (10. Mai 2010)

Sowas in einer Community,die teilweise auch aus 15-16 Jährigen besteht,anzusprechen ist schon mutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mutig in dem Sinne,ein produktives Ergebnis zu erwarten.

Was mich eher erschreckt ist,wie einfach es sich manche hier machen und was für eine große Ansammlung von Müll in wenigen Zeilen Kommentaren steht.
Die menschliche Psyche ist wohl eine der komplexesten Sachen überhaupt,es gibt kein " einfach so ".

Man kann natürlich auf komplexe Fragestellungen so antworten wie es die meisten hier in unterschiedlichen Variationen machen : Weil ich will,weil ich Lust hab.

Man kann(sollte) aber auch weitergehen:Warum will ich,warum hab ich gerade Lust aud DAS,nicht auf jenes.

Es gibt gerade im psychologischen Bereich IMMER ein WARUM,sofern man nicht gerade Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht.

Anstatt Hilfe auzuzeigen zeigt der Thread eigentlich nur

a)Wieviele Leute sich eigentlich nie mit der Frage auseinander gesetzt haben
b)Dass ein Bewusstsein für die inneren Abläufe und deren Komplexität bei einem Großteil der Thread-Teilnehmer noch nicht entwickelt wurde
c)Dass vieles einfach so hingenommen bzw.vereinfacht und verdreht wird,um sich allein schon vor dem Gedanken,Suchtverhalten aufzuweisen,abzuschotten.

Grüße

PS:Ich versuche auch mal,bei der Selbstdiagnose zu helfen..man muss nämlich nicht Psychologie studiert haben um sich selbst kennen zu lernen.
Also,in der Psychologie geht es in erster Linie nicht darum,Fragen zu beantworten,sondern erstmal darum,überhaupt die richtigen Fragen zu stellen.
Wenn man sich selber die richtigen Fragen stellen kann,ist das schonmal der richtige Schritt.Also immer die eigenen Handlungen hinterfragen,hinterforschen,ob es nicht irgendwelche Zusammenhänge oder Gründe gibt.
Der zweite Schritt wäre dann,sich die selbst gestellten Fragen auch EHRLICH zu beantworten ( das ist der schwierigste Teil ).
Der letzte Schritt ist dann die Deutung der selbst gegeben Antworten und im prinzip nur das Lösen einer Gleichung..das Ergebnis (die Ausgangshandlung) ist ja bekannt.
Wenn man das Spielchen über mehrere Jahre immer wieder treibt,beginnt man erst,sich selbst kennen zu lernen und zu verstehen und man merkt,wenn man sich eigentlich selber gerade was am vormachen ist.
...Und ich hoffe in 3 Jahren wird nichtmehr soviel Mist geschrieben wenn wieder mal jemand einen ähnliche Thread aufmacht.


----------



## joscho (10. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> Guten Tag allerseits.
> 
> *Vorwort*
> 
> ...


----------



## joscho (10. Mai 2010)

steelbeton schrieb:


> Guten Tag allerseits.
> 
> *Vorwort*
> 
> ...




ich glaube du verwechselst da was. ein ex raucher träumt nicht von zigaretten sondern findet diese
nur noch ekelhaft und stinkend. zumindest geht es mir so nach 40 jähriger zigaretten sucht und seit
3 jahren davon geheilt.

ob wow eine sucht ist vermag ich nicht zu sagen. ich habe seit circa 3 wochen ganz aufgehört wow zu spielen, davor nur noch ab und zu eine random ini mitgemacht.

über entzugserscheinungen kann ich jedoch nicht klagen, bin eher froh es nicht mehr zu spielen.
allerdings nicht weil das spiel unbedingt schlecht ist, sondern zb. weil es keinen open PVP mehr gibt.
das ganken der gegnerischen fraktion hat mir damals sehr viel spass gemacht.
aber die alten zeiten sind vorbei und jetzt ist es nur noch langweilig in den hauptstädten zu stehen und zu posen was man hat. auch zum 1001ten mal die gleiche ini durch rushen wem soll das noch spass machen ???


----------



## Booma (10. Mai 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Sowas in einer Community,die teilweise auch aus 15-16 Jährigen besteht,anzusprechen ist schon mutig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mit Abstand das Beste was ich hier in diesem Thread lesen durfte!
Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an diesem Gedankengang.
Wirklich Hut ab und nicht umsonst mit einem + bewertet.


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Sowas in einer Community,die teilweise auch aus 15-16 Jährigen besteht,anzusprechen ist schon mutig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für den Beitrag. Ich finde es auch schlimm, dass hier viele nicht mal ein wenig weiterdenken können, schreibe ich selbst immer wieder. Allerdings ist es nicht sehr freundlich die Beiträge anderer als Müll zu bezeichnen. Viele wollen auch einfach nur ihre Meinung sagen und wenn man es nicht besser weiss, kann man dafür ja nicht beschuldigt werden. Finde ich zumindest.

Frage: Bist du Psychologe ? Ich will nämlich auch in die Psychologie gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdigerd (10. Mai 2010)

@ Meneleus 

Nein,ich bin ein ganz normaler Mensch,der mit weit offenen Augen lebt und nicht dumm sterben will.
Bei der Vielzahl von Sachen,die es heutzutage zu lernen und noch zu entdecken gilt,ist das Verstehen von sich selbst meiner Meinung nach nur der logische,konsequente und einzig richtige Beginn einer langen Entdeckungsreise.

Grüße


----------



## Jester (10. Mai 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Also versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber hier zu posten bringt überhaupt nix..bei einem guten Psychologen wärst du garantiert besser aufgehoben. Das meine ich ernst!



Danke für den Fullquote... du Holz... 
Und er muss sicher nicht zu einem Psychologen, da er seine Sucht überwunden hat.
Alles zitieren und es doch nicht gelesen haben, ich fass es nicht! 


@TE
Auch ich probiere immer wieder mein Spielverhalten einzuschätzen.
Ich spiele auch immer so 4-6 Stunden am Tag (unter der Woche). Ich bin grade in der 11. Klasse, d.h. in der Schule ist relativ wenig los. Notentechnisch steh ich so im mittleren Zweierbereich, was auf meiner Schule schon nicht schlecht ist. Natürlich könnt ich besser sein, fehlt mir momentan aber die Motivation zu.
In meiner Freizeit (unter der Woche) sitz ich in der Tat die meiste Zeit am PC, auch aus Mangel an spassigen Alternativen.
Meine Freunde treiben unter der Woche viel Sport und sind anderweitig beschäftigt, also kann man sich nicht mit denen treffen.
Sport selber liegt mir weniger, auch wenn ich einmal in der Woche zum Rudern gehe.
Folglich zock ich also, über die Motive brauchen wir denk ich mal nicht zu sprechen.

An den Wochenenden geh ich gerne mit meinen Freunden weg, allerdings sehr ungern in Clubs oder Saufen.
Wenn man mich also fragt, ob ich in einen Club mitwill sag ich "Nein", was aber nichts mit meinem WoW-Spielen zu tun hat.

Auch ich habe WoW, als ich mal pausierte, passiv konsumiert, hing hier im Forum rum und schaute mir Videos an.
Bin ich jetzt süchtig?
Meiner Meinung nach sollte Jeder einmal sein Leben so reflektieren und dann möglichst objektiv urteilen.
Ich halte mich für nicht süchtig, wenn auch eher gefährdet. 
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Danke für den Fullquote... du Holz...
> Und er muss sicher nicht zu einem Psychologen, da er seine Sucht überwunden hat.
> Alles zitieren und es doch nicht gelesen haben, ich fass es nicht!
> 
> ...


Ich finde das was du über dein Spielverhalten usw sagst genau richtig so geht es mir auch,wenn ich mal WoW spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Averageman (10. Mai 2010)

solang dir das spiel spaß macht und deine familie/freundin bzw arbeit nicht darunter leidet, passt das alle schon würd ich sagen.


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Averageman schrieb:


> solang dir das spiel spaß macht und deine familie/freundin bzw arbeit nicht darunter leidet, passt das alle schon würd ich sagen.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (10. Mai 2010)

Dankin schrieb:


> .
> 
> Der Blickwinkel ist aber sehr unterschiedlich:
> Als erstes würde ich mal behaupten, dass alle ohne weiteres behaupten können, dass WoW ihr bisher zeitintensivstes Hobby war/ist.



Nöö.
Früher hab ich sehr aktiv Hockey gespielt. Da standen wir schon 4 mal die Woche für 5 Stunden auf dem Platz. Plus Spiele am Wochenende.
War ein Hobby von mir.
Und ich bin da bei Weitem nich die Ausnahme!


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. Mai 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Leicht gesagt... Doch Freunde bzw. sein komplettes soziales Umfeld zu verlieren ist bitterer als zum Beispiel der Verlust des Jobs.
> 
> Ich find den Thread gut, vielleicht hilft er Betroffenen ja zur Einsicht und zur Besserung.



Davon gibt es seit der gemeinsamen Gesundheits- und Sozialreform noch ne Steigerung "bewuste Eskalationen der Sachbearbeiter/Helfer, falsche Gerüchte gegenüber Dritten mit Verlust des sozialen Umfeldes, falsche Aussagen vor Gericht mit der Folge Verlust des Jobs und danach notwendige Behandlungen beim Seelenklempter = Schlicht Mobbing vom Feinsten" mit inzwischen schon einigen Todesfolgen.


----------



## Rygel (10. Mai 2010)

also steelbeton, ohne jetzt mal alles hier zu lesen kann ich dich ein wenig beruhigen. ich habe damals mal mit 5 leuten angefangen, von denen mittlerweile 3 WoW komplett den rücken gekehrt haben. wir anderen zwei daddeln noch gelegentlich, aber regelmäßig. ich kann von mir sagen dass ich es manchmal so schlimm hatte wie du (den ganzen tag an abends denken wenn es wieder auf die online-piste geht usw.), manchmal aber auch nicht. bei mir variiert das, je nachdem wieviel spaß ich grad dran habe bzw. wie viel zeit und engagement ich einbringe.

meine richtig ätzendste zeit hatte ich als ich noch aktiv geraidet habe: jeden tag im büro die zeit abgesessen und taktiken studiert bzw. gearverbesserungen ausgearbeitet und im raidforum getratscht, freunde belogen was ich denn in der zeit machen würde in der ich dann raiden war, telefon + türklingel ignorieren, abendessen am PC etc. ich fand das immer zum kotzen und war froh als sich der raid aufgelöst hat.

diese komische pflichtbewusstsein gegenüber der gilde und dem raid sowie das falsche gefühl von anerkennung wenn man zu viel zeit investiert, führen dazu das man vor seinem rechner vergammelt.

wenn irgendwann mal die server ausgehen wird einigen wohl ein licht aufgehen, der rest wird auf alternative games ausweichen ("du nicht nehmen kerze" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!). ich bin ja auch der festen überzeugung, dass JEDER, der/die zu viel zeit verzockt genug verstand besitzt um zu merken was er/sie da gerade tut. muss halt jeder selbst wissen wie viel schaden er seinem umfeld zufügen möchte.

und dann gibts da noch die armen vögel, die tagsüber still sind und/oder einstecken müssen, aber abends dann richtig auf die pauke hauen (sprich: deren soziales umfeld klein bis nichtexistent ist). aber das ist eine andere geschichte...


----------



## Sagmentus (10. Mai 2010)

Bei mir sieht das jetzt so aus:

Meine Noten haben sich schon vor meiner MMO-Zeit leicht verschlechtert. Wenn ich nichts gespielt hab, hab ich halt damals viel gelesen. Da frag ich mich: Wieso sis 5 Stunden am Tag lesen weniger süchtig als 5 Stunden WoW Spielen?
Ich hab mir selber die Elterliche Freigabe eingerichtet und da halt ich mich auch dran! 

Im Momen tbin ich auf dem Weg mich wieder zu verbessern, nur das schlimme ist: Wenn man dann mal wieder in einen Fach ne 4 geschreiben hat, reagieren manche Eltern über und schieben alles auf ich zitiere: "Dieses Spiel verblödet dich!Wie wärs mal mit lernen?!"
Dabie lerne ich wirklich viel neben WoW für meine Arbeiten und schreibe trotzdme Noten zwischen 2 und auch 4. (5 nicht, da würd ich sofort mein WoW Abo kündigen), nur manchmal fehlt mir einfach ein kleiner Teil den ich nicht gelernt hab so dass die Arbeit dann halt 4 wird.
Nur: *Das wär auch passiert wenn ich in der fehlenden Zeit irgendein Fantasy-Roman gelesen hab!(Was mich viel mehr fesseln kann als WoW)*.
Die aktuelle Elterngeneration ist auf das Thema einfach nicht genug sensibilsiert, dass sie mir die Onlinezeit einschränken, und ich dann erst recht jede Minute nutzen will!
Im Endeffekt spiel ich mit eingeschränkter Onlinezeit mehr WoW als mit unbegrenzter!


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> 4 Leute mit denen ich regelmäßig spiele kommen aus meinem direkten Umfeld, einige andere kenne ich mittlerweile auch persönlich und auch hinter jedem anderen Charakter sitzt ein Mensch.


Schau mal realistisch, bei wie vielen der spielenden User ist das wohl so? Ich glaube du bist da eher eine Ausnahme!



Lillyan schrieb:


> Trotz allem hab ich wenig Probleme damit mal nicht zu spielen.


Darum geht es doch garnicht, wie ich bereits mehrmals schrieb und der TE auch nur mitteilte, reagiert jeder Mensch auf jede Art von Sucht anderst!
Die Suchtgefährdung in einem verdunkeltem Zimmer, in dem man Jahre lang nur mit virtuell bekannten Leuten spielt, ist aber deffiniv vorhanden!
Du wirst nie erleben das ein Suchtkranker einen anderen Menschen mit den selben Probemen bekehren will... beide reden sich ein dass sie ja niemals süchtig sein können!



Lillyan schrieb:


> Jemand der jeden Abend in der Kneipe mit anderen Menschen sitzt und sich die Hucke vollsäuft wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch alkoholsüchtig sein, auch wenn andere Menschen anwesend sind. Das Argument ist also irgendwie seltsam.


Nun fängst du aber an mit Vorurteilen um dich zu werfen!
Wieso kann ich denn nicht abends in die Kneipe an der Ecke gehen und dort bei einem Bier oder Radler ein paar Runden Dart mit meinen Kumpels spielen?


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Uoden schrieb:


> Scheinbar denkst du, du spielst nur mit NPC's zusammen, ich jedenfalls bin mir bewusst dass sich hinter den Spielfiguren echte Menschen - jeder Altersklasse, jeder sozialen Schicht, jeder Religionszugehörigkeit und jeder Rasse - befinden.


 Heisst also, dass du nie random gehst, alle Leute aus deiner Gilde persöhnlich kennst und alle Leute die du nur per PC virtuell kennenlerntest genau so achtest wie eine Person die dir gegenüber steht.... alle Achtung von meiner Seite!



Uoden schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein anderes Hobby das so viele verschiedene Menschen einander näher bringt. Grade weil online die Vorurteile gegenüber Armen oder Ausländern etc ausgeblendet werden. Oder warum finden so viele Menschen ihre Lebenspartner in WoW? Mit Sicherheit nicht weil sie sich eine Beziehung mit einem NPC einbilden. Wir hatten dieses Jahr bereits 2 Gildentreffen und jetzt kommt der Knaller: da hab ich tatsächlich Bier und Kaffee gemeinsam mit realen Menschen getrunken. Erstaunlich oder? Und kann man eine Gilde nicht auch als Verein bezeichen in dem man sich berät, nicht nur über WoW sondern in vielen Gilden warscheinlich ausschliesslich über das RL?


Auch hierzu nocheinmal GZ, aber du hast nicht verstanden worum es dem TE geht, was er eigendlich mit seinem Tread mitteilen wollte!



Uoden schrieb:


> Ich versteh allgemein nicht warum man hier teilweise sofort als süchtig abgestempelt wird...


Wer hat dich denn abgestempelt, wer hat denn gesagt oder geschrieben dass du ebenfalls solche Probleme hast?
Es geht doch lediglich darum, dass solche Probleme auftreten können und auch real auftreten! 
Und der TE wollte nur dies mitteilen und mit seiner Erfahrung anderen Spielern helfen... mehr nicht!

Wer hat denn nun hier jemanden angegriffen?


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Nun fängst du aber an mit Vorurteilen um dich zu werfen!
> Wieso kann ich denn nicht abends in die Kneipe an der Ecke gehen und dort bei einem Bier oder Radler ein paar Runden Dart mit meinen Kumpels spielen?



Du hast aber bereits mit Vorurteilen angefangen!
Wieso kann ich denn nicht abends 1-2 Stunden spielen ohne gleich als im Kellerhockender Suchthaufen ohne menschliche Kontakte und dazu übergewicht zu gelten?

Siehst du langsam die Problematik?


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du hast aber bereits mit Vorurteilen angefangen!
> Wieso kann ich denn nicht abends 1-2 Stunden spielen ohne gleich als im Kellerhockender Suchthaufen ohne menschliche Kontakte und dazu übergewicht zu gelten?
> 
> Siehst du langsam die Problematik?


Da weder der TE noch ich je diese Behauptung aufgestellt haben, kann ich nicht verstehen was du von mir willst!


----------



## vicaut (10. Mai 2010)

Ich lese hier viel über Schulnoten usw. im Zusammenhang mit WoW. Offenbar spielen viele Jugendliche, und das in einem zu intensiven Ausmaß. 

Ein Raufsetzen der Freigabe auf 18 wäre sicher nicht so übel.

Zu meiner Person: Ich hab 15 Monate WoW gespielt und 3 Monate nach WotLK aufgehört. Ich hatte bis dahin meine Spielziele erreicht und wollte mir nicht immer wieder Neue setzen bzw. mir von Blizzard setzen lassen. Obwohl mein WoW Ende schon über 1 Jahr her ist besuche ich auch noch regelmässig WOW Seiten wie MMO oder Buffed, bzw. schaue im Arsenal nach, was ehem. Spielkollegen bis jetzt noch so geschafft haben. In meiner aktiven Zeit kam ich auf 5-6h Spielzeit pro Tag im Schnitt. Ich habe mir auch Gedanken gemacht was ich seit meinem Spielende versäumt hab: 4 Inis, 1 PvP Gebiet und 3 Raidinstanzen. Hätte ich bis heute weitergespielt hätte mich das weitere 150 &#8364; und viel Zeit gekostet. Find ich ist zu viel. Ich denke daher hab ich den richtigen Schritt rechtzeitig gesetzt.

Zum Thema Sucht: Ich würde jeden der hier der Meinung ist er ist NICHT WoW süchtig einmal bitten nur 1 Monat am Stück nicht zu spielen, und die Meisten werden sehen dass sie dazu nicht bereit sind (man könnte was versäumen (Raidprogression), das Gear der anderen wird in der Zwischenzeit besser als das Eigene -> man findet seltener Platz in Raidgruppen,...) - und da beginnt die Abhängigkeit!


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Schau mal realistisch, bei wie vielen der spielenden User ist das wohl so? Ich glaube du bist da eher eine Ausnahme!



Nö, habe in meiner Freundeskreis unter anderem 8 Leute (Jungen und Mädchen) die auch spielen. Manche davon sind zwar eher Zockerfreunde, aber ich kenne sie recht gut im RL. Das ist sogar bei ziemlich vielen so denke ich. Allein die vielen kleinen Gilden, die sich aus Rl kontakten zusammen gefunden haben und ihre 10er Raids machen.




normansky schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch garnicht, wie ich bereits mehrmals schrieb und der TE auch nur mitteilte, reagiert jeder Mensch auf jede Art von Sucht anderst!
> Die Suchtgefährdung in einem verdunkeltem Zimmer, in dem man Jahre lang nur mit virtuell bekannten Leuten spielt, ist aber deffiniv vorhanden!
> Du wirst nie erleben das ein Suchtkranker einen anderen Menschen mit den selben Probemen bekehren will... beide reden sich ein dass sie ja niemals süchtig sein können!



Muss nicht sein, es gibt auch Süchtige, die sich ihrer Sucht bewusst sind, es aber nicht öffentlich sagen.




normansky schrieb:


> Nun fängst du aber an mit Vorurteilen um dich zu werfen!
> Wieso kann ich denn nicht abends in die Kneipe an der Ecke gehen und dort bei einem Bier oder Radler ein paar Runden Dart mit meinen Kumpels spielen?



Sehe keine Vorurteile. Sie hat dasselbe getan wie du auch, es besteht die Möglichkeit Alkoholabhängiger zu werden, wenn man regelmäßig und häufig trinkt. Du hast geschrieben es besteht die Gefahr süchtig zu werden, wenn man häufig und lange spielt.


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

vicaut schrieb:


> Ich lese hier viel über Schulnoten usw. im Zusammenhang mit WoW. Offenbar spielen viele Jugendliche, und das in einem zu intensiven Ausmaß.
> 
> Ein Raufsetzen der Freigabe ab 18 wäre sicher nicht so übel.



Und wieso ? Was hat das mit den Schulnoten zu tun ? Was ist so falsch daran wenn man gute Noten hat und WoW spielt ? Ich verstehe den Sinn deines beitrages nicht. Bzw. die Begründung wieso man das Spiel auf 18 stufen sollte, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Sagmentus (10. Mai 2010)

vicaut schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sucht: Ich würde jeden der hier Meinung ist er ist NICHT WoW süchtig einmal bitten nur 1 Monat am Stück nicht zu spielen, und die Meisten werden sehen dass sie dazu nicht bereit sind (man könnte was versäumen (Raidprogression), das Gear der anderen wird in der Zwischenzeit besser als das Eigene -> man findet seltener Platz in Raidgruppen,...) - und da beginnt die Abhängigkeit!


Nachdem ich deinen Post gelesen hab ist mir richtig mulmig im bauch geworden und ich denke dass ist auch gut so!
Ich werde wenn mein Abo am 18.5. abläuft mindestens 1 Woche nicht spielen höchstens um kurz ins ah zu schauen.
Dann werden wir sehen wie es aussieht.


Ich danke dir für diesen Post.


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

vicaut schrieb:


> Ich lese hier viel über Schulnoten usw. im Zusammenhang mit WoW. Offenbar spielen viele Jugendliche, und das in einem zu intensiven Ausmaß.
> 
> Ein Raufsetzen der Freigabe ab 18 wäre sicher nicht so übel.
> 
> ...


Sehe ich eigendlich genauso!
Leider geht es momentan genau in die andre Richtung... wir hatten schon Leute in der Gilde, die erst 8 Jahre alt waren und immer behaupteten ihr TS würde nicht gehen, sie könnten nur zuhören!
Ein 10jähriger war sogar bei 3 wöchentlichen Raids bis 1Uhr dabei! Als wir das Alter rausbekamen wurde er gegangen!


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und wieso ? Was hat das mit den Schulnoten zu tun ? Was ist so falsch daran wenn man gute Noten hat und WoW spielt ? Ich verstehe den Sinn deines beitrages nicht. Bzw. die Begründung wieso man das Spiel auf 18 stufen sollte, verstehe ich nicht.


Du verstehst es nicht, weil du noch von Mama und Papa versorgt wirst... der TE ist weit älter und erfahrener wie du!
Wenn du so reagierst, und das nicht zum erstem mal in diesem Tread, dann sehe ich nur ein Kind ... das Angst davor hat, dass man ihm den Lolly wegnimmt!

Es geht nicht um dich als halbwegs Jugendlichen, wenn du damit klar kommst ist doch gut, dann hast du doch keine Probleme!
Aber mach dich nicht über andere Leute lustig, bei denen nun mal ein ernsthaftes Problem entstanden ist!


----------



## Sagmentus (10. Mai 2010)

Seh ich genauso normansky


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Da weder der TE noch ich je diese Behauptung aufgestellt haben, kann ich nicht verstehen was du von mir willst!



Erstmal will ich das du nen anderen Ton aufsetzt, thx!

Kennst du zwischen den Zeilen lesen? Ich glaube es ist nicht nötig diese Behauptung aufzustellen, jeder normale Mensch der WoW nur ein wenig kennt und es selber nicht spielt hat genau die Vorurteile, genau wie jeder Mensch solche Vorurteile gegenüber Kneippengänger hat...

Achja bevor du und andere wieder kommen mit "Dann spiel halt nen Monat nichtmehr" ich spiel schon deutlich länger als nen Monat nichtmehr :> ich les nur gern das buffed.de Forum, vorallem der Gott & die Welt teil :> Wenn Cata rauskommt fang ich evtl. wieder an mal schauen


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht, weil du noch von Mama und Papa versorgt wirst... der TE ist weit älter und erfahrener wie du!
> Wenn du so reagierst, und das nicht zum erstem mal in diesem Tread, dann sehe ich nur ein Kind ... das Angst davor hat, dass man ihm den Lolly wegnimmt!
> 
> Es geht nicht um dich als halbwegs Jugendlichen, wenn du damit klar kommst ist doch gut, dann hast du doch keine Probleme!
> Aber mach dich nicht über andere Leute lustig, bei denen nun mal ein ernsthaftes Problem entstanden ist!



Oha. Ich habe ganz normal nachgefragt, wie genau er da die Zusammenhänge sieht. Es war bestimmt nicht in meiner Absicht, mich über irgendetwas lustig zu machen. Weiss nicht was ich dir getan haben soll. Und wie man mich beurteilt kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden. Wenn du mich als Kind betitelst, dann hast du nun eine Diskussion mit einem Kind am Hals.


----------



## IstalkU (10. Mai 2010)

LANGWEILLIG, ich glaube ich habe ein Thema dieser Art (Schubladenkiste halt..^^) schon heute morgen gelesen. Du vergleichst WoW mit einer Droge und behauptest du wärest "clean", obwohl du immer noch trotz der 2 Jahre in einer WoW-Fanseite rumgammelst? 
Helf dir am bestern selbst, anstatt WoW-Spieler helfen zu wollen, die auf deine Hilfe gar nicht angewiesen sind und weiterhin gerne Spaß am Spielen haben möchten.


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Hört bitte mal auf alle die unter 18 sind als "Kinder" auszugrenzen... als ich noch 15 oder 16 war hat mich nichts mehr genervt als Leute die mir nachm Motto kamen "Bist halt noch jung hast eh keinen Plan vom Leben"... Ich glaube Jugendliche die das Spiel aktiv spielen können genauso gut wenn nicht sogar besser hier mitdiskutieren....


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Erstmal will ich das du nen anderen Ton aufsetzt, thx!



Ich wüsste wirklich nicht wie ich deinem Wunsch nachkommen kann, ich schreibe so wie ich rede und einen Ton schreiben kann meine Tastatur noch nicht!



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn du mich als Kind betitelst, dann hast du nun eine Diskussion mit einem Kind am Hals.


Sorry, so war das nicht gemeint!
Ich meinte damit lediglich, das man irgendwann anderst darüber denkt, spätestens wenn man sich Sorgen über seinen Haushalt machen muss.
Einen eigenen Haushalt mit Rechnungen wirst du sicherlich noch nicht bestreiten müssen, daher meine Äusserung!


----------



## vicaut (10. Mai 2010)

IstalkU schrieb:


> LANGWEILLIG, ich glaube ich habe ein Thema dieser Art (Schubladenkiste halt..^^) schon heute morgen gelesen. Du vergleichst WoW mit einer Droge und behauptest du wärest "clean", obwohl du immer noch trotz der 2 Jahre in einer WoW-Fanseite rumgammelst?
> Helf dir am bestern selbst, anstatt WoW-Spieler helfen zu wollen, die auf deine Hilfe gar nicht angewiesen sind und weiterhin gerne Spaß am Spielen haben möchten.



Wenn du so ein reifer Spieler bist der kein Suchtverhalten zeigt, warum liest du dann diesen Thread und kommentierst ihn?


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Oh mein Gott....

NC mehr zu dir echt...


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hört bitte mal auf alle die unter 18 sind als "Kinder" auszugrenzen... als ich noch 15 oder 16 war hat mich nichts mehr genervt als Leute die mir nachm Motto kamen "Bist halt noch jung hast eh keinen Plan vom Leben"... Ich glaube Jugendliche die das Spiel aktiv spielen können genauso gut wenn nicht sogar besser hier mitdiskutieren....


Ich glaube ein besseres Argument für meine bissherigen Posts konnte niemand bringen!
So eine Überheblichkeit schreit förmlich nach Klarstellung und diese kannst du hier seitenweise nachlesen!


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Sorry, so war das nicht gemeint!
> Ich meinte damit lediglich, das man irgendwann anderst darüber denkt, spätestens wenn man sich Sorgen über seinen Haushalt machen muss.
> Einen eigenen Haushalt mit Rechnungen wirst du sicherlich noch nicht bestreiten müssen, daher meine Äusserung!






normansky schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht, weil du noch von Mama und Papa versorgt wirst... der TE ist weit älter und erfahrener wie du!
> Wenn du so reagierst, und das nicht zum erstem mal in diesem Tread, *dann sehe ich nur ein Kind ... das Angst davor hat, dass man ihm den Lolly wegnimmt!*



Du meintest genau das. Denn das was du mir nun angeblich mitteilen wolltest, hättest du auch gerne freundlicher rüberbringen können. Das meint Thoor im Übrigen mit dem Ton. Des Weiteren würde ich gerne von dir erfahren, woher du das Wissen nimmst, wie viel Erfahrung ich habe bzw. wie viel ich vom Leben verstehe oder wie "reif" ich bin. Vorallem im Vergleich zum TE. Du kennst keinen von uns beiden persönlich und somit liegt es außerhalb deiner Möglichkeiten uns beide einzuschätzen.


----------



## Aratos (10. Mai 2010)

@ Kehlas: gz zum fullquote! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Ich frag mich grade ernsthaft ob du ein Troll (Nein ich meine nicht das Fabelwesen bevor du jetzt mit "Ich bin aber ein Mensch!" kommst...) bist....

Einfach mal alle die dir nicht passen als nichtswissend oder als Kinder hinzustellen ist schon armseelig... Du warst auch mal jung oder? Ich glaube du warst damals auch nicht der Meinung das du eh keine Ahnung hast vom Leben und das die lieben "Erwachsenen", wie sie sich gerne nennen, alles besser wissen....

Also, nochmal zum mitschreiben (hihi meine Tastatur kann schreiben hihi!) 

Ich habe nur gesagt das viele Leute (also Durschnittsleute, Hans und Petra wenn du mich verstehst ) Vorurteile gegenüber WoW-Spieler haben das sie alle kein Leben haben, nur im Keller hocken, übergewichtig sind etc. Klar soweit? Jedoch gibt es sehr viele Jugendliche und auch "Erwachsene" die ihr Leben durchaus im Griff haben und dieses Spiel als Hobby betrachten wie andere ihr Auto (Wie ich z.B. :-P)
Weiter im Text:

Genausoviele Leute haben Vorurteile gegenüber Leute die jeden Abend 1-2 Stunden in der Kneippe bei nem Bierchen und ner Zigarre zusammensitzen. "Hey der geht jeden Abend in die Kneipe und trinkt sein Bier, ders Alkoholiker!"

Ist jetzt echt nicht böse gemeint aber du hast schon seit meinem 1. Post kapiert was ich meine....


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du meintest genau das. Denn das was du mir nun angeblich mitteilen wolltest, hättest du auch gerne freundlicher rüberbringen können.



Soll ich dir noch einmal deine ersten Antworten hier im Tread zirtieren?
Das war keinesfalls so wie wir jetzt diskutieren, das war noch auf der untersten Schiene gestapelt!



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ... die Spielergemeinde von WoW als süchtige Zombies darzustellen, denen unbedingt geholfen werden muss ...
> 
> ... Dieser gesamte Mist um die Sucht bei WoW ist doch Unsinn...
> 
> ... Ein Prima Vorurteil, dass von medien geschaffen wurden. Sie haben es tatsächlich geschafft die gesamten WoW Spieler in der Öffentlichkeit blos zu stellen. Tolle Leistung...


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Tut mir leid für OT aber ich hatte grade ein brutales Deja vu o.O


* 218 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 52 Mitglieder, 166 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder *

Thoor,
Jiwari,
Zizl,
Hasal,
Kekstüte,
Van Chris89,
snowbehind,
Nachtstrom,
Horeb,
Winduric,
WortSport,
Träumerorci,
Arasouane,
Piefke^^,
Atiká,
vicaut,
Primalhead,
normansky,
Gnomagia,
Meneleus01,
Naicul,
InTheEnd,
Sam_Fischer,
Drol,
SentoXde,
Nandria,
Khortan,
Manotis,
Sapphirexd,
Sentenced-Dalvengyr,
Mitsu,
Elesmer,
FlerTheGangsta,
Yiraja,
Fightman,
Banthor" Kil´jaeden,
Sagmentus,
Bongoman,
Eregcun,
BvTcH3R,
Jenkins123,
Wostock,
Korben,
Arendex,
Wigel,
Crithappenz,
defi,
Shilou,
IstalkU,
Imperious,
Apeex,
Padomar
Das Thema scheint viele Leute zu interessieren >.> evtl. hat die WoW-Spielergemeinschaft doch n Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Soll ich dir noch einmal deine ersten Antworten hier im Tread zirtieren?
> Das war keinesfalls so wie wir jetzt diskutieren, das war noch auf der untersten Schiene gestapelt!



Ich bereue keine dieser Aussagen. Denn es stimmt, dass die WoW Spieler mittlerweile in eine Schublade gesteckt werden von dem Großteil der bevölkerung und das wurde durch die Medien und selbsernannte Experten ins Rollen gebracht. Und sowas macht mich wütend. Es macht mich wütend, wenn man als etwas abgestempelt wird, was man nicht ist.

Außerdem wusste ich am Anfang nicht wirklich was der TE bezwecken wollte. Erst als er dann von der Selbsthilfegruppe angefangen hat, habe ich verstanden, was für einen Zweck er hinter seinen Thread sieht. Ich hatte den Thread als sinnlos betitelt, da es nichts bringt, sich als Einzelner Typ aus dem Internet hinzustellen. Eine Selbsthilfegruppe ist etwas anderes und sie kann sehr nützlich sein, leider hat er dies aber erst später geschrieben.


----------



## vicaut (10. Mai 2010)

Hier der Wiki Eintrag zum Thema Sucht in WoW. Trifft das Problem genau, wie ich meine:


Der virtuelle Charakter des Spielers wird in _World of Warcraft_ durch Erfahrungspunkte und neue Gegenstände immer stärker. Mit steigender Spieldauer wird die eigene Figur immer wertvoller, so dass das Aufhören zunehmend schwerer fallen kann. Die Pflege und Weiterentwicklung der virtuellen Spielfigur, das Ansammeln von Erfahrungen und Ausstattung und das Erreichen höherer Rangstufen kann Gefühle von Stolz, Selbstvertrauen und Erfolg vermitteln. Durch kontinuierliches Spielen kann man die eigene Reputation aufbauen und die Respektbezeugungen anderer Mitspieler schenken Aufmerksamkeit und ermöglichen ein Gefühl von Zusammengehörigkeit. Hierdurch entstehen emotionale Bindungen an die Spielewelt.

 Selbst wenn das Stufenmaximum von 80 Punkten erreicht ist, kann man sich auf die Suche nach speziellen Gegenständen begeben, um den Spielcharakter noch weiter zu verbessern. Einige dieser Gegenstände sind so selten, dass man zum Teil Monate auf die Suche gehen kann. Vom Spielehersteller werden zudem ständig neue Items und Aufgaben ins Spiel gebracht. Dadurch hat man nie ‚alles‘ erreicht – es gibt immer Gegenstände, die noch seltener sind und die man noch nicht besitzt, oder Erfolge, die noch nicht geschafft sind. Das eingebaute Belohnungssystem des Spiels fördert den Wunsch nach immer weiteren Erfahrungen und Erfolgen. Das Spiel endet nie. Dies kann bei bestimmten Persönlichkeitstypen zu einer Verhaltenssucht führen.

 Ebenso wurde festgestellt, dass das Teilnehmen an Gilden und das gemeinsame Lösen von Aufgaben bei _World of Warcraft_ einen tendenziell abhängigkeitsfördernden Charakter aufweist. Mehrere Spieler müssen sich in der virtuellen Welt verabreden, um Spielaufgaben gemeinsam zu lösen, die man alleine nicht bewältigen kann. Einerseits werden dadurch Teamfähigkeit, Kooperation und gegenseitiges Vertrauen gefördert, es kann durch diese gegenseitige Abhängigkeit aber auch sozialer Druck entstehen. Da sich eine Spielgruppe auf einen Zeitpunkt einigen muss, zu dem alle gleichzeitig online sind, kann es geschehen, dass die geforderte Disziplin den Tagesablauf bestimmt und alles andere um die Spielzeit herum geplant wird.

 Außerdem besteht die nicht endende Möglichkeit, sich mit anderen Spielteilnehmern zu vergleichen und zu messen. Viele Gilden spielen nach professionell organisierten Plänen und setzen sich hohe Ziele hinsichtlich der zu erledigenden Aufgaben. Ehrgeizige Teilnehmer richten daher den eigenen Alltag an diesen Planungen aus. Für die Aufnahme in manche Gilden gibt es komplexe Bewerbungsverfahren, die das Ansehen verdeutlichen, das diesen sozialen Gruppierungen zugemessen wird.

 Dadurch, dass die Welt von _World of Warcraft_ rund um die Uhr existiert und sich permanent weiterentwickelt, kann bei Spielern das Gefühl entstehen, etwas zu verpassen, oder den Anschluss an die Mitspieler zu verlieren, während sie nicht online sind.


----------



## IstalkU (10. Mai 2010)

vicaut schrieb:


> Wenn du so ein reifer Spieler bist der kein Suchtverhalten zeigt, warum liest du dann diesen Thread und kommentierst ihn?



Weil mir langweillig ist und ich gehofft hatte dass mich dieser Thread unterhält.
btw Erfinde nie mehr als gesagt wurde "reifer Spieler, kein Suchtverhalten", ich war voriges Jahr 'n derbes Kellerkind. xD
Jedoch widerspricht sich der Schreiber sehr stark, so dass ich meinen Senf dazugeben musste.


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Wenn ihr schon mit Studien & Wiki anfangen wollt, ihr wisst schon das Leute die wirklich WoW-Süchtig sind auch in anderen Bereichen (Drogen, Alkohol, TV etc) stark suchtgefährdet sind?


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grade ernsthaft ob du ein Troll (Nein ich meine nicht das Fabelwesen bevor du jetzt mit "Ich bin aber ein Mensch!" kommst...) bist....


Hast Recht... ich habe weder grüne Haut noch lange Ohren^^



Thoor schrieb:


> Einfach mal alle die dir nicht passen als nichtswissend oder als Kinder hinzustellen ist schon armseelig...


Wo hab ich das denn getahn, ich lese das Alter im Profil und sehe an den Argumenten ob jemand selber Geld verdient oder von den Eltern lebt!
Mein Großer ist nun auch 15 Jahre alt, ich kann mich durchaus in das Alter noch reinversetzen und meine Bengels besaufen sich nicht und sitzen auch nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner.
All das liegt aber nicht am WoW und aucht nicht am Alter, das liegt in erster Linie an den Eltern! Meine Frau ist vor Jahren gestorben und ich erziehe meine 2 Bengels allein und das mit Argumenten und mit Vorbild! Wenn Eltern selber nur vorm Rechner sitzen, dann werden die ihren Kindern nie klarmachen können das man süchtig werden kann!
Es gibt tausende Familien, wo genau das der Fall ist, wo bereits Kinder mit WoW aufwachsen... aber ich glaube jetzt gehe ich zu weit in die Materie ein!



Thoor schrieb:


> Du warst auch mal jung oder? Ich glaube du warst damals auch nicht der Meinung das du eh keine Ahnung hast vom Leben und das die lieben "Erwachsenen", wie sie sich gerne nennen, alles besser wissen....



Ich gehe mit meinen Bengels zu Feten... passt mir eigendlich nicht so in den Kram, aber wir sind eine Männerwirtschaft^^



Thoor schrieb:


> Also, nochmal zum mitschreiben (hihi meine Tastatur kann schreiben hihi!)
> 
> Ich habe nur gesagt das viele Leute (also Durschnittsleute, Hans und Petra wenn du mich verstehst ) Vorurteile gegenüber WoW-Spieler haben das sie alle kein Leben haben, nur im Keller hocken, übergewichtig sind etc. Klar soweit? Jedoch gibt es sehr viele Jugendliche und auch "Erwachsene" die ihr Leben durchaus im Griff haben...



Ich denke mal zumindest darin sehen wir eine Gemeinsamkeit, aber ich hatte auch nie etwas anderes geschrieben!
Es geht nur darum, dass eine solche Gefahr besteht und dass bereits zig glaubwürdige Fälle bekannt sind. 

*EDIT:
*


Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon mit Studien & Wiki anfangen wollt, ihr wisst schon das Leute die wirklich WoW-Süchtig sind auch in anderen Bereichen (Drogen, Alkohol, TV etc) stark suchtgefährdet sind?


Wieder ein Eigentor... das steht schon seitenweise hier im Tread...


----------



## NarYethz (10. Mai 2010)

hab früher auch recht viel gespielt und bin ebenfalls durchgefallen (9.klasse gymnasium^^) aber das durchfallen hat mir gut getan, ich mach zwischendrin immer mal wieder pausen, weils entweder in der gilde net rund läuft und es mir zu aufwendig is, was neues zu suchen oder ich mir zwar hin und wieder denk "joa jetz ne runde wow" dann anfange und mir nach 30min denke "boa i-wie gar kein bock mehr.. raiden dauert mir zu lang, allein das suchen schon - nervig. pvp? kannste knicken, hab weder gutes equip, noch skill, noch lust mir von 'zomfg, imba 2,5k rating roxxor'-rogues/druiden/hexern/sonstwas die nase zu polieren zu lassen.. mh twinken? mh ja n bisschen, warum nich? - 30min später - boa kein bock mehr" und wieder offline^^ viele werden jetze sagen, ja das rendiert die 13 euro im monat doch nich dann, spar dir die kohle! ... naja einerseits möcht ich natürlich in die internationale wirtschaft investieren *hust* andererseits denk ich mir, wenn ich mir n kasten bier kaufen würde, käm ich aufs selbe und hätte womöglich weniger davon und bevoooor ich mir den schrott im fernsehen gebe (abgesehen von superdienstag auf pro7 und die hin-und-wieder-blockbuster am sonntag) zocke ich lieber n bisschen oder stöber i-wo auf youtube rum.. weniger bildung bekomm ich dort auch nich..
also fazit: ich find wow okay in nem bestimmten rahmen, kann bei mir sagen, dass es sich recht gesund eingependelt hat.. höhepunkt der gefühle war mit wotlk: 2x die woche für 3-4h raiden, vorm lichking stehen und zufrieden sein.. und sonst is man halt hier und da mal 1-2h online oder vllt wenn man mal richtig drin is im zocken mit freunden, dann vllt sogar ma 4h so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wer trotz wow noch super freunde hat, weggeht und wow nur als ersatz für fernseher sieht, braucht sich meiner meinung nach keine sorgen machen.
abschließend möcht ich dir noch glückwünschen, steelbeton, dassu dein leben aufgeräumt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is wohl besser so ^-^
gruß


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Hast Recht... ich habe weder grüne Haut noch lange Ohren^^

*Alles andere wäre auch nicht gesunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Wo hab ich das denn getahn, ich lese das Alter im Profil und sehe an den Argumenten ob jemand selber Geld verdient oder von den Eltern lebt!
Mein Großer ist nun auch 15 Jahre alt, ich kann mich durchaus in das Alter noch reinversetzen und meine Bengels besaufen sich nicht und sitzen auch nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner.
All das liegt aber nicht am WoW und aucht nicht am Alter, das liegt in erster Linie an den Eltern! Meine Frau ist vor Jahren gestorben und ich erziehe meine 2 Bengels allein und das mit Argumenten und mit Vorbild! Wenn Eltern selber nur vorm Rechner sitzen, dann werden die ihren Kindern nie klarmachen können das man süchtig werden kann!
Es gibt tausende Familien, wo genau das der Fall ist, wo bereits Kinder mit WoW aufwachsen... aber ich glaube jetzt gehe ich zu weit in die Materie ein!

*Ja sicher gibt es das, doch nicht alle sind so... es gibt durchaus Famillien wo die Kinder mit 14/15 WoW spielen und trotzdem n Leben haben... Ich persönlich denke die Gefahr beginnt dann wenn auch die Eltern wirklich aktiv spielen... :O*



Ich gehe mit meinen Bengels zu Feten... passt mit eigendlich nicht so in den Kram, aber wir sind eine Männerwirtschaft^^
*
39-15 = *kopfkratz* 24.... hmm geht eigentlich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich stell mir grade vor wie mein Vater mit mir feiern geht und es läuft mir eiskalt den Rücken runter :x*

Ich denke mal zumindest darin sehen wir eine Gemeinsamkeit, aber ich hatte auch nie etwas anderes geschrieben!
Es geht nur darum, dass eine solche Gefahr besteht und dass bereits zig glaubwürdige Fälle bekannt sind.

*Sicher besteht eine Gefahr, doch deswegen das Spiel zu verteufeln wie es einige hier tun ist keine Lösung... Zitat: "Nicht Waffen töten Menschen, Menschen töten Menschen"*

In dem Sinne

Over & Out :>


----------



## Arasouane (10. Mai 2010)

Warum ist es so schlimm zu sagen, dass ein <20 Jähriger weniger Lebenserfahrung hat? 
Ist einfach so. Irgendwie lustig, dass gerade WoW-Spieler das net verstehen wollen. Klar, ein lvl20 is gleich stark wie ein lvl 60 *hust.

Wisst ihr, klar gibt es schreckliche Schiksalschläge, die einen rasant reifen lassen und auch gibt es unreflektierte volldeppen, die mit 50 reine holzköpfe sind, aber ich geh hier nicht von dieser minderheit aus.

Und wie ich mich abkotzen konnte über die 30jährigen pseudo-erwachsenen, die sich so verhalten haben. Aber jetzt, wo ich selbst so alt bin, denke ich nur: verdammt, wie sie recht hatten.

Wer 15 jahre älter ist hat in der Egel 15 JAhre mehr erlebt - fast doppelt soviel. Und ihr wollt jetzt nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass das keinen Unterschied macht?

Ich flame in meinem Leben keine älteren Leute, die zurecht mehr Erfahrung haben. Ich versuch zu lernen von Ihnen. So wie ich einen Erfahrenen Mitspieler frage, wie ich mich verbessern kann.
Und wenn mir ein 50 Jähriger sagt, ich solle bei einem bestimmten Thema/Verhalten/Absicht/Tätigkeit vorsichtig sein, dann nehm ich das ernst. 

Noch was: Eurer Verhalten auf Alters-Differenzierung ist im Endeffekt vergleichbar mit dem Iditoischen Verhalten der FIrmen heutzutage, die lieber 3 Junge leute einstellen als einen 50 Jährigen. 
Gottseidank ändert sich das bald in allen gesellschaftlichen Schichten. Ein 50 jahriger kostet zwar mehr, aber die 3 jungen Klopfer verheizen durch ihre Fehler in Summe das x-fache. 

Es ist einfach dumm (dumm ist, wer dummes tut: Forrest Gump^^), immer und immer wieder Lehrgeld zu zahlen, nur weil man den Erfahrungsschatz der älteren nicht anzapfen will - aus Egogründen.

Lg


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sicher besteht eine Gefahr, doch deswegen das Spiel zu verteufeln wie es einige hier tun ist keine Lösung...



Jetzt haben wir endlich den Kern unserer Postings gefunden^^

Aber glaub mir, weder der TE noch ich haben hier je so etwas behauptet!


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Warum ist es so schlimm zu sagen, dass ein <20 Jähriger weniger Lebenserfahrung hat?
> Ist einfach so. Irgendwie lustig, dass gerade WoW-Spieler das net verstehen wollen. Klar, ein lvl20 is gleich stark wie ein lvl 60 *hust.
> 
> Wisst ihr, klar gibt es schreckliche Schiksalschläge, die einen rasant reifen lassen und auch gibt es unreflektierte volldeppen, die mit 50 reine holzköpfe sind, aber ich geh hier nicht von dieser minderheit aus.
> ...



Das hat hier keiner behauptet. Es ist aber dennoch kein Grund, deswegen sämtliche Meinungen von Leuten von 18 Jahren oder niedriger als "lächerlich" oder Ähnliches darzustellen, nur weil man Älter ist. Das man mehr Lebenserfahrung hat ist doch wohl klar, aber dann sollte man ja auch genug Erfahrung haben um zu wissen, dass man jede Meinung aktzeptieren und respektieren sollte und wenn man das trotz der hohen Lebenserfahrung nicht weiss, dann hat man schon den ersten bereich gefunden, indem Lebenserfahrung überhaupt keine Rolle mehr spielt, wenn man es nicht versteht.

Man sollte sein eigenes Wissen nie über das eines anderen Stellen, denn man kann nie in das Innere eines anderen hineinblicken. Ich würde nie behaupten schlauer zu sein als sonst irgendjemand, denn in diesem moment wäre ich dumm, denn wer intelligent ist, der hat es auch nicht nötig, diese Intelligenz über die von anderen zu stellen. Des Weiteren lernt man nie aus. Das sagt mir mein Opa immer wieder, man kann manchmal von einem Jüngeren Wesen mehr lernen, als von einem Alten Hasen - und umgekehrt. Beide haben Meinungen die respektiert werden sollten, unabhängig vom Alter.


Aber wir kommen hier ein wenig vom Thema ab. Mich würde einmal interessieren, wie viele sich nun bei dieser Selbsthilfegruppe gemeldet haben.


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit eigentlich nicht dich oder den TE, aber zu was WoW-Sucht führen kann sehen wir btw grade im "WoW-Opfer" Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Arasouane (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> *Sicher besteht eine Gefahr, doch deswegen das Spiel zu verteufeln wie es einige hier tun ist keine Lösung... Zitat: "Nicht Waffen töten Menschen, Menschen töten Menschen"*



Nicht ganz richtig. Es geht um Tötungshemmung, die bei ganz normalen Menschen durch eine Waffe heruntergesetzt werden kann. Unter Waffe meine ich einen Gegenstand, der nur zum Töten angefertigt wurde. 

Lg


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Es geht um Tötungshemmung, die bei ganz normalen Menschen durch eine Waffe heruntergesetzt werden kann. Unter Waffe meine ich einen Gegenstand, der nur zum Töten angefertigt wurde.
> 
> Lg



Ach Leute jetzt macht es doch nicht so schwer ._. ihr wisst genau was ich meine....


----------



## Annovella (10. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso müssen diverse Persönlichkeiten immer zwanghaft versuchen, die Spielergemeinde von WoW als süchtige Zombies darzustellen, denen unbedingt geholfen werden muss ? Dieser gesamte Mist um die Sucht bei WoW ist doch Unsinn. Ein Prima Vorurteil, dass von medien geschaffen wurden. Sie haben es tatsächlich geschafft die gesamten WoW Spieler in der Öffentlichkeit blos zu stellen. Tolle Leistung...
> 
> Hier muss keiner gerettet werden, lieber TE. und wenn jemand wirklich Probleme hat, wird so ein Thread nichts ändern.




Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Warum ist es so schlimm zu sagen, dass ein <20 Jähriger weniger Lebenserfahrung hat?
> Ist einfach so. Irgendwie lustig, dass gerade WoW-Spieler das net verstehen wollen. Klar, ein lvl20 is gleich stark wie ein lvl 60 *hust.
> 
> Wisst ihr, klar gibt es schreckliche Schiksalschläge, die einen rasant reifen lassen und auch gibt es unreflektierte volldeppen, die mit 50 reine holzköpfe sind, aber ich geh hier nicht von dieser minderheit aus.
> ...


Das unterschreibe ich sofort und habe es selber bei mir in der Firma erlebt!
Lebenserfahrung lässt sich nicht bezahlen oder ersetzen, ich wollte als Jugendlicher auch nie wahrhaben das dies so ist!

Der TE hat nun diese Erfahrung machen müssen, er wollte niemanden mit schlauen Sprüchen kommen oder belehren, er wollte nur seine Erfahrung berichten!


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


Dann hast du dir weder die Mühe gemacht hier zu lesen geschweige denn aus der Diskussion eine Meinung zu erschleißen... deine Meinung bestand bereits vor deinem Posting!


----------



## Jester (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Wo hab ich das denn getahn, ich lese das Alter im Profil und sehe an den Argumenten ob jemand selber Geld verdient oder von den Eltern lebt!
> Mein Großer ist nun auch 15 Jahre alt, ich kann mich durchaus in das Alter noch reinversetzen und meine Bengels besaufen sich nicht und sitzen auch nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner.



Oh Man...
Erstmal:
Vom Alter des Users auf seine geistige Reife zu schließen lässt eher schwere Zweifel an deiner geistigen Reife aufkommen...
Auch kenn ich viele Jugendliche, die zwar das Glück haben, bei liebenden Eltern aufzuwachsen, die aber trotzdem mit 16 schon kleinere Jobs haben müssen, teils auch schon "richtige". (Soweit es ihnen möglich ist.) Ihre Familien haben eben wenig Geld und da sind die Jugendlichen dann genauso in die Haushaltsführung und das Plagen mit Rechnungen usw. integriert wie die Eltern!

Ich wollte jetzt auch nicht alle von den Beiträgen deinerseits zitieren, die mich störten, deswegen werd ich einfach auf einige Punkte eingehen, die du nanntest.
WoW ab 18?! Sei bitte realistisch, das würde Nichts ändern! Flamer und Idioten gibt es jetzt, es würde sie geben, wenn WoW ab 99 wäre und es wird sie geben, bis der letzte Server runterfährt. Punkt. 
Und ob man Flamer ist oder nicht hat auch Nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.

Und natürlich haben Ältere mehr Lebenserfahrung und sind weiser usw., ich versteh aber nicht, weshalb sie dadurch kompetenter in dieser Diskussion sein sollen?!


----------



## Arasouane (10. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das hat hier keiner behauptet. Es ist aber dennoch kein Grund, deswegen sämtliche Meinungen von Leuten von 18 Jahren oder niedriger als "lächerlich" oder Ähnliches darzustellen, nur weil man Älter ist. Das man mehr Lebenserfahrung hat ist doch wohl klar, aber dann sollte man ja auch genug Erfahrung haben um zu wissen, dass man jede Meinung aktzeptieren und respektieren sollte und wenn man das trotz der hohen Lebenserfahrung nicht weiss, dann hat man schon den ersten bereich gefunden, indem Lebenserfahrung überhaupt keine Rolle mehr spielt, wenn man es nicht versteht.
> 
> Man sollte sein eigenes Wissen nie über das eines anderen Stellen, denn man kann nie in das Innere eines anderen hineinblicken. Ich würde nie behaupten schlauer zu sein als sonst irgendjemand, denn in diesem moment wäre ich dumm, denn wer intelligent ist, der hat es auch nicht nötig, diese Intelligenz über die von anderen zu stellen. Des Weiteren lernt man nie aus. Das sagt mir mein Opa immer wieder, man kann manchmal von einem Jüngeren Wesen mehr lernen, als von einem Alten Hasen - und umgekehrt. Beide haben Meinungen die respektiert werden sollten, unabhängig vom Alter.
> 
> ...



Huch, was soll ich sagen: Ich hab noch nie soviel gelernt wie in den letzten 2 Jahren. Und zwar von meiner Tochter. Diese Gelassenheit im Leben. Diese Natürlichkeit der Emotion. Pfuhhh....das kann mir keine alter Hase "erklären", das erlebt man einfach.

Ebenso hab ich von meinen jungen WoW-Kollegen wieder gelernt, was ich verlernt hab: riskieren und sich was zutrauen. ICh war so eingeschüchtert von einem Tyranischem Chef, dass ich unebwusst mir nichtmal das Tanken zugetraut hab. Die jungen sagten:"Alter, mach dir keinen kopf, mach einfach. Scheiss aufs failen!". Das hab ich in die Arbeit mitgenommen und bäm, seitdem flutscht es wieder

Aber ja, da hab ich noch schwächen: Wenn jemand so schwach argumentiert, dass man daraus sein Alter ableiten kann (wo man ebenso daneben liegen kann^^) dann kann ich ihn nicht ernst nehmen. Sorry. Wenn der dann noch groß auf die Pauke haut, dann könnte ich - ja - erhaben die Schnauze halten. Kann ich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Der TE hat nun diese Erfahrung machen müssen, er wollte niemanden mit schlauen Sprüchen kommen oder belehren, er wollte nur seine Erfahrung berichten!



genau

Ich hab tiefsten Respekt vorm TE, dass er sich dieser Community stellt und wenn er nur einem damit helfen kann-->TOP!

Ich hab 

Lg


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Huch, was soll ich sagen: Ich hab noch nie soviel gelernt wie in den letzten 2 Jahren. Und zwar von meiner Tochter. Diese Gelassenheit im Leben. Diese Natürlichkeit der Emotion. Pfuhhh....das kann mir keine alter Hase "erklären", das erlebt man einfach.
> 
> Ebenso hab ich von meinen jungen WoW-Kollegen wieder gelernt, was ich verlernt hab: riskieren und sich was zutrauen. ICh war so eingeschüchtert von einem Tyranischem Chef, dass ich unebwusst mir nichtmal das Tanken zugetraut hab. Die jungen sagten:"Alter, mach dir keinen kopf, mach einfach. Scheiss aufs failen!". Das hab ich in die Arbeit mitgenommen und bäm, seitdem flutscht es wieder
> 
> ...



Wenn du mich mit "schwach argumentieren" meinst, dann bitte. Ich sage nur meine Meinung. Konnte ich jetzt nicht richtig erkennen ob du mich damit ansprechen willst. Ist der TE eigentlich noch hier ? Es würde mich WIRKLICH ernsthaft interessieren, ob hierbei etwas Produktives hinenbei herauskommt.


----------



## normansky (10. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Oh Man...
> Erstmal:
> Vom Alter des Users auf seine geistige Reife zu schließen lässt eher schwere Zweifel an deiner geistigen Reife aufkommen...
> Auch kenn ich viele Jugendliche, die zwar das Glück haben, bei liebenden Eltern aufzuwachsen, die aber trotzdem mit 16 schon kleinere Jobs haben müssen, teils auch schon "richtige". (Soweit es ihnen möglich ist.) Ihre Familien haben eben wenig Geld und da sind die Jugendlichen dann genauso in die Haushaltsführung und das Plagen mit Rechnungen usw. integriert wie die Eltern!
> ...


Du hast doch nichtmal den Kernpunkt des TE erkannt... du hast nichtmal die Hälfte der Treads gelesen... du laberst Müll des Postings wegen!?

Hast du überhaupt den Werdegang dieser Diskussion mitgelesen? Weisst du überhaupt was der TE und viele andere Spieler und EX-Spieler hier geschrieben haben... kennst du deren Erfahrungen? Oder wolltest du nur mal etwas schreiben?


----------



## Arasouane (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir endlich den Kern unserer Postings gefunden^^
> 
> Aber glaub mir, weder der TE noch ich haben hier je so etwas behauptet!



Ich behaupte es aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, ohne Scherz. Ich spiele jetzt 2.5 Jahre, hatte auch so meine Schwierigkeiten mit dem WoW'chen, aber ich halte es nach wie vor für unheimlich gefährlich - auch wenn ich positive Apsekte erkennen kann. 
Weil ich in Gilden war und dort gesehen hab, egal ob raidgilde, sozio-gilde, vorallem die Raider und GIldenleiter hab gezockt ohne Ende. Ich hab zu oft sehen müssen, wie eine neues Hobby im Keller verschwunden is, die neue freundin nicht mehr da is, nach 1 monat "endlich" WoW ende der gildenkolege zurückkommt und mehr spielt als vorher. 

Ich kann auch keine WoW-Pärchen mehr sehen, wo ich mir nach nem Monat Vertrauensphase die Frau gesteht, dass sie wegen ihm spielt, aber lieber gern mal wieder Urlaub machen würde oder schick essen.

Sorry, aber in meiner WoW-Welt muss ich sagen 7/10 haben es NICHT unter Kontrolle. Daher darf ich schon das Spiel verteufeln. 

Deshalb freut mich der Thread so und applaudiere dem TE. Hoffentlich bringt er einige zum Nachdenken. 

Lg


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

Normansky, ohne dich persönlich angreifen zu wollen, aber du willst mir/uns hier etwas von geistiger Reife und Lebenserfahrung erzählen, aber stempelst alles, was nicht deiner Meinung entspricht als "Müll" ab. Das ist kontraproduktiv für eine Diskussion und nebenbei überhaupt nicht nett. Alles was du damit tust ist zu provozieren und Streiterein herauf zu beschwören. Geh doch lieber auf seinen Text ein, anstatt es als "Müll" abzustempeln.


----------



## Jester (10. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Du hast doch nichtmal den Kernpunkt des TE erkannt... du hast nichtmal die Hälfte der Treads gelesen... du laberst Müll des Postings wegen!?
> 
> Hast du überhaupt den Werdegang dieser Diskussion mitgelesen? Weisst du überhaupt was der TE und viele andere Spieler und EX-Spieler hier geschrieben haben... kennst du deren Erfahrungen? Oder wolltest du nur mal etwas schreiben?




Meine Meinung bzw. Erfahrungen zu dem Thema des TEs hab ich auf Seite 14 kundgetan.
Gerade eben bezog ich mich weder auf den TE noch auf irgendwen Anders als auf dich.
Das hatte nichts mit dem Thread zu tun, sondern nur ganz Allgemein zu deinen Aussagen über Jugendliche usw.


----------



## Xilibili (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bin selber ein relativer EX-Wowler hab zwar nicht so übertrieben gespielt,
meine Eltern haben mich vor dem schlimmsten bewahrt.
ca. 2 Stunden pro Tag habs nur 1 Jahr gezockt bis 
Level 74 dann kein Bock mehr auf Questen.
Bin seit einem Jahr Semi-Clean, abgesehen von den 7 Tagen halt.

Hab aber ein ähnliches Empfinden wie du.
Wenn ich vor dem PC sitze gehe ich ab und zu
mal auf Buffed und ich höre den Buffed-Cast jede Woche.
Nicht das ich ansonsten denn ganzen Tag am PC sitze.

Ich fühle mich teilweise, aber wirklich als WoW Leiche...
Ich habe keine wirkliche interesse mehr an dem Spiel, 
um das klarzustellen! Ich habe 7 Tage geschenkt
bekommen hab nach 3 wieder aufgehört, weil 
es einfach LANGWEILIG war. 

Dann kommen wieder die Gedanken wie schön/lustig 
es doch mit den Gildenkameraden war.
Ich Surfe im Internt in irgendwelchen Foren,
okay das wird auch immer weniger, aber irgendwie komme 
ich nicht richtig los. 

Fazit: 
WoW war eine schöne Zeit für mich Gilde usw.
ich habe ein normales Leben genung Freunde´,
mal Streit alles normal und aus meiner Sicht keine 
psychologischen Probleme.
Das einzige was mich verwundert 
ist das, wenn ich zb. nix zu tun habe meine 
Gedanken schweifen lasse Ende ich ab 
und zu bei WoW und Umfeld...


----------



## Casp (10. Mai 2010)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> Du sagst Du hast mit 15 angefangen und warst dann offensichtlich recht schnell in der Falle. Da frage ich mich (grade als Mutter) wo bitte waren Deine Eltern??? Ich kontrolliere nun nicht jede Minute was mein Kurzer am Rechner treibt, aber ich behalte seine Zeiten und die Spiele im Auge, schreite rechtzeitig ein wenn nötig. Und wenn ich sage "Rechner aus", dann is Rechner aus, ohne Geschrei und Ausraster. Wenn man das von Anfang an durch zieht klappt es auch später.
> Ansonsten Glückwunsch das Du es geschafft hast, das nächste Mal wende Dich an Freunde und Familie und nimm Deine Eltern in die Pflicht.



Ich habe auch mit 15 Jahren bereits angefangen zu spielen, meine Eltern waren übrigens beide arbeiten. 
Mich freut es, wenn es dir gelingt, rechtzeitig einzuschreiten und immer die Computerzeiten im Auge zu behalten, aber vielen fehlt einfach diese Möglichkeit.


----------



## Hubautz (10. Mai 2010)

Heute wollte ich nur „eben mal einloggen um eine hero zu machen"  Warteschleife (als Heiler) 14 Minuten. Als dann die Gruppe bereit war musste ein DD off, weil es Essen gab. 3 Minuten später war ein neuer da.  Der Tank war Pala, nach seinem Equip offensichtlich grad eben 80 geworden und hat erst mal die halbe Instanz gepullt. Nach den ersten 4 Mobgruppen (die er auf einmal gepullt hatte) hab ich mich zum Trinken hingesetzt. Er ist weitergelaufen und dann natürlich gestorben, weil mir das zu blöd war. Unter wüsten präpubertierenden  Beleidigungen hat er dann die Gruppe verlassen. Wir haben dann etwa 7 oder 9 Minuten auf den nächsten Tank gewartet. Derweil waren dummerweise 2 von 3 DD afk und das irgendwie dauerhaft. Dem neuen Tank war das dann auch zu blöd und er ist gegangen. 

Fazit: knapp eine Stunde online gewesen ohne irgendetwas zu Ende gebracht zu haben, geschweige denn, Spaß gehabt zu haben.

Fazit: Ja, man verzockt sein Leben.

Wenn jeder nur so lange online wäre, wie er/sie tatsächlich Spaß an der Sache hat und dann etwas anderes, sinnvolleres täte wäre das alles halb so schlimm.


----------



## LaVerne (11. Mai 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Noch was: Eurer Verhalten auf Alters-Differenzierung ist im Endeffekt vergleichbar mit dem Iditoischen Verhalten der FIrmen heutzutage, die lieber 3 Junge leute einstellen als einen 50 Jährigen.
> Gottseidank ändert sich das bald in allen gesellschaftlichen Schichten. Ein 50 jahriger kostet zwar mehr, aber die 3 jungen Klopfer verheizen durch ihre Fehler in Summe das x-fache.



Die Mischung macht's. Es gibt festgefahrene Strukturen, die nur aus der "Altersgewohnheit" beibehalten werden (getreu dem Motto: "Haben wir immer so gemacht - und jetzt kommt da so ein Grünschnabel und will mir erzählen, das es auch anders geht!"). Wer sich nur auf seine "Erfahrung" beruft und dabei nicht gewillt ist, sich zumindest mit neuen Errungenschaften auseinanderzusetzen, der hat eigentlich schon verloren. 
Bei den "Älteren" ist es meist der Unwillen (oder die Unfähigkeit), immer wieder neu zu lernen, was im Berufsleben gerade bei der derzeitigen technologischen Entwicklung sehr schnell dazu führen kann, daß man plötzlich zum "Alteisen" gehört (siehe Computerentwicklung: Wer sich da nicht umgewöhnen konnte oder wollte, hatte innerhalb kürzester Zeit derart starke Defizite gegenüber den "Jüngeren", die nicht mehr aufzuholen waren).

Du sagst es ja selbst, daß Du viel von Deiner Tochter gelernt hast, was Dir die "Älteren" nicht beibringen konnten. Insofern widersprichst Du Dir ein wenig selbst: Einerseits soll man auf die "Alten" hören; andererseits gibst Du zu, daß Dich das in Deiner persönlichen Entwicklung (siehe "tyrannischer Chef") behindert hat. Nicht alle Vorschläge der "Jugend" müssen richtig oder falsch sein - genausowenig, wie die weitergegebenen Erfahrungen der Älteren, weil es auch immer auf die Lebensumstände ankommt, unter denen die Erfahrungen gesammelt werden. 



> Es ist einfach dumm (dumm ist, wer dummes tut: Forrest Gump^^), immer und immer wieder Lehrgeld zu zahlen, nur weil man den Erfahrungsschatz der älteren nicht anzapfen will - aus Egogründen.



Wer allerdings nur immer auf die "Älteren" hört, sammelt keine eigenen Erfahrungen. Um die Beschäftigung mit einem Onlinespiel als für sich "sinnlos" abzutun, muß man erst einmal die Erfahrung gemacht haben - alles andere ist nur "Second-Hand-Gefasel". Man sollte jedoch auch bei eigen gemachten Erfahrungen nie dem Wahn verfallen, daß die eigene individuelle Entwicklung als "Maßstab für alle" herhalten muß. 

Über "Sinn" einer Freizeitgestaltung kann man sich ohne Ergebnis in alle Unendlichkeit streiten. "Sinn"voller wäre es, von einer "Wertigkeit" zu sprechen, wobei jeder den erhaltenen Gegenwert für sich festlegen wird, weswegen man auch bei der "Wertigkeit" niemals zu einer Einigung kommen kann. 

Nicht außer Acht lassen sollte man, gerade wenn man viele sehr junge Leute in der Diskussion hat, die stürmische Begeisterung, mit der bestimmte Dinge aufgenommen werden und die dann von wenig sensiblen Eltern als "exzessiv" empfunden wird. Nichts hilft da weniger als die ewige Lamentiererei der Eltern, man möge doch bestimmte Dinge - sei es Begeisterung für Musik, Computer, Bands, Motorrad, Auto etc. - abstellen bzw. eingrenzen. 
Aus der "Alterserfahrung" kann ich sagen, daß sehr viele Jugendliche hier "später" über bestimmte Verhaltensweisen ihrer Jugend nur noch schmunzeln werden bzw. sich fragen, wie zum Teufel sie bestimmten Dingen wie Musik, Computerspielen etc. so eine Bedeutung beimessen konnten. Dazu muß man allerdings auch die Erfahrung gemacht haben, um sein persönliches "Wertungssystem" überhaupt zu erhalten.


----------



## Saakura (11. Mai 2010)

So wie ich es versteht soll der Beitrag sich an Leute richten die selbst nicht genau wissen ob es bei ihnen richtig läuft. Wenn jemand zufrieden ist mit seinem Leben ist es doch ok. 

 Er hat halt für sich gemerkt das was schief gelaufen ist und hat es geändert. Das allein ist schon mal ne Leistung, meiner Meinung nach. Und er möchte einfach Leuten die sich auch fragen 'stimmt bei mir alles?' was zum nachdenken geben und vlt helfen zu erkennen was sie versuchen können um was zu ändern. 

 Es gibt in allen Suchbereichen Leute die ausgestiegen sind und versuchen anderen zu helfen ebenfalls auszubrechen. Aber jemand der Alkoholikern helfen will wird auch nicht Leute meinen die nur ab und zu n Glas Bier trinken. Genauso richtet sich ja sein Beitrag auch speziell an diejenigen die ein Problem sehen in ihrem Spielverhalten.


----------



## KingNothing22 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich versteh nicht warum (zB wie im Wikipedia-Auszug hier im Thread) die potenzielle Abhängigkeit immer mit festgelegten Raidtagen begründet wird. Wenn ich regelmäßig zum fußballtraining gehe oder Tanzstunden nehme muss ich auch mein Leben auf diese Termine ausrichten...was is daran so schlimm?


----------



## Silentpups (11. Mai 2010)

Sorry aber es ist wirklich was wares dran, ich spiel bei weiten nicht mehr so viel wie früher aber das kann auch am Alter liegen kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich war auch sehr süchtig bei mir war es aber DAOC, und bei WoW bis BC danach wurde es besser zum glück wurde das spiel schlechter gemacht und nicht verbessert.


----------



## Ascanius (11. Mai 2010)

Diese Altersdiskussionen finde ich immer äußerst amüsant! Schönes Off-Topic!

Wer sich in einer Auseinandersetzung mit Anderen nur aufgrund des Geburtsdatums, welches in seinem Pass steht profilieren kann, der hat meist auch kaum mehr zu bieten als eben dieses Geburtsdatum...

Diese "Altersgranate" wird von Personen in der Regel immer dann gezünded, wenn die eigenen Argumente ausgehen, bzw. man merkt das sein (jüngerer) Gegenüber einem geistig und rethorisch überlegen ist.

Ich persönlich habe diese Erfahrung schon ziemlich häufig gemacht!

Dazu kommt das die stupide Formel "Lebenszeit = Lebenserfahrung" mal so garnicht aufgeht! Was soll mir denn bitte schön ein 30-jähriger erzählen der nach der Schule praktisch nicht mehr seinen Keller verlassen hat und für den Begriffe wie Arbeit und Eigenverantwortung Fremdwörter sind?

In diesem Sinne... schaut den Leuten in den Kopf, nicht in den Ausweis...


Grüße
- ein 22-Jähriger -


----------



## Brillenputztuch (11. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum (zB wie im Wikipedia-Auszug hier im Thread) die potenzielle Abhängigkeit immer mit festgelegten Raidtagen begründet wird. Wenn ich regelmäßig zum fußballtraining gehe oder Tanzstunden nehme muss ich auch mein Leben auf diese Termine ausrichten...was is daran so schlimm?



Wieso sollte man sein Leben danach ausrichten? Oder hast du schonmal gehört, dass Eltern haben Ihr Kind verhungern lassen um Fußball zu spielen?
Es gibt aber defakto eine Sportsucht. Diese ist aber tendenziell anders ausgerichtet. 


Eine Sache die ich hier im Forum jetzt die letzten Tage gelesen habe, macht mich aber nachdenklich.
Einige scheinen den Begriff Bekannter nicht von dem Wort Freunde unterscheiden zu können.

Hinter jedem WOW-Charakter steckt eine reale Person (Farmbots mal ausser acht gelassen)
Ich finde es fragwürdig, Leute die ich nur online kenne und mit denen ich meist nur ein gemeinsames 
Interesse habe (WOW) als Freunde zu bezeichnen. (Bei einigen mag das anders sein, wenn z.B. der Nachbar auch zockt)
Ansonsten zeichnen für mich Freunde aus, dass ich weiss wie die Person aussieht, ich kenne ihr genaues alter
und sehr viele Interessen. Gildenkollegen sind folglich keine Freunde, sondern Bekannte. Freunde spricht man nicht
mit Ihrem Alter-Ego an. (Stelle mir das gerade mal vor...Handyanruf...Hey Sephiroth hier ist Walhalla...klingt komisch oder?)

Freunde zeichnen sich ausserdem damit aus, dass man Sie in Problemfällen um Hilfe bitten kann. Ich bezeifel, dass ich
ieinen 0815-Gildenmate, von dem ich meist nur den Charname weiss, nachts anrufen kann um über real existente
Probleme zu reden.

Daher wäre ich vorsichtig, den Begriff "Freunde" mit dem Begriff "Bekannte" zu vertauschen.


----------



## Nachtglanz (11. Mai 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sein Leben danach ausrichten?


"Hey, Tobi, ich kann mich heut nicht mit dir Verabreden.. ich muss zum Fußballtraining..!" "..." "Oh morgen kann ich auch nicht, da is nen Extra-Training!" "..." "Ach und Samstag hab ich nen Spiel!"



Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Eine Sache die ich hier im Forum jetzt die letzten Tage gelesen habe, macht mich aber nachdenklich.
> Einige scheinen den Begriff Bekannter nicht von dem Wort Freunde unterscheiden zu können.
> 
> Hinter jedem WOW-Charakter steckt eine reale Person (Farmbots mal ausser acht gelassen)
> ...



0815-Gildenmates würde ich niemals als Freunde bezeichnen.. eher Bekannte ja.
Aber ändert nichts an der Tatsache das man Freunde in WoW haben kann.

Ich habe meinen Freund mit dem ich nun 4 Jahre zusammen damals in einem Molten Core Raid kennen gelernt. Nun sind wir auf der suche nach einer gemeinsamen Wohung.

Zudem.. Gildentreffen!
War bisher auf 2 Gildentreffen.. riesen Spaß.. viele Leute kennen gelernt, sogar vereinzelt richtige Freunde.


"Ieh, den kenn ich nur aus dem Internet.. pfui!" ?


----------



## KingNothing22 (11. Mai 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sein Leben danach ausrichten? Oder hast du schonmal gehört, dass Eltern haben Ihr Kind verhungern lassen um Fußball zu spielen?
> Es gibt aber defakto eine Sportsucht. Diese ist aber tendenziell anders ausgerichtet.



Doch...sollte man...tut man auch. 

Wenn jemand Fußball spielt wird er seinen Alltag, sprich sein Leben an sein Hobby anpassen. Er wird andere Aktivitäten hinten anstellen um an bestimmten Tagen Zeit für Training zu haben. 
Gut, WoW ist kein Sport...trotzdem finde ich nix verwerfliches daran wenn ich meinen Tagesablauf so anpasse, dass ich jeden Donnerstag und Sonntag(z von 18-22 Uhr raiden kann.

in dem Wikipedia-Artikel steht das so drin als ob das jetzt extrem schlimm wäre wenn ich mit anderen Spielern feste "Termine" ausmache. 

Wenn man das ganze weiterspinnt kann es natürlich problematisch werden. Wenn jemand wie du sagst sein Kind verhungern lässt wegen WoW kann man selbstverständlich von Sucht sprechen...was ich sagen will ist, dass das reine Vereinbaren und einhalten wollen von Raid-Terminen noch lange kein Abhängigkeitsgrund ist.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (11. Mai 2010)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> ...0815-Gildenmates würde ich niemals als Freunde bezeichnen.. eher Bekannte ja.
> Aber ändert nichts an der Tatsache das man Freunde in WoW haben kann.
> ...




Genau das hatte ich doch gesagt ;-) Nur die wenigsten haben "wirkliche" Freunde in WOW. Die meisten kennen nicht einmal die Person hinter dem
Character und bezeichnen diese dann als Freund. Das finde ich fatal und merkwürdig. Ich selber habe 2 reale Freunde in WOW. Beide haben mit mir 
studiert. Dieses ist aber bei nicht einmal 10% der Leute der Fall. Die bezeichnen jeden auf Ihrer F-Liste oder G-Mates als Freunde. So etwas finde 
ich fatal.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (11. Mai 2010)

Da mich jetzt schon mehrere gefragt haben bzw. beschuldigt haben, dass ich mir das mit dem Baby verhungern lassen ausgedacht habe, hier nun der Link.

--> http://www.buffed.de...gen-Avatar-Baby

Kinder beinahe verhungert

--> http://www.stern.de/...ast-593111.html

sehr Interessant bei diesem Artikel sind die Kommentare der WOW Spieler.

Eben noch schnell ergänzt

--> http://winfuture.de/news,35284.html

sag bitte noch einmal wer WOW macht nicht süchtig...
da nutzt leugnen auch nicht viel


----------



## Knoff (11. Mai 2010)

D
Hallo Com,

man muss sagen der TE trifft mit der Faust aufs Auge.
Es muss ja nicht alle betreffen aber es gibt bestimmt genug Leute die auch net einsehen wollen das man eigentlich zuviel zockt. 
Ich zocke viel und oft denk ich warum eigentlich??? Freunde hab ich eigentlich kaim bis gar keine mehr. Ok liegt auch daran das ich am arsch der Welt hingezogen bin und sich manche auch abgeseilt haben weil man einfach zuweit weg wohnt kaum zeot hat. Wenn ich nicht gerade arbeite oder mich mit meiner Tochter beschäftige zocke ich aber selbst in der zwischenzeit denk ich an wow was hol ich mir was brauch ich. Und ich zocke so an die 6-12h je nachdem wie wann ich zeit habe sprich Wochenende.

UNd ich würde sagen es ist definitiv zuviel. Ich hatte schon einige wow pausen meist so 3 mon längste war 9 Monate. Und irgendwie hab ich dann weider angefangen. Und ich muss sagen manchmal bereu ich es und es wird bestimmt auch demnächst weider der tag kommen wo mich dieses Spiel ankotzt und ich hoffe der tagh kommt und ich werd das ding endlich mal los. 

Und man kann es schon als sucht bezeichnen wenn man ständig an wow denkt und alles. 

Ich kannte Leute ausm freundeskreis durch die ich angefangen hatte man macht mal krank bleibt daheim nimmt extra urlaub lauter solche dinge. Und das zeigt doch schon irgendwie das man süchtig ist.

Bei mir wird denke ich bald wieder die bombe platzen und dann hab ich die schnauze weider voll und hoffenlich für ne ganz lange Zeit.



Wow kann süchtig machen ganz klar.


----------



## Rolandos (11. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum (zB wie im Wikipedia-Auszug hier im Thread) die potenzielle Abhängigkeit immer mit festgelegten Raidtagen begründet wird. Wenn ich regelmäßig zum fußballtraining gehe oder Tanzstunden nehme muss ich auch mein Leben auf diese Termine ausrichten...was is daran so schlimm?



WoW spielen ist eine Tätigkeit ohne Sinn und Verstand, welche sich auf das drücken einiger Tasten beschränkt und das Ganze nur um ein Bildchen zu plätten, welches nichts absolut nichts, mit dem Leben zu tun hat. 

Tanzen oder Fußball spielen erfordert da schon wirklichen Einsatz, von Verstand und Körper. Andere Gegner, schlechtes Wetter, andere Musik, komplexe Bewegungsabläufe.

Und der Unterschied ist der Eine sitzt da stupide vor dem Rechner, genauso wie ein Süchtiger nach dem Joint. Es gibt nichts neues macht immer das Selbe, Tanken, Heilen, DDlen, die selben Queste Tag aus Tag ein, die selben Bosse mit immer dem selben Verhalten, stupide und einfallslos. Wer dafür auch noch Termine einhalten muss, ist einfach als Süchtig/Abhängig einzustufen.

Der Andere, muss sich ständig auf neue Gegener/Situationen einstellen, muss Jahrelang lernen/trainieren um gut zu sein, zu werden. Das ist wirklich Arbeit oder Leistung. 

Ja Ja, in WoW mus man auch lernen seinen Char zu spielen, was aber innerhalb weniger Spielzeittage erledigt ist. Wobei eigendlich nichts zu lernen gibt , ist ja alles irgend irgendwo für ganz Dumme vorgekaut. Dann mal eine halbe Stunden an die Puppe und alles ist gelernt.

Ne Halbe Stunde für neue Tanzschritte, oder neue Spielzüge, kann man vergessen. 

Sicher Termine gibt es da auch im Tanz/fußballverein, denn Ohne geht es da nicht, Trainer, Räumlichkeiten, Sportplätze müssen zur Verfügung stehen und sie liegen meistens auch so das es allen past und für festgesetzte Zeiten. Kann man nicht, ok nächtes mal holen wir es nach. Sowas gibt es schon einmal nicht in Wow.

Wie ist das in WoW, Termine wurden meistens willkürlich vom Raidleiter festgesetzt und dann nicht für eine festgesetzte Zeit und zu unmöglichen Zeiten, man kann nicht, ok die Antwort war dann du bist draussen für immer. Mein Hit war mal, Raileiter bestimmt Raid am Sonntag 21.00 Naxx mit Anfängergruppe und open end . Jo super Zeit, wenn man am nächsten Morgen auch einmal etwas arbeiten muss. Ging man dann früher, wurde erstmal wieder gemault, dann kommst du nicht mehr mit. 

Und noch etwas, wer WoW nach 5 Jahren immer noch spielt und zig 80ziger hat, ist für mich höchstgradig Abhängig. 
Meine Zeiten waren für den ersten und einzigen Char 6 Monate bei BC und 4 Monate beim Lich. Einfach weil es langweilig wurde.

@TE. Ja du verzockst dein Leben


----------



## LaVerne (11. Mai 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> sag bitte noch einmal wer WOW macht nicht süchtig...
> da nutzt leugnen auch nicht viel



Das erinnert mich an die Berichte aus den '80ern, als über die aufkommende Videokassette berichtet und vor deren "Gefahren" gewarnt wurde (Eltern ließen Kinder verwahrlosen, weil sie nur noch Video schauten usw. - wer's nicht glaubt, soll sich die Doku "Mama Papa Zombie" - angeblich die einzigen Worte, die ein Kind solcher Video-Eltern sprechen konnte - zu Gemüte führen).

Heute würde kein Mensch mehr von allgemeiner "Video- oder Fernsehsucht" sprechen, sondern solche Fälle als "Sonderfälle" einordnen und nicht dem Medium in die Schuhe schieben. Wer die Diskussion über Videos seinerzeit verfolgt hat, der stellt fest, daß die Diskussion sich nur auf ein anderes Medium verschoben hat, während der ehemalige "Bösewicht" mittlerweile gesellschaftlich akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (11. Mai 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> "Mama Papa Zombie"



Kenne die Doku und muss sagen, dass Du ein echtes Extrem aufgegriffen hast. Die Eltern sind extrem auf Pseudo-Splatter-Horror Filme abgefahren.
Es gibt immer Extreme. Splatter hat und wird immer nur eine Randgruppe erreichen. Auch wenn man durchaus parallelen auf die breite
Bevölkerung ziehen könnte. Aber WOW ist ein Massenmedium und es ist fatal die Suchtpotentiale zu leugnen. Sogar Blizzard ist sich
bewusst, dass WOW ein hohes Suchtpotential hat. Beinahe jede "Epoche" hatte ein potentielles Massensuchtmedium. Heutzutage sind 
es MMORPG und zu dieser Kathegorie gehört auch WOW.


----------



## Snowhawk (11. Mai 2010)

ja böse böse MMORPGs!
Grundsätzlich kann so ziemlich ALLES süchtig machen. Alles hat ein Suchtpotential...
So kann man überall sagen: Eine Suchtgefahr lässt sich nicht leugnen!

Es gibt immer und überall Extrembeispiele.

Zum Baby verhungern lassen: Gibt genug Beispiele wo Kinder auch verhungerten als die Eltern einfach in die Ferien gingen oder es verwarlosten auch ohne PC. Oder von Kindern mit Handycap, bei denen die Mutter als sie schwanger war ein Glas zuviel Alkoho trank im Ausgang.... etc. etc. 

Oder gehen wir zum Sport und auch in die Extrembeispiele mit Doping/Steroide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was glaubst wieviele Leben Doping/Steroide zerstört hat? Ja, ist auch ein EXTREMBEISPIEL für Sportsucht und Leistungsoptimierung. 

Du siehst, Extrembeispiele sind irgendwie BESCHEUERT als Referenz, da sie einfach nicht STANDARD sind.


----------



## LaVerne (11. Mai 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Kenne die Doku und muss sagen, dass Du ein echtes Extrem aufgegriffen hast. Die Eltern sind extrem auf Pseudo-Splatter-Horror Filme abgefahren.



Diese angeblichen Eltern wurden nur von einer Videotheken-Mitarbeiterin erwähnt, die gehört hatte, daß ein Bekannter gehört hätte, daß eben dies passiert sei. So gut scheinst Du die Doku nicht zu kennen. 

Zudem ist der Vorwurf, ich hätte da ein echtes Extrem aufgegriffen, sehr merkwürdig. Deine Beispiele sind demnach kein "echtes Extrem", sondern völlig dem Alltag zugehörend?



> Es gibt immer Extreme. Splatter hat und wird immer nur eine Randgruppe erreichen. Auch wenn man durchaus parallelen auf die breite
> Bevölkerung ziehen könnte. Aber WOW ist ein Massenmedium und es ist fatal die Suchtpotentiale zu leugnen.



Es ging in dieser Doku nicht um Randgruppen, sondern gerade um die Massenwirkung des Mediums Video - inklusive Kindervernachlässigung, schlechte Schulnoten dank Videokonsum etc. pp. Und diese Doku ist nur ein Beispiel, wie seinerzeit mit dem neuen Medium "Video" umgegangen wurde, während heute danach kein Hahn mehr kräht.



> Sogar Blizzard ist sich
> bewusst, dass WOW ein hohes Suchtpotential hat. Beinahe jede "Epoche" hatte ein potentielles Massensuchtmedium. Heutzutage sind
> es MMORPG und zu dieser Kathegorie gehört auch WOW.



Ist die Frage, ob das "potentielle Massensuchtmedium" nun tatsächlich eines ist oder künstlich durch die Berichte dazu gemacht wird - zumal das eine Medium plötzlich kaum noch eine Rolle zu spielen scheint, wenn man sich auf ein neues eingeschossen hat.

Interessant dürfte zudem die Tatsache sein, daß vor allem jene Medien, die sich früher den selben Vorwürfen ausgesetzt sahen (Fernsehen z. B.) sich auf die tatsächliche Konkurrenz (je mehr Online-Spieler, desto weniger TV-Zuseher - so wie früher eben Video direkte Konkurrenz zum Fernsehen war) einschießen.


----------



## Snagard (11. Mai 2010)

also ich glaub ja dass viele leute hier den thread völlig falsch verstehn .. er soll nicht angreifen der user will sich auch nicht ausheulen sondern einfach nur freundlich darauf hinweisen dass es mit wow soziale probleme geben kann.
also sind aussagen wie "geh zum psychologen " völlig fehl am platz


----------



## sdm (11. Mai 2010)

Snagard schrieb:


> also ich glaub ja dass viele leute hier den thread völlig falsch verstehn .. er soll nicht angreifen der user will sich auch nicht ausheulen sondern einfach nur freundlich darauf hinweisen dass es mit wow soziale probleme geben kann.
> also sind aussagen wie "geh zum psychologen " völlig fehl am platz




Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich den Sinn des Eröffnungsbeitrags nicht ganz verstanden. Ein junger Mann schreibt, dass ihm die Schule seinerzeit am A... vorbeiging, was er nachträglich bereut. Ausserdem hat er das Gefühl, seine Kumpels hätten mehr erlebt (lies: öfter mal ein weggesteckt).

Typisches Beispiel von Quarterlife-Crisis. Diese Art Geheule ist in der heutigen Leistungsgesellschaft weit verbreitet. Er hat WoW als Schuldigen für seine "Misere" ausgemacht. Seine Partygänger-Kumpels verfluchen stattdessen die sinnlos verzechten Abende am Tresen, da gehe ich jede Wette ein.

Anstatt sich nun darüber aufzuregen, dass das eigene Leben nicht so bunt ist wie in der TV-Glitzerwelt, sollte man lieber der Realität ins Auge sehen: in Deutschland herrscht seit 20 Jahren wirtschaftliche Stagnation, Bilderbuchkarrieren wie zu Wirtschaftswunderzeiten sind heute eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.


----------



## Shaila (11. Mai 2010)

Snagard schrieb:


> also ich glaub ja dass viele leute hier den thread völlig falsch verstehn .. er soll nicht angreifen der user will sich auch nicht ausheulen sondern einfach nur freundlich darauf hinweisen dass es mit wow soziale probleme geben kann.
> also sind aussagen wie "geh zum psychologen " völlig fehl am platz



Eben nicht, es gibt nicht umsonst ausgebildete Psychologen, die dieses Thema zu ihrem Beruf gemacht haben. Zu sagen, dass die keiner braucht finde ich ein wenig stumpfsinnig. Und ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass der TE zu Beginn des Threads sein eigentliches Anliegen NICHT gut genug zum Ausdruck gebracht hat, erst später konnte man etwas von einer Selbsthilfegruppe lesen, was denn Sinn seines Textes praktisch eben mal um 180° drehte.


----------



## normansky (12. Mai 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> *Ist die Frage, ob das "potentielle Massensuchtmedium" nun tatsächlich eines ist oder künstlich durch die Berichte dazu gemacht wird* - zumal das eine Medium plötzlich kaum noch eine Rolle zu spielen scheint, wenn man sich auf ein neues eingeschossen hat.


Sorry, aber das ist Unsinn!
In den 80ern gab es noch keine ähnlichen Untersuchungen! Es gab noch keine glaubhaften Statistiken! Es war wirklich in dieser Beziehung nur Meinungsmache und von einigen Zeitungen geplante Massenhysterie!

Mittlerweile ist das extrem anderst, es gibt bereits das Krankheitsbild der Onlinesucht, es gibt bereits offizielle Kliniken die diese Sucht behandeln!
Es gibt bereits zig Fälle die aus eigener Erfahrung aussagen, dass ihr Leistungsdurchschnitt extrem gesunken ist! 
Und leider auch aus eigener Erfahrung festellen mussten, dass sie dadurch sogar teilweise ihren Abschluss versauten!

Ich spiele ja selber WoW, ich werde es auch weiter spielen, und die grosse Masse wird sicherlich auch damit klarkommen, aber den Teil, der eben dadurch nicht mehr klarkommt und Realität und Spiel zumindest auf Freundesebene austauscht, wird immer größer! Und diese Spielergruppe ist deffinitiv vorhanden!

Lass doch dem TE, dem es nun leider so erging, wenigstens seine Ehrlichkeit und seine Möglichkeit sich zu äussern, ohne dass man ihn niedermacht!


----------



## Regine55 (12. Mai 2010)

Ich habe damals im Abi auch extrem WoW gezockt. Habe so meinen 2er Schnitt für einen geradeso bestandne 3,7 Schnitt getauscht. 
Ist WoW schuld, weil ich nie gelernt habe? Nö, aber ich!

Verteufelt doch nciht das Game, wenn ihr selber nciht klar kommt mit eurem Leben.


----------



## normansky (12. Mai 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Ich habe damals im Abi auch extrem WoW gezockt. Habe so meinen 2er Schnitt für einen geradeso bestandne 3,7 Schnitt getauscht.
> Ist WoW schuld, weil ich nie gelernt habe? Nö, aber ich!
> 
> Verteufelt doch nciht das Game, wenn ihr selber nciht klar kommt mit eurem Leben.


Lässt sich leicht sagen... 
Es ging aber dem Te auch nie darum jemandem eine Schuld zuzuteilen, es waren lediglich seine Erfahrungen und die Möglichkeiten die bestehen!

Ich war jahrelang bei einem der damals grössten MC´s in Deutschland (wurde übernommen), da gingen Würfel über den Tisch und auch ich machte mit... ich wurde nie abhängig, aber andere wurden es!
Niemand ist perfekt und jeder reagiert anderst... eine Warnung vor der Gefahr ist doch nicht falsch, nur weil wir diese Probleme nicht haben!?


----------



## Tomratz (12. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> ich glaube du verwechselst da was. ein ex raucher träumt nicht von zigaretten sondern findet diese
> nur noch ekelhaft und stinkend. zumindest geht es mir so nach 40 jähriger zigaretten sucht und seit
> 3 jahren davon geheilt.




Falsch!!! Du unterstellst, dass alle Exraucher genau so fühlen wie du.

Ich hab vor ca. 25 Jahren aufgehört zu rauchen, hab vorher zehn Jahre lang ziemlich viel geraucht.

Ich träume heute noch manchmal von Zigaretten, zugegeben, wenn ich dann aufwache, grüble ich
jedesmal darüber nach ob ich das wirklich erlebt hab oder eben (glücklicherweise) nur geträumt.

Ich finde Zigaretten zwar nicht unbedingt als super angenehm, aber ekelhaft?, das reden sich
meistens Leute ein, die Angst haben, mit ihrer Sucht (und es bleibt eine Sucht, auch wenn man
nicht mehr raucht, ich gebe also hiermit zu, dass ich Nikotinsüchtig bin, auch wenn ich es im Griff
hab) nicht zurecht zu kommen.

Nicht umsonst sind ehemalige Raucher oft die schlimmsten, wenn es darum geht Raucher zu verdammen.

Glücklicherweise hab ich es geschafft, mit beidem zurecht zu kommen, sonst müsste ich auf einige 
RL-Freunde, die teilweise sehr starke Raucher sind, nämlich verzichten.


----------



## Bandit 1 (12. Mai 2010)

Muss mich doch nochmals melden zu dem Thema.

Bitte seid doch endlich einmal ehrlich, zu euch selbst und anderen.

Viele meiner ehemaligen Mitraidern und Gildies sind fast immer online. Sie haben zig 80er Twinks und haben immer
etwas "zu tun" im Game.
Einige sind immer Zuhause (ja auch einige Arbeitslos) und sind online, andere kommen von der Arbeit und machen
erst mal den Rechner an. Dann fix ne Daily, afk duschen, eine andere Daily, afk essen machen und dann wird der 
ganze Abend vor dem Rechner verbracht. Klar, ich selbst bin nicht immer online und konnte das nie zu 100% be-
stätigen. Aber ich habe RL Freunde in der Gilde und die sagen das gleiche. 
_"Egal wann ich online bin, Spieler X ist es auch"_

Und ich wette, meine Gilde ist keine Ausnahme.

Gehe ich jetzt von dieser Gilde mal als Representativen Durchschnitt der deutschen WOW Spieler aus, dann habe ich
eine Quote von 20% der Spieler die man locker - aber sowas von locker - als *SPIELSÜCHTIG* bezeichnen kann.
Es treiben Millionen Menschen Sport, aber ich wette es sind höchstens 1-2 % süchtig danach. 


So und jeder der dank des tollen "Erfolgssystems" auf über 5000 pro Char kommt (ich kenne 2 die über 9000 haben
persönlich) und jeder der bei einem Char /played eingibt und auf über 200 Tage kommt, der sollte mal ins Grübeln
kommen.

Leute es ist Fakt, WOW kann süchtig machen und tut es bei überdurchschnittlich vielen. Mehr als alle anderen Arten
der Freizeitbeschäftigungen. Wer mehr als 4 Stunden am Tag vor der Glotze hängt ist eher träge und faul.
Es ist viel zu passiv um als Sucht bezeichnet zu werden. 


Aber WOW ist wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen. Ich habe es selbst erlebt und bin einfach nur *ehrlich*. 

Und ja, ich habe in der Zeit einen Teil meines Lebens verzockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (12. Mai 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Ich habe damals im Abi auch extrem WoW gezockt. Habe so meinen 2er Schnitt für einen geradeso bestandne 3,7 Schnitt getauscht.
> Ist WoW schuld, weil ich nie gelernt habe? Nö, aber ich!
> 
> Verteufelt doch nciht das Game, wenn ihr selber nciht klar kommt mit eurem Leben.



Und was war dann der Grund,warum du von 2 auf 3,7 gefallen bist ? Schlechtes Wetter ?

Klar bist du schuld, aber sei ehrlich, was wäre passiert wenn du nicht auf WOW gestoßen wärst ?

So wie du die Aussage formulierst, hast gerade du dein Leben verzockt. Stell dir mal vor wie eine Bewerbung
mit 2,0 wirken würde, und wie nun die 3,7er wirkt.


----------



## T!ffy (12. Mai 2010)

diesen post gibts schon ewig der ist von irgent jemanden rein kopiert wurden der aufmerksamkeit brauchte..
diesen wunderschönen text gibts schon seit dem 1 jahr von wow...also lasst euch net verarschen von einem der ein bissel unruhe stiften will


----------



## Feresh (12. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es seltsam, wie sehr derzeit auf Online-Spiele eingeprüfelt wird wegen Suchtgefahr, denn der Großteil kann damit super umgehen. Ich habe mit meiner Frau auch schon ettliche Diskussionen abgehalten wo es um Raid-Termine, Dailys etc. ging. Seltsam...... nachdem wir mal unsere "Ich-nehm-mir-mal-für-mich-selber-Zeit" aufgerechnet haben kam sie mit Bücherlesen, Fernsehen usw. auf mehr Stunden...

Es kommt drauf an, wieviel Zeit man investieren will und ob man alles auch mitmachen will. Ich gebe zu, ich habe auch versucht, mit allen Chars möglichst alles zu erreichen. Da kann ich auch Vorwürfe nachvollziehen, dass ich mehr mit WOW beschäftigt bin als mit dem RL. Ich muss sagen, mir reicht mein einer Char, Twinks, die andere Berufe abdecken und nur in Dalaran rumstehen und eben ein 25er Raid. Mehr muss es nicht sein.

Eine Anekdote aus meinem RL finde ich besonders witzig. War auch ne Diskussion mit nem Kumpel über Online-Spiele und Raid-Termine. Allerdings war ich nicht derjenige, der Verabredungen platzen lassen hat, weil irgendwas schönes im Fernsehen lief. :-)

Was ich damit sagen will: es gibt genug andere Medien, womit man sich ebenfalls das RL versaun kann. Man muss sich einfach nur eine Grenze setzen. Wenn ich meine Zeit für 3 Raid-Tage opfer und ab und an Dailys mache lache ich Leute nur aus, die mit diesem Thema anfangen.


----------



## DreiHaare (12. Mai 2010)

Ich verbringe viel Freizeit in diesem Spiel und bin ganz sicher nicht süchtig. Es ist mein Hobby, noch dazu ein extrem preisgünstiges. Sicher ist ein guter Teil der Spieler auch arbeitslos, hat viel Zeit, doch wenig Kohle. Da ist kostengünstige Freizeitgestaltung fast schon ein Muss.
Ich denke, dass hier etliche alles nur schwarz oder weiß sehen. Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ist ein relativ großer Teil der WoW-Spieler süchtig. Es ist ja auch wunderbar, wenn man etwas "mit Leuten unternimmt" ohne das Haus verlassen zu müssen. Aber daraufhin nun jeden Spieler, der mehr Zeit als "normal" im Spiel verbringt, als süchtig einstufen zu wollen, geht sicher etwas weit. Und was ist eigentlich "normal".
Diejenigen, die ungepflegt den halben Tag im Spiel verbringen und alle sozialen Kontakte vernachlässigen, um die Zeit unbedingt im Spiel zu verbringen...diejenigen wird man mit so einem Thema hier nicht ansprechen. Süchtige erkennen ihre Sucht immer als letzte.
Ein ganz anderer Aspekt ist doch folgender. Sehr viele Spieler sind noch minderjährig, hier müssten die Erziehungsberechtigten Schritte unternehmen. Sicher aber wird ein gewisser Teil Eltern auch gar nicht bewusst sein, dass das eigene Kind eventuell spielsüchtig ist. Vielleicht aber ist es den Eltern auch ganz angenehm, wenn die Kids ihre Zeit im Spiel verbringen und das Spiel - ebenso wie heutzutage die Lehrer an den Schulen - die "Erziehung" übernimmt.


----------



## normansky (12. Mai 2010)

T!ffy schrieb:


> diesen post gibts schon ewig der ist von irgent jemanden rein kopiert wurden der aufmerksamkeit brauchte..
> diesen wunderschönen text gibts schon seit dem 1 jahr von wow...also lasst euch net verarschen von einem der ein bissel unruhe stiften will


Solch eine haltlose Behauptung kann eigendlich nur von einem Troll stammen...

Eine Rechtschreibung die nun wirklich unter aller Sau ist und dann noch behaupten, dass dieser Text bereits seit fast 5 Jahren besteht!
So eine dumme "Person" hat in dieser Diskussion gerade noch gefehlt!


----------



## normansky (12. Mai 2010)

Dies war nun mein letzter Post zu diesem Thema, die "Moderatoren" hier scheinen ja den Tread nicht mitzuverfolgen, b.z.w. lassen sie Abschweifungen vom Thema des TE wohlwollend zu!

Die Antworten in diesem Tread beziehen sich in fast keinster Weise mehr auf den TE, mehrere Meldungen meinerseits verblieben bei den sogenannten "Moderatoren" bissher fruchtlos!

Schade das dieses Board nun zu einem solchem ..... verkommen ist!


----------



## Polchen (12. Mai 2010)

www.onlinesucht.de  für die die's intressiert oder die ihrer Meinung nach betroffen sind.

Lasst die Seite hier doch für Leute denen das Spiel noch Spass macht und es als eine gute Abwechslung zu anderen Tätigkeiten sehen. Gehört für mich absolut nicht hier her. 

Danke!!


----------



## Laxera (12. Mai 2010)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> Du sagst Du hast mit 15 angefangen und warst dann offensichtlich recht schnell in der Falle. Da frage ich mich (grade als Mutter) wo bitte waren Deine Eltern??? Ich kontrolliere nun nicht jede Minute was mein Kurzer am Rechner treibt, aber ich behalte seine Zeiten und die Spiele im Auge, schreite rechtzeitig ein wenn nötig. Und wenn ich sage "Rechner aus", dann is Rechner aus, ohne Geschrei und Ausraster. Wenn man das von Anfang an durch zieht klappt es auch später.
> Ansonsten Glückwunsch das Du es geschafft hast, das nächste Mal wende Dich an Freunde und Familie und nimm Deine Eltern in die Pflicht.



du hast nen bilderbuch sohn....

mein vater hat das probiert (bei mir - hatte nen PC seit dem ich 6 jahre alt war (zuerst die alten kisten von meinem vater....386 DX sag ich nur...und dann eigenbauten (die immer schneller waren als alles andere im haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )) und ich kann sagen:

das klappt nicht! - ich habe beschissen wo es ging (nicht das ich stolz drauf bin) und gezockt wenn er nicht da war, wenn er mal für ne stunde weg war, in der nacht wenn er geschlafen hat, bei freunden (die länger durften - entweder weil ich als freund da war, oder die auch so zocken durften wie sie wollten)....

hätte er das nicht versucht währe ich vielleicht nicht zu zwanghaft gewesen (die verbotene frucht ist halt nunmal die beste, auch wenn sie vergammelt, verschimmelt etc. ist und daneben die besten und neuesten früchte stehen)....

inzwischen bin ich über 20 (seit dem ich 17 bin spiele ich ohne zeitlimit) und bin nicht mehr ganz so zwanghaft - sicher ich spiele etwas zu viel (5-8 h wow am tag - wobei auch tage dabei sind die ich mit anderen dingen verbringen (bücher z.B. - ich lese sehr gerne), ich gehe sehr sellten weg (liegt aber daran das meine freunde wegen studium/ausbildung etc. in alle winde verstreut sind (einer war letzt in afrika wegen auslandspraktikum...der lernt erzieher...gebe zu das könnte ich net...schreiende kinder und ich? - sorry, würde ausrasten dabei denke ich (ich mag es schon nicht, wenn du z.B. als tourist ne kirche besichtigst und dann ist ne familie mit baby/kleinkind da und schafft es nicht das balg zum schweigen zu bringen))

deshalb liebe eltern: lasst eure kinder selbst entscheiden (behaltet euch natürlich das recht vor ein zu greifen wenn es aus dem ruder läuft - erst mit ermahnungen natürlich und dann mit sanften und stärker werdendem zwang))

mfg LAX
ps: süchtig, naja ich weiß nicht (hab von mitte letzten jahres bis anfang von diesem jahr ne pause gemacht und hatte keine probleme, wobei ich schnell wieder drin war, das ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (12. Mai 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Dies war nun mein letzter Post zu diesem Thema, die "Moderatoren" hier scheinen ja den Tread nicht mitzuverfolgen, b.z.w. lassen sie Abschweifungen vom Thema des TE wohlwollend zu!
> 
> Die Antworten in diesem Tread beziehen sich in fast keinster Weise mehr auf den TE, mehrere Meldungen meinerseits verblieben bei den sogenannten "Moderatoren" bissher fruchtlos!
> 
> Schade das dieses Board nun zu einem solchem ..... verkommen ist!



Du weisst schon, dass du und zwar nur du alleine dafür gesorgt hast, dass man zwischenzeitlich vom Thema abkam. Du bezeichnest sämtliche Leute, die nicht deiner Meinung sind als dumm. Jeder der ein paar Rechtschreibfehler macht, ist in deinen Augen dumm. Und nicht zuletzt, bezeichnest du jeden als unreif und "dumm" der nicht so alt oder älter wie du ist.

Würdest du hier mal einen netteren und "reiferen" Ton an den Tag legen, den du hier die ganze Zeit selber anpreist, würde man sich auch wieder auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren können. Du redest hier was von Respekt und Meinungsfreiheit und bemerkst nicht, dass du nebenbei kontraproduktive Kommentare verfasst.

Du hast hier laufent provoziert und beleidigt, nicht die anderen. Vielleicht blieben ja auch deshalb die Moderatoren aus, denk mal darüber nach.
Bitte fass das nicht als Angriff gegenüber dir auf, sondern eher als "Zurechtweisung".


Und zum Thema:

Die Onlinesucht wird noch weiterhin ein heißes Thema bleiben. Ich denke das es mit Cataclysm wieder einen gewaltigen Aufschrei geben wird. Und der nächste Amoklauf kommt bestimmt auch bald, da wird es auch wieder heftige Streiterein geben. 

Eine Sucht ist soweit ich weiss nicht genau definiert, ganz einfach weil jeder Mensch anders ist und die menschliche Psyche einfach unglaublich komplex ist. Und die körperliche Sucht gibt es ja auch noch.

Man kann eine Sucht meiner Meinung nach NICHT Allgemein formulieren.


----------



## steelbeton (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe nicht wenige Anfragen zum Thema "Forum für Ex-Zocker und Aufhörwillige" bekommen. Die Nachfrage ist also definitiv vorhanden. An dieser Stelle möchte ich den vielen Ehemaligen danken die sich bei mir gemeldet haben. Es hat mich sehr interessiert zu lesen wie andere damit umgehen. 

Ich habe zwar angekündigt, dass ich bei genügend Anfragen ein eigenes Forum erstellen werde, jedoch habe ich beschlossen diesen Plan ein klein wenig abzuändern. Insbesondere wegen den Aufhörwilligen. Meine "hobbypsychologischen" Fähigkeiten reichen dazu wohl leider nicht aus. 
Ausserdem besitze ich im Moment nicht die Zeit ein Forum zu leiten. 
Deshalb bitte ich alle jene die mit WoW aufhören wollen und mit ihren Onlinezeiten unzufrieden, jedoch einen Stopp in naher Zukunft für unmöglich halten auf www.onlinesucht.de  vorbeizuschauen. Die Website wird betrieben von der Organisation "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bei Onlinesucht". Bitte lasst euch vom Domain-Name nicht abschrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Auch habe ich die Admins gebeten zum Thema WoW noch mehr Unterforen hinzuzufügen, da kann ich jedoch noch nichts versprechen. 
Das Forum beinhaltet viele tolle Funktionen wie z.B. virtuelle Selbsthilfegruppen, individuelle Beratung, eine Tagebuchfunktion mit Beratung und viele andere Aussteigerberichte. meiner.

Wie gesagt hat mich der Austausch über die privaten Nachrichten mit anderen Ex-Zocken sehr gefreut. Gerne wünsche ich mir, dass wir das, zugänglich für alle, fortsetzen können. Dazu mache ich mal den Anfang:

Thema: Der Drang als Ehemaliger sich laufend über WoW zu informieren.
Link: http://www.cyberlord.at/forum/?id=4062&thread=2891&page=1

(Jop der Link ist clean, nein ich weiss nicht warum im Linkname onlinesucht.de nicht vorkommt...)

Ich bedanke mich für eure Aufmerksamkeit

Steelbeton


----------



## Lekraan (13. Mai 2010)

Auch mit WoW geh ich regelmä0ig weg. zu kumpels etc.


----------



## Gromtash (13. Mai 2010)

Der Threat ist N1!

Ich rate jedem Spieler, der nur auch einmal innerlich gedacht hat "hey das ist zu viel....aber es macht sauspass, die brauchen mich ja wegen raiden etc.) von dem game Abstand zu nehmen. Es war für mich eine sehr langer und wirklich schwerer Weg den nur jeder selbst gehen kann und muss. 

Wenn man die Entzugserscheinungen von dem Game analysiert bewegt sich der Spieler wirklich in einer phsychischer Abhängigkeit. Vorallem als PVE Raidmember wird diese "Verlässlichkeit" geschürrt. Viele Spieler, egal ob Schüler oder Arbeiter kennen dieses Verhaltensmuster wenn man Zuhause ist und sofort seinen SCHEIß PC anschmeißt um sich wegen einem geplanten RAID einzuloggen. Natürlich um seine wartenden Raidmember nicht warten zu lassen und seinen innerlich drang zu befriedigen. 

Ich habe WOW 2005 zum spielen angefangen....und habe sage und schreibe über 4 Jahre gebraucht um innerlich zu begreifen was da eigentlich mit einem passsiert. 

Klar ist der Kopfdrang da sich skillmäßig zu verbessern, sein Equip zu tunen (fickdichGEARSCORE), mit seinen inet oder reallife Freunden zu raiden oder nur wie JEDER TAG DIE GLEICHEN DAYLIES zu machen. HALT um 3 oder 4 Uhr, je nach Zeitumstellung wird die Daylie gleich nochmal gemacht. Dann noch mit den Twinks usw. 

Blizz tut doch alles um EUCH an das GAME immer mehr zu binden. MARKETING!!!! Alles wird leichter, sogenannte Freizeitzocker bekommen durch die PLÖTZLICH NUN LACHHAFT zu -erreichenden EPIC Items mehr lust auf das GAME. Das Erfolgssystem ist das beste was Blizz jemals bei WOW gemacht hat. Ein 6er im BWL - LOTTO.....ich würde gerne die Statistiken sehen...wie alleine die onlinezeiten angestiegen sind seitdem dieses upgrade implentiert wurde. ICH FANDS JA AUCH TOLL....ANGELN...KOCHEN.....TITEL "Status".....kurz  ein MEGABLUBB. 

So gut wie jeder WOW Spieler der schreibt oder hirnlose flames bezüglich dem Urthreat postet und schreibt....*nicht* süchtig nach dem game zu sein oder seine onlinezeiten im griff zu haben, lügt sich selbst in die Tasche.

*Ironie:*

Ich lernte vor kurzen eine recht "lecker" Frau kennen. Das blöde...die Dame war / ist wirklich WOW süchtig....und es hat mich so dermaßen gestörrt, dass SIE sich genauso verhalten hat.....wie ICH mich damals genau verkehrt herum. Das ging im reallife garnicht. 

Jeder, natürlich *NICHT* *süchtiger WOW* Spieler "träumt" von einer ebenfalls WOW zockenden natürlichen geilen Freundin. Ich fand damals den Gedanken sehr geil....mit meinem MAIN ihren TWINK, eine Reise durch das Brachland zu spendieren während SIE auf meinem Schoß mein Brachland erkundet.

Echt blöd glaufen!!! "lach" Es gibt Tage wo man gewinnt.....und Tage wo man verliert.

Ich würde sagen, wenn ich alles zusammenzähle ein ganz klarer won! ) 



Grüße
Bahjira / Gorgonnash / FEUER UND EIS


----------



## Zentoro (13. Mai 2010)

Malkas schrieb:


> achso eine sache noch, halte Dich auchvon Foren fern die mit wow zu tun haben, sonst wirste Rückfällig*scherz*



Denke, das stimmt sogar. Alleine dass er hier postet, zeigt sein Problem deutlich.


----------



## Ganos (13. Mai 2010)

Tjoa mein Freund, dann weißt du nun, das solche Hobbys wie WoW nichts für dich sind...ich persönlich zocke WoW seit 2006. Da war ich in der sechsten Klasse. Bin jetzt seit der 7 Klasse auf dem Gymnasium und fange im September mein Abitur an....aber ich zocke WoW^^ undzwar mittlerweile wieder gut regelmäßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorda (13. Mai 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Tjoa mein Freund, dann weißt du nun, das solche Hobbys wie WoW nichts für dich sind...ich persönlich zocke WoW seit 2006. Da war ich in der sechsten Klasse. Bin jetzt seit der 7 Klasse auf dem Gymnasium und fange im September mein Abitur an....aber ich zocke WoW^^ undzwar mittlerweile wieder gut regelmäßig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mir gehts genauso...
Nach den Sommerferien gehts dann in die Ausbildung mit gleichzeitigem Abitur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. Mai 2010)

Ich lese hier leider vielfach nichts anderes, als schon in tausend anderen Threads dieser Art:

Fragestellung im Prinzip: Wää ich, du oder alle Spieler die Weh Oh Weh spielen sind süchtig (!?)

Antworten im Prinzip:

1.) Klar, ich gebe es zu

2.) Meine Sache, wie ich meine Freizeit verbringe

3.) Ich spiele WoW und habe aber MEGAGEILES REAL LIFE ! 

4.) Wää, du hast recht, es macht süchtig, deshalb habe aufgehört und habe seitdem TOLLES REAL LIFE

5.) Ich spiele WoW als Casual

Hört doch einfach auf, diese bescheuerte Frage nach dem Sinn, Zweck und Spielhäufigkeit zu stellen. Es ist ein Spiel - ein verdammt ausgefeiltes Spiel, aber nur ein Spiel. Genauso gut könnte ich jede andere Freizeitbeschäftigung in Frage stellen ... und hier einen Thread erstellen, etwa: "Ich verbringe mein Leben auf dem Fussballplatz inmitten grölender Neandertaler" Vergeude ich mein Leben ?? ..Also so langsam dürfte klar sein, dass diese allesamt sinnfrei sind ... und insbesondere dann, wenn es um relativ persönliche Dinge geht, wie die Frage nach der Freizeitgestaltung.

Und hört endlich damit auf, immer diese Rechtfertigungsplattitüden zum besten zu geben .... das betonen von reichlich und gut ausgebautem Real Life, um nicht als "Suchti" zu gelten ... man muss sich für seine Freizeitgestaltung nicht rechtfertigen ..


----------



## Wiikend (13. Mai 2010)

hier stand schwachsinn^^


----------



## Kuisito (14. Mai 2010)

Ich wuensche dir viel glueck ^^..

1 jahr nach cata release, denke ich mal schreibe ich hier auch sowas rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axela (21. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag. Ich finde es auch schlimm, dass hier viele nicht mal ein wenig weiterdenken können, schreibe ich selbst immer wieder. Allerdings ist es nicht sehr freundlich die Beiträge anderer als Müll zu bezeichnen. Viele wollen auch einfach nur ihre Meinung sagen und wenn man es nicht besser weiss, kann man dafür ja nicht beschuldigt werden. Finde ich zumindest.
> 
> Frage: Bist du Psychologe ? Ich will nämlich auch in die Psychologie gehen.
> 
> ...



dafür braucht man nicht psychologie studiert zuhaben, wenn man nicht ein voll idiot ist
kann man das wissen, sowas kann man locker in 2 min im internet recherchieren
falls du echt in die pysche gehen willst kommen da andere sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

grüße Axela


----------



## Shaila (22. Mai 2010)

axela schrieb:


> dafür braucht man nicht psychologie studiert zuhaben, wenn man nicht ein voll idiot ist
> kann man das wissen, sowas kann man locker in 2 min im internet recherchieren
> falls du echt in die pysche gehen willst kommen da andere sachen
> 
> ...



Dein Versuch mich aufzuklären ist...lobenswert. Allerdings weiss ich sehr wohl was auf mich zukommt, keine Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist ein unterschied, ob man es verstehen kann oder ob man es verstehen will oder eben nicht will. Jemand den das Thema nicht interessierrt und jemand der sich das Leben ziemlich einfach strikt, wird sich nicht für das von ihm gepostete interessieren. Und wenn man daran interessiert ist, könnte man daraus ja Schlüsse ziehen. Deswegen meine Vermutung.


----------

